# Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar (Full)



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Scales of War Part #1 Rescue at Rivenroar
Set in Fallcrest within the Nentir Vale.

Fallcrest, the Nentir Inn, late Fritag night.

Gasper No couldn't stop grinning, here he was in the Nentir Inn, a place he could previously never afford to eat in, the best Inn in Fallcrest in fact. He'd just finished his meal- baked Stirge in a rosemary crust with winter vegetables, followed by a flambéed mini-Gelatinous Cube with a caramel sauce, accompanied by half-a-bottle of a most agreeable Elven Chimblee.

Gasper wiped his mouth with his napkin and opened his purse, for the first time in the evening his smile faltered, nervously he flopped out two dozen gold coins, enough for the meal, the wine and a hefty tip- why not he figured, plenty more where that came from.

However, here was the test- Gasper let the coins sit on the counter, Ayella the barmaid wandered over, picked up the coin- as if there was nothing wrong, and then with a smile wished him good night.

Gasper sat for a moment, still watching- waiting, as Ayella made her way back to the till and placed his money within... nothing.

Ayella went back about her business, leaving Gasper smiling again.

Less than two hours ago the coins that he had paid with had been copper- he'd done it, he had truly done it- he was certain.

Gasper No had discovered the Philosopher's Stone, he'd discovered the way to transform base metals in to gold, no magic just alchemy, he had spent 42 years searching for the secret, more than once he had come close to madness, the pursuit had left him almost penniless, at times homeless, and for several decades now friendless.

Gasper got up from his stool, waved a last goodbye and moved over to the door, knowing that he was about to return home to start the job of making himself rich. He had only one gold coin left in his pocket but that didn't matter, he would have to get some change- 100 copper coins, which he would turn this very evening in to 100 gold, and from there...

Gasper did a little dance on the way to the door, spiralled on the spot- nobody was watching, why not.

He pulled open the door of the Nentir Inn, looking back to offer a last 'G'night' to the staff and the other patrons- he turned back and...

Standing in the doorway was the biggest Hobgoblin he had ever seen, strange he thought, and then was swiftly decapitated.

And thus the secret of the Philosopher's Stone remained a secret for a little while longer.

The evening however would nevertheless come to be remembered, not for Gasper No and his 42 years of work, but for the Goblin attack on Fallcrest, and the heroes that took up arms and implements to defend the city from the terrible foe.

Info

I'm looking for 6 players to play through Scales of War Part #1 Rescue at Rivenroar, and if it all works out to go on from there.

The game will be set in the Nentir Vale, starting off in Fallcrest, rather than the prescribed setting.

The rules are pretty much RAW- a couple of house rules but no game breakers, more details to follow.

I'm looking for players who are committed to making regular updates, in combat I insist that players post within 24 hours or else I will bot their characters. Obviously if you are going to be away on holiday or absent for other reasons- I need to know in advance when possible. I don't wish for this to sound nasty, I want a quick-ish moving game. I don't want to take a month to get through one combat.

If you have any questions then please do not hesitate to get in touch. 

Oh and 1st Level PCs of course.

You PCs start the evening in the bar of the Nentir Inn enjoying a quiet drink or... well, that's up to you- you witness the death of Gasper No and then leap in to action.

Oh and Gasper's story was just a way in to the events of the evening, don't think for a second I'm letting you gain access to the Philosopher's Stone, just fate taking care of things.

Last thing- I like lovely looking combat maps, I play a lot of D&D 4e using Maptools- a map of the bar of the Nentir Inn, as the Hobgoblins rush in, is available below.

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Check out the Large version- lovely, any problems viewing these then give me a shout.

Please post characters, once I have confirmed your place in game, in the Rogues Gallery- CB files for the win but any other format I can access is fine. The forum is here-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...s-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-pcs.html#post5575417

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2011)

Poor Gasper!

I would be interested to play an elven ranger (bow) in this campaign. 

I (usually) check the forums multiple times per day and can post daily. I will be on vacation the next two weeks, however, but should have internet (in the evening at least).

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Lovely map, indeed.


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Poor Gasper!
> 
> I would be interested to play an elven ranger (bow) in this campaign.
> 
> ...




Gasper alas didn't deserve to go that way, he did however have some pretty severe 'trust issues' and a bad case of lice... 

Welcome aboard- feel free to roll up your PC and drop him or her in to the aforementioned Rogues Gallery.

TTFN
Goonalan


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2011)

What luck. I've been looking for games, especially a 4th Ed, and found me one.

I am ery interested in this adventure and I can post daily and check the forums often.

The only issue I do have is the character sheet. I am newish to PBP but not to DnD. The games I have been in have a site for there sheets and I do have a Myth-Weavers account. Would the Myth-Weavers sheet be just fine?

Also I am interested in a Dwarven Fighter (hammer and shield defender). If the Myth-Weavers site is fine for a sheet I can get started tonight and get it down tomorrow as I work midnight shift.


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2011)

Speaking of rolling up... how are we going to do Attributes?

22 Point Buy?
4d6 Drop Lowest?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2011)

I knew I forgot something. I vote point buy or standard array but thats because I already have the stats fleshed out and awaiting to be placed.


----------



## Goken100 (May 29, 2011)

I'd like to play! I'm thinking a Swordmage - a geeky young scholar who wants to be a hero.  Will that work?


----------



## tiornys (May 29, 2011)

This looks like fun, and I believe I have the time.  I typically check the forums multiple times per day.

I'm interested in playing a Shaman or hybrid Shaman|(Artificer/Warlord/Cleric), but I have a few questions before putting an actual build together.

You mentioned a couple of house rules.  Are any of these critical to character creation?  And, if a house rule alters the expected mechanical behavior of a character, will you allow the character to be tweaked/rebuilt?

Also (and this is aimed at the other players as well as the DM), what level of optimization is desired here?  Some of the character concepts I have in mind are only fun (for me) at a fairly high party optimization level, while others will work fine in a "beer and pretzels" style game but feel weak if everyone else is bringing tweaked out characters.  I'm happy with a pretty wide range of power levels, but I think it's best for everyone if the variation within a single game table is relatively small (I typically get a read on this by looking at house rules, DM expectations, and other PC builds, but we don't know what the house rules are, and no one's posted a build yet  ).

t~


----------



## hairychin (May 29, 2011)

Hi

I can check posts every evening, and all the weekends, and was thinking of a scout.  Quick count looks like I'm the 6th expression of interest.  Will start on character.


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> What luck. I've been looking for games, especially a 4th Ed, and found me one.
> 
> I am ery interested in this adventure and I can post daily and check the forums often.
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard, as long as I can read the sheet, or you can direct me to a place/site... etc.

Start attribute point buying.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Speaking of rolling up... how are we going to do Attributes?
> 
> 22 Point Buy?
> 4d6 Drop Lowest?
> ...




The former please- 22 point buy.


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> I'd like to play! I'm thinking a Swordmage - a geeky young scholar who wants to be a hero.  Will that work?




It will work if you make it work-

Welcome to Fallcrest.

Please deposit your PC within the Rogue's Gallery.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

tiornys said:


> This looks like fun, and I believe I have the time.  I typically check the forums multiple times per day.
> 
> I'm interested in playing a Shaman or hybrid Shaman|(Artificer/Warlord/Cleric), but I have a few questions before putting an actual build together.
> 
> ...




House rules are-

You can use multiple Action Points in an Encounter, although only one/turn.

&

You can 'stunt', by which I mean help a power along (more damage, increased to hit, or another desired effect) by using a Minor/Move/Standard action with a skill check to augment, I'll do examples later.

No House Rules for character creation.

Optimization? From my POV its about having fun, we're telling a story... anything goes. In my weekly game one PC is an optimised killing machine, another is a Priest without armour or weapons who does bags of healing and tries to talk the Demons down, the rest are inbetween.

I hope this is going to be a roleplaying game first and foremost, don't get me wrong combat aplenty (or enough), but lots of chatter.

Oh and if you wish, and the above meets your expectations then please feel free to deposit your PC in the Rogues Gallery.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Hi
> 
> I can check posts every evening, and all the weekends, and was thinking of a scout.  Quick count looks like I'm the 6th expression of interest.  Will start on character.




Er... you're the fifth expression of interest.

One more needed.

See you in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The former please- 22 point buy.




Ok, that's what I did. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 29, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Er... you're the fifth expression of interest.
> 
> One more needed.
> 
> See you in the Rogues Gallery.




Me please?! I'm putting the interest in and will work a character out to fit


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

You're in, although not 100% sure what we need yet... Let's see what you come up with anyway.

Welcome on board.


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

So far we have-

Striker 
Elven Bow Ranger- Thanee (Character done) token done & Location done
Scout?- Hairy

Defender
Dwarf Fighter- TSS (Character done) token done & Location done
Human? Swordmage- Goken

Leader
Deva Shaman/Warlord- Tiornys (Character done) Location done, Need token.

Controller
Eladrin Psion- Raven (Character done) Location done, Need token.


If that's any help to you...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 29, 2011)

I believe Hairy was going for a scout which makes two strikers.  So I'll take the controller role.


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2011)

My character for the most part is finished, I think, been a little while since I created a 4th Ed character.


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I believe Hairy was going for a scout which makes two strikers.  So I'll take the controller role.




No problem.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2011)

I believe you are full? Or is there a place for Sneaky ol' Voda?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 29, 2011)

I'm between a psion and wizard. Any preferences for the group?


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> I believe you are full? Or is there a place for Sneaky ol' Voda?




Waiting to hear back from a couple of guys who said yes, but I think we're full- I'll message you if there's a space for sneaky old Voda.

First reserve, have a nice day y'all.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I'm between a psion and wizard. Any preferences for the group?




Seen plenty of Wizards- I like.

Never seena Psion in action, at the end of the day it's up to you- and I know that's no help, what do you want to play...

Look in to your heart... or mind.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## tiornys (May 30, 2011)

I'm working on my build now.  If it's not up in the Rogue's Gallery within an hour or so, it'll be up on my next break (3-4 hours later).

t~


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Elven Bow Ranger- Thanee (Character done) Need token & Location on Map










T-40

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I will look for another picture, probably, but the PHB Ranger is quite fitting for now.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 30, 2011)

I went for the psion as I've never played one either.  Hopefully it'll work out.

It's here:
Viator

Please tell me if there's any improvements I can make.

I'll find a piccy as soon as too.


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

New Map showing all players in so far-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Map 003

Get back to me if you want to change positions or tokens.

Awaiting the following-

Hairychin- Location in bar
Goken100- PC, token & location

Would like to start playing in the next day or so- Goken, are you still up for it? If so please get a wiggle on.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2011)

Added a little description and some background information. My character sheet should be done now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

Right then,

A brief introduction, I've been 30+ years playing D&D in various guises, that doesn't mean to say I'm any good at it- I do not have an encyclopaedic knowledge of 4e, I have a DDi subscription and am prepared to look things up.

My point I am bound to make a mistake or two on the way, gently nudge me in the right direction if I do.

And it needs to be said I have never DM'ed a Shaman or a Psion, so new territory.

Next

I work as a lecturer in higher eductaion, I teach degrees, at present I am finishing my marking and handing back of work, at which point- well, I'll have less to do.

I can generally answer queries and post at work, what I can't do is run combat and maps via maptools- well not as of yet; sometimes you'll have to wait for me to get home and get fed before I do my updates. However every day I am available I will post updates as needed, although probably not much on Thursday- I GM a Maptools game on a Thursday evening and spend a few hours in prep before and after, this more or less rules me out for the evening.

Also

I'd like the game to go swiftly, if possible, if you're going to be away then tell me and we'll come up with a solution- I can bot your PC or another player or... we'll come up with a solution. If I don't hear from you for 24-48 hours, and you're expected or needed then I will begin messaging you, depending on the situation I may even bot your PC- if it's preventing lots of people getting on. I hope that is fair, I promise not to kill your guy- unless the dice say different.

Also, please try to couch your actions in combat something like this-

Move
Minor
Standard
Free

With as much explanation as necessary.

If you're moving then tell me what square too, I will presume you will take the route of least OA, unless you state differently.

In combat is also good to have your character sheet sblocked somewhere, just so I can see if need be, obviously it's your job to keep it up to date with the action- I'll help you along with an sblocked combat blog, you'll see.

Lastly- House Rules

1. You can use multiple Action Points in an Encounter, if you have them, but only one/turn.

2. Stunts, you can try something not covered in the book by use of a stunt, a stunt is generally using a Skill Check (as a Minor Action perhaps) to augment a power or an action. 

Example- Character A wants to charge/attack Character B. B is on the other side of the room and down a floor (ie on a lower level).

Character A decides to leap to a chandelier, swing furiously and launch himself in a Charge style attack attempting to cover the extra distance and perhaps augment his charge by just landing on B.

Character therefore states-

I leap on to the chandelier (Movement phase with Athletics check)
Swing furiously on said chandelier (Minor with Acrobatics check)
And land on B with my sword drawn (Standard Charge attack with maybe another Skill Check thrown in- examples- Acrobatics again to avoid damage get aim right, Athletics to get extra impetus, or whatever).

Sounds complex, it doesn't have to be-

Character A is standing on a table Character B is before him.

Character A decides to distract B by kicking a flagon/plate of food, or whatever at B (Movement phase with a Bluff or Stealth check, or some other).

The result of the first example, with reasonable rolls is Character A getting bonuses to hit and damage, and maybe taking a little damage himself.

With great rolls character A has all of the above and if he hits he knocks B prone, or dazes him or worse.

The result for the second example would most likely be a bonus to hit with decent rolls.

You may think this is a lot for a little, at times you'd be right- but if you know what skills you are good at then... well, I've seen it work. The Halfing rogue leaping from on top of a statue on to the head of a demon, on to the head of another demon and then again on to dry land- avoiding a lake of poisonous blood.

In a game we played two weeks ago a PC was fighting (in a ring) a guy with 5 times his HP and twice his level, he spent two rounds attempting WWF style attacks and rolled '20' four times in a row- result dead guy from 170 HP to around 40-50 in two rounds of play.

Last thing about stunts- you tell me what you're going to do, I don't want this to slow up the game so you say what moves your PC is making, what skill checks you're taking- and then roll them, there's no debate, I adjudicate the results depending on what you want to happen- you may have to clue me in.

All that said you may never use a stunt in-game at all, but try to remember there's always a way, and your heroes, and together we're trying to manufacture a narrative that later you will want to recount to others.

You can be heroic, or paragonic (and stray outside, or augment the rules), obviously if it's funny and coll then your chances of success may miraculously increase...

Right then, I'm going to stat up Gorken's PC, put him on the map and then in the next hour or so open up an IC thread.

Cheers Goonalan

Any questions?

IC Thread-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/306687-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-ic.html


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 31, 2011)

All sounds great!  I'll try and keep on top of things Psion wise.  It really isn't that different from normal by the looks of things: the power points really sub for encounter powers with a little extra resource management.

Only one question: dice rolls.  Invisible Castle or here?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 31, 2011)

I've never used the in house dice roller so this is just a practice. Sorry for the intrusion, people

RB wondered if it was possible to edit his post after a roll (knowledge enworld: 1d20 + 3)

His brain locked up and he had no idea.  Fortunately, simple trial and error solved his problem.


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I've never used the in house dice roller so this is just a practice. Sorry for the intrusion, people
> 
> RB wondered if it was possible to edit his post after a roll (knowledge enworld: 1d20 + 3)
> 
> His brain locked up and he had no idea.  Fortunately, simple trial and error solved his problem.




Yeah, I/we had the same issue Invisible Castle or here- the EN Dice Roller has proved to be excellent but I don't mind which you use as long as we can all see the results.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## tiornys (Jun 1, 2011)

Goonalan, you might find this thread on the WotC D&D boards helpful.  It's a pretty comprehensive look at spirit companions.  Since I'm a hybrid shaman (without the appropriate feat), I don't have the ability to make OAs through my companion...yet.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Goonalan, you might find this thread on the WotC D&D boards helpful.  It's a pretty comprehensive look at spirit companions.  Since I'm a hybrid shaman (without the appropriate feat), I don't have the ability to make OAs through my companion...yet.
> 
> t~




Thank you, working my way through it- will probably refer to it in future, thanks again.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it's safe to say we know what they are! Two 20s?! Excellent work


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I think it's safe to say we know what they are! Two 20s?! Excellent work




Monster Knowledge checks highlight many things including-

Defences
Resistances
Powers

I believe, particularly with very hight rolls (25+ at Heroic).

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I think it's safe to say we know what they are! Two 20s?! Excellent work




Yep, we probably got two experts at goblinoid lore right there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] : I think it would do no harm, if you made all the initiative rolls together at the start of any combat. 

Also, if it turns out, that going by strict turn-order doesn't work too well, maybe using group initiative (everyone rolls, take the average for each group, individual members of each group can go at their group's initiative in any order, i.e. just like they happen to post their actions). Groups being PCs & Monsters, usually.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] : I think it would do no harm, if you made all the initiative rolls together at the start of any combat.
> 
> Also, if it turns out, that going by strict turn-order doesn't work too well, maybe using group initiative (everyone rolls, take the average for each group, individual members of each group can go at their group's initiative in any order, i.e. just like they happen to post their actions). Groups being PCs & Monsters, usually.
> 
> ...




Thanks Thanee

I'm new to this, and happy to do the Init rolls for all PCs at the start of the combat- is this okay with everyone?

As to the grouping PCs and monsters I had this discussion in the other PBP I started and players objected saying they wouldn't get the benefit of Improved Init, high Dex and Rogue's First Strike, so we stuck with RAW.

That said we just managed to play through three turns of combat with 11 combatants in 9 days using the RAW- is that good or bad, it sounds good to me.

If you have an opinion- group, or not to group then please express it here, and soon (next 24 hours)- I'm dying to get on.

Just a note I'm DMing a game tonight, its Thursday, so I'll be mostly out of action.

To recap-

Q1. I roll all your Init- Yes/No

Q2. Group Init- Yes/No

We go with the majority...

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> As to the grouping PCs and monsters I had this discussion in the other PBP I started and players objected saying they wouldn't get the benefit of Improved Init, high Dex and Rogue's First Strike, so we stuck with RAW.




Those are valid complaints for sure. It would be a compromise; speed for accuracy, so to say. 



> That said we just managed to play through three turns of combat with 11 combatants in 9 days using the RAW- is that good or bad, it sounds good to me.




That seems alright, yep.



> If you have an opinion- group, or not to group then please express it here, and soon (next 24 hours)- I'm dying to get on.




I wouldn't use it right now, anyways. We have already started, so this would just be confusing, I guess.


As for the questions:

Q1: I am greatly in favor of this, as it really saves time at no loss (IMHO).
Q2: I'm fine either way. If even one really objects to that method, we shouldn't use it. Everyone should be comfortable with it, not just the majority. 

Another option would be to use one (averaged) initiative score for the monsters and have everyone who beats it start first (in any order) on the first round, then have the monsters go, and then immediately (before everyone else goes!) start the second round with all PCs start first (in any order), then all monsters. And so on... Same thing, really, but with the advantages of high initiative working on the PC side.

Anyways, these are just some thoughts... maybe we should postpone a decision to the next combat and just move on normally for now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Jun 2, 2011)

Q1: I'm good with this.  And absolutely stealing the idea if I ever get ambitious enough to DM my own PbP game.

Q2: Agreed on postponing the decision for this until the next combat.  I'm mildly inclined to go with either group initiatives, or grouping the enemy initiative, just for convenience.  In any case, I don't think we should hold to strict order in a grouping of PC turns.  For example, once the Hobgoblins act in our current combat, we have 4 PC turns.  I think those people should post as soon as they see that we're in that section of initiative, rather than strictly having Viator go, then my character go, then Kalimaru, then Kyalia.

t~


----------



## Caim (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm fine with you rolling Init for my character. It save you time and can make things on you easier. I vote YES.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

Hah! At least one of us has the sense to roll that 20 on an attack and not on a knowledge check. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hairychin (Jun 2, 2011)

Q1 Agreed - it will definantely speed thinks up if you roll for us all.

Q2 I do think the individual initiative is preferable, and that we should try that way first.  If it becomes a problem we can always change to something else.

HC


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] : Don't forget Freggo (he acts at initiative 21).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] : Don't forget Freggo (he acts at initiative 21).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




In truth I've been having a terrible day today- the end of the year as regards marks and grades, external examiners, and... just no sleep and worry- I did however catch it just in time.

I was sitting there looking at the initiative order thinking there's something wrong with this- it took me nearly three Hobgoblins before I worked it out...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm all for you rolling initiatives, Goonalan.  YES from me.

With regards to the group initiative, I'm a little concerned that I have a lot of positioning powers that rely on knowing where people will be and when.  So I would prefer to know when people are going rather than it be down to post speed.  However, if it become a serious pain then I'll happily deal with it. 
So NO for now, which I guess is a wait and see.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2011)

You actually would know where everyone is, because actions are resolved in the order they are posted, so you have all the info you need right there. 

All it requires is to read the posts of the other players and see what happened so far to get a good picture of the current situation.

And if you plan on making a move to help someone in that round, you can always announce that (i.e. say something appropriate in the IC and/or explain it in the OOC), so the ones who should better go after you can wait until you have done.

Though in many cases, since you know who is still going to take an action after you at the point you are posting, it works well enough even without such an announcement.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2011)

Freggo learned well from his mentor...

[SBLOCK]Magic, do as you will!

[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2011)

Heh, one more thing... 

Is it just me, or are those OOC blocks a bit too prominent?

Maybe SBLOCK labeled OOC would not push the actual IC that much into the background? 

Worth a try? What do you think?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Jun 3, 2011)

I prefer the sblocks myself, but everyone else was using the OOC tag, so I thought I'd roll with it.

No, I'm not going to jump off a cliff if you all start doing that....



t~


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2011)

And a question about the map... can Kyalia move to R39 via S39 (asking because of the table)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> And a question about the map... can Kyalia move to R39 via S39 (asking because of the table)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yes, 2 movement to get on the table and then one more to R39, np.

As to the Sblocks then I'd love to make this look lovely but a lot of the time I'm rushing and I've really not got the hang of this yet, I do however think there'd be a lot of stuff sblocked which might not get accounted for because its out-of-sight as it were.

I'll get better but as it is I'm flicking backwards and forwards between Maptools, Openoffice, the IC forum and your character sheets in the rogues gallery- several times I've got things just right and my connection has gone and I've had to start again.

As I say I'll get better- just experimenting at the moment, getting used to things.

Cheers Goonalan.

I think you're up...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 4, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] as much as I'd love to take credit for those THP, it's [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] granting them to you, not me.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry guys, I work on Sats.  I'm on it now!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> You must make a Skill Check to avoid taking damage for every square of Fire you pass through- you decide what check you're going to use and how.




Ok. Will probably use Acrobatics or Athletics to jump over it in some fashion.


I think hairychin is up, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2011)

Some more questions for my upcoming action, so to not hold things up then...

Jumping down from the table is a regular jump (and probably easy enough), I guess?

So, when moving to L41 at first it would cost me 4 squares of movement, correct?

From there, I would then have to wait for how things look (is the goblin in sight, etc), of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Some more questions for my upcoming action, so to not hold things up then...
> 
> Jumping down from the table is a regular jump (and probably easy enough), I guess?
> 
> ...




Correct, 4 squares, and I'll tell you know you will be able to see Fiery Pete.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok, that worked out pretty well... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 5, 2011)

Really nice round!! Just how an elf should be!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Ok, that worked out pretty well...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Poor 'ol Fiery Pete, he only had a handful of hit points left... you damn near decapitated him with an arrow.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2011)

He surely deserved it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Just to say this is going very well from my perspective, I love the rp and the cool moves, thanks guys for making this easy for me.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Long day at work today, wont be back home till around 9 PM GMT at which time I will catch up with events...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 7, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Just to say this is going very well from my perspective, I love the rp and the cool moves, thanks guys for making this easy for me.
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




I'm glad you're having fun, 'cos I am too!  It;s a great opening encounter, thank you.

And it's great working with a fab team!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 7, 2011)

PS: I could do with an inspiring word if no-one else needs it more...?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 9, 2011)

Just to say tomorrow (and the next day) are (or maybe) very busy for me, the likelihood is-

Thursday
Work till 6
Prep for game 6-8
Maptools game 8-1 AM
Sleep

Friday
Work till 5 or 6
Freedom catch up in PBP

So my visits may be infrequent, sorry but you know how it is.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

Just finished DMing Maptools game- lush.

Anyone seen TSS messaged him twice waiting on his reply- what's the protocol in these instances- how long do I leave it, does someone just bot him- words of wisdom welcome.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Jun 10, 2011)

You stated posting within 24 hours in your initial post.  I'd say stick with that.  Since he was supposed to be first, you could NPC him now (been more than 24 hours since you posted the map).  Or, you could wait until 24 hours from Goken's post.  Either of those options should be fine.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 10, 2011)

For future reference: if I don't post within 24 hours without warning (which should be VERY rare), my default is Dimensional Scramble to catch as many people and rearrange them to best help my teammates. If surrounded, Force Punch them and scatter them then teleport me the hell outta there!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2011)

Too bad, Freggo's attack is a miss that way, but I think that's what he intended (not missing, of course, but attacking the archer ).

Now... how are we going to get those barrels to explode in the cart? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 11, 2011)

Duck?!


----------



## tiornys (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol very nice.  fiirreeeBAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

See the new map...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2011)

Far Hand... nice one! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 11, 2011)

Thinking about it,I should have slid Freggo one away! Is it too late to retcon?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Far Hand... nice one!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I'm so glad it's seen some use: it's one of those powers you fear will never see play and it's been used in both combats!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]: Where do you get the nifty graphics in your maps from? Maptools doesn't provide those, or does it? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Thinking about it,I should have slid Freggo one away! Is it too late to retcon?




Yes, your good idea was just that- not quite a brilliant idea.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]: Where do you get the nifty graphics in your maps from? Maptools doesn't provide those, or does it?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Alas it does not, I got them from Dundjinni, I think... there's a torrent out there somewhere with something like 2 gig of maptools stuff.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah, I see. Do you make the maps with Dundjinni then and import them into Maptools?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 11, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Yes, your good idea was just that- not quite a brilliant idea.
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




Sorry!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Ah, I see. Do you make the maps with Dundjinni then and import them into Maptools?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




The map of the Inn you're in is from Dundjinni, the entire thing, I just borrowed it for our purpose.

For the maps I make I start by taking the map from the scenario being played and then build up, in Maptools, so if you go here- 

001 The Once Mighty Tower 01

This is just a white-and-blue square map (old skool style) with a bunch of layers added on, and a smattering of items/objects added to it.

For the scenario we're playing then I'll be using a mixture of maps I've borrowed, as in already built, and for the most part probably- maps in which I've just taken the map from the module and worked the layers- sometimes I get it right and they look good, other times...

It's pretty hit and miss- it doesn't help that I'm colour blind- sometimes the errors are glaring...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks! Looks very nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

tiornys said:


> You stated posting within 24 hours in your initial post.  I'd say stick with that.  Since he was supposed to be first, you could NPC him now (been more than 24 hours since you posted the map).  Or, you could wait until 24 hours from Goken's post.  Either of those options should be fine.
> 
> t~




From hereon in the 24 hour rule is in play- you have 24 hours to post from the last player's (in Init order) turn.

Example 1- 

I post my reply et al and state Player 1 is next to play followed by Player 2, then Player 3, then Player 4.

Therefore Player 1 has 24 hours to post, Player 2 has 24 hours from Player 1s post and so on.

If, using the above order, Player 3 posts ahead of Player 2 then this does not change the fact that Player 2 has 24 hours to post their reply from the time Player 1 posted.

I will post any missed Player turns.

Feel free to post out of sequence if you think that you can do so safely.

Hope this is okay.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 13, 2011)

Um...ouch?!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Um...ouch?!




Is that too harsh...

I didn't mean to be, sorry if it is- new to this just trying to find ways to make it work.

Please help if you have other suggestions- I want to get this right.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm reasonably sure he meant the ogre. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I'm reasonably sure he meant the ogre.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




LOL, I never considered that- besides that was a love tap.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 13, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> LOL, I never considered that- besides that was a love tap.
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




I did indeed mean the ogre!  And if that's a love tap, he must really want Magnus.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I did indeed mean the ogre!  And if that's a love tap, he must really want Magnus.




He's a very good looking Dwarf, small but perfectly formed, who wouldn't want him?

Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 13, 2011)

Well one rather explosive round and one very damp underwhelming one!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 14, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Well one rather explosive round and one very damp underwhelming one!




You did do something 100 pts of damage in the exposive round...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 14, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> You did do something 100 pts of damage in the exposive round...




Haha!  That was pretty lucky.  And even more lucky not to catch Freggo that badly!
I hope if you do a statistical analysis of this game that that round gets a mention: 1st level: 111 dmg, 9 friendly fire


----------



## tiornys (Jun 15, 2011)

Quick table-talk question, since I'd be putting people at risk. I can't generate enough damage to kill the Ogre without being very lucky, and I don't have the actions to give temp HP's and healing to the people who need it while also helping Kyalia get her hunter's quarry for the round.  I'm inclined to delay until after the Ogre and just heal whoever gets dropped (while hoping he misses, but with double rolls...).  That way we don't lose too much action economy, and we also don't run the risk of someone getting dropped despite my healing, with no good way to heal them left.

The risk, of course, is there's a higher chance of someone outright dying.  He can't kill Magnus with max damage, but he can kill Kali or Freggo.  Plus, we don't know if he has a double attack/action point.

Thoughts?  I'll plan to post my action in about 4 hours.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 15, 2011)

Dear god(s)! Magnus you hero! Those two blows would have put the majority of us into the grave (literally: driven by the club under the ground!)!  Nice save, doing what a defender does best.
Still, double ouch. 
[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] sorry for not replying to you, I was asleep when you posted.  Time differneces and all that.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> tiornys, sorry for not replying to you, I was asleep when you posted.  Time differneces and all that.




Yep, same here. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. That sneaky bastard! (Speaking of the goblin, of course.)


----------



## tiornys (Jun 16, 2011)

No worries.  Thankfully, putting Magnus above the average greatclub damage was (just) enough to keep him upright, so we didn't lose a turn....

I really wish I'd been one square closer to everyone last turn.  I could have granted some temp HP and a surge to Magnus, splashed some healing onto Kali, and made excellent use of Spirit of the Healing Flood.  That's something I'll have to watch out for in my positioning:  I can't summon Gorm, move, heal, and attack in one turn.  Finding a way to shoehorn in Sudden Call is looking even more attractive.  Anyone know any items that grant movement as a free action?

t~

edit: oh, btw, the way Stealth works, we know which square the goblin is probably in, because we know what square he moved to before becoming hidden, and that he probably didn't have the actions to move after becoming hidden.  This works both ways (i.e., Kali could have been legitimately targeted on the turn when he hid, although the goblins would have taken -5 to hit due to his total concealment--and they would have been aiming at the wrong square if he'd had minor action movement or spent an action point to move).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Anyone know any items that grant movement as a free action?




Boots of Eagerness [AV]. But they are Level 9. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: Perception ... I was wondering about that earlier.

Is it a Minor Action to try to spot the goblin with Perception?

Because, when I re-read it in the PHB, it seemed to state that you would need a Standard Action for making an active roll (otherwise, without an action, your Passive Perception is used).

Which is correct? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Jun 16, 2011)

Pre-errata Boots of Eagerness would be awesome.  But they got severely nerfed: now they cost a minor to take a move, rendering them nigh worthless for the action-saturated leader archetypes (still good for many strikers and defenders tho).

Making a perception check to find a creature is "usually a minor action" with no action required when the DM uses our passive perception.  A careful search of an area takes a minute or longer, but that's not the kind of use we're talking about here.  Rules reference on pp. 299-300 of Heroes of the Fallen Lands, among other sources.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 16, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Pre-errata Boots of Eagerness would be awesome.  But they got severely nerfed: now they cost a minor to take a move, rendering them nigh worthless for the action-saturated leader archetypes (still good for many strikers and defenders tho).
> 
> Making a perception check to find a creature is "usually a minor action" with no action required when the DM uses our passive perception.  A careful search of an area takes a minute or longer, but that's not the kind of use we're talking about here.  Rules reference on pp. 299-300 of Heroes of the Fallen Lands, among other sources.
> 
> t~




Minor Action to take a look around with Perception, or else passive as above.

The full Standard Action for the Perception Search routine, in other words- I agree.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks! Not quite up to speed with all the rules changes they did over time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 16, 2011)

Please feel free to post your turns for Freggo, Kali and Ah-shahran (then it's the Ogre), I've messaged TSS twice but using the 24 hour rule he has until 12.52 GMT to reply (another 6.5 hours from now).

If TSS hasn't posted then I will take his turn and then do any others that have posted ahead.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## tiornys (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, sure.  NOW you roll crappy on your 2d10.  

I'd post but my turn is going to be highly influenced by other player's positioning, so I'd rather wait and see what people do.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Oh, sure.  NOW you roll crappy on your 2d10.
> 
> I'd post but my turn is going to be highly influenced by other player's positioning, so I'd rather wait and see what people do.




It was the invisible hand of magnus at work there- see his previous damage rolls...


----------



## tiornys (Jun 17, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> It was the invisible hand of magnus at work there- see his previous damage rolls...



Lol.  We need to get that dwarf some Weapon Training and a Craghammer, stat.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 17, 2011)

To be fair to him, he has done the very important job of soaking that horrific amount of damage!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, the best modifier I can likely offer here is +0.

So, Aid Another it is. 

I will wait for someone to start, though, in order to chime in. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Well, the best modifier I can likely offer here is +0.
> 
> So, Aid Another it is.
> 
> ...




Sorry but isn't that the exact opposite of what I have just said...

You can use any skill, any skill providing you can make it work for you-

Kyalia, tumbles through the inn, a series of backflips and acrobatic moves that leave Eoffram's eyes wide, "I fought for Fallcrest because it is my home...", the statement simple but the acrobatic approach clearly signifying her abilities.

Roll Acrobatics.

Same again some physical exercise followed by an Athletics check.

Or else creep up on the fellow with a Stealth check, or find something small to hide, or make disappear with a Stealth check.

Or else talk knowledgably about Goblins and their ilk- the danger, the threat- how to kill them, their leadership and make a Nature check (Monster Knowledge).

The one line you deliver- "I fought because..." doesn't have to be the Skill Check, anything can work.

The other way is to stop thinking of it as a game you must win, and try any skill check that you think would serve, you are an alluring Elf, he's a Half-Elf- pour on the charm with a bit of role-play and then make a Bluff, Diplomacy or other check.

And if you go badly wrong- shout Elven Accuracy and I'll let you re-roll.

Or else state "I come to kill Goblins" and Twin Strike someone's hat off...

Skill Challenges are really not a bunch of people trying to figure out the three skills that work, at least not in this game- anything, but anything goes... and here's the thing- the risk is nothing.

You fail a check and... nobody gets hurt.

Sorry if that was a little terse to begin with but I thought the explanation was pretty clear in the sblock- this is not about three skills, this is about you impressing him, and answering the question, the important bit is the impressing him.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2011)

I see. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha! The image of this poor, pompous councillor being lectured, gabbled at, snuck up on, caught in a mini tornado and shot at is making me giggle!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Haha! The image of this poor, pompous councillor being lectured, gabbled at, snuck up on, caught in a mini tornado and shot at is making me giggle!




See Magnus- just posted it.

TSS has disappeared.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, it's weekend, maybe he will show up tomorrow. 

According to his profile, his last activity on this site was thursday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

We're on round #2 and waiting on one more success- anyone can step up and try something.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 21, 2011)

I genuinely think the dice roller hates me.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Suggest questions that Kyalia and Magnus can ask Morrick here...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2011)

Q added to my post. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 24, 2011)

[MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION] welcome back!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm pretty certain we have a replacement for TSS (Magnus), I mailed the guy last night and he said yes- just sorting out a character, and yes... a Defender.

Will announce more in the next 24 hours I hope, and then we move on.

Hope this is okay with everyone- still have not heard from TSS, I know it's not a good thing to do but I've sent e-mails and messages aplenty asking for him to get in touch, if he wanted to take a break, or else... no replies.

I'll get the new guy to intro self here and post PC in RG.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 24, 2011)

Greets to all, and a merry thanks to Goonalan for offering me the sublime opportunity to join you fine folks!

I'm keen to join the party (and more than willing to bow back out of TSS suddenly reappears in the near future). I've had just less than a day to read over the game so far and work on a character... I'm hoping to be able to join in full force by tomorrow. I've got some spit polish to put on my Human Cavalier, get DM to chop on it, and see what I can do to get myself killed.  ;-p

See you in IC soonest!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION]!  Good to have you on board!  Good hunting.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 25, 2011)

Well met larryfinnjr!  FYI I'm always open to any back-story crossovers in case you're interested.  There aren't any in this group so far, so no worries if you want to keep to the traditional 'complete strangers meet up and become the best of friends instantly' thing.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome!  I see you've chosen to fill the gaping, charisma shaped hole in the party


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 25, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> 'complete strangers meet up and become the best of friends instantly'




Isn't that exactly what's happening here? LOL

Well, I was trying to make it easy for Goonalan and work in a just-retired citywatchwoman who gets asked to join the intrepid goblin-slayers on their quest to backhand the Red Hand.

So, for background ties - anyone ever been arrested here before? 



tiornys said:


> Welcome! I see you've chosen to fill the gaping, charisma shaped hole in the party




Who you calling gaping?!?

I have been called charisma-shaped before though....  Back during my late-night Escher binges....  <shudder> .........................


----------



## hairychin (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome on board larry.

Sorry, I'm an upright citizen (or just never been caught).


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Larry for being you... gaping or otherwise.

Looking forward to your cavalier attitude...

Cheers Goonalan.

And for the rest of you, just to recap- if there's anything you need to be buying or locating, or asking then now is the time to do it.

Eoffram will be happy to spend a few gold on the each of you, we're talking very few gold- 10gp each to pay for additional equipment- rope, backpacks, whatever...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome, larryfinnjr!

You look trustworthy! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 25, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> So, for background ties - anyone ever been arrested here before?




Yes, but I don't like to talk about it...oh you meant IC?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 25, 2011)

I've misplaced the Rogue Gallery thread and want to get this up sooner than later so I'm not holding the game up any further.

Once you give me the thumbs up (or down), Mr. DM, I'll be all set.

Of course, I'll be requesting my great-great-grandpappy's +6 Vorpal Avenger of Vecna's and Baba Yaga's Love Child from the city vaults.

In lieu of that, some decent road nosh would suffice....


----------



## tiornys (Jun 26, 2011)

Obviously there are other ways to find it, but: Rogue's Gallery.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 26, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> I've misplaced the Rogue Gallery thread and want to get this up sooner than later so I'm not holding the game up any further.
> 
> Once you give me the thumbs up (or down), Mr. DM, I'll be all set.
> 
> ...




You could try looking through your previous posts...

You're on, and indeed in- and at the gate.

Go see the IC stuff.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 26, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> You could try looking through your previous posts...




I'm not _truly_ lazy, but was under a time crunch... 

As for the equipment Eoffram's offering, I'm easy - will take whatever the party thinks I should carry.

Eoffram obvioulsy forgot Velani family's sword...guess she'll have to swing back later to pick it up.... ;-p

Goonalan - is Velani starting at 0xp or will she level with the party?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 26, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> I'm not _truly_ lazy, but was under a time crunch...
> 
> As for the equipment Eoffram's offering, I'm easy - will take whatever the party thinks I should carry.
> 
> ...




All PCs are on the same XP, it makes it easier, which is 325 XP at present.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2011)

I just noticed, that Kyalia hasn't healed yet. 

I suppose we could spend enough Short Rest's to benefit from Ah-shahran's healing powers... so I will just roll for it here (1d6 + healing surge value).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 26, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I assumed since we were "woken at first light" that we had slept/tranced/etc and therefore had an extended rest. So fully healed and surged. For now. 
Please correct me if I'm wrong, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 26, 2011)

Genuinely the dice roller hates me.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 27, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I assumed since we were "woken at first light" that we had slept/tranced/etc and therefore had an extended rest. So fully healed and surged. For now.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]




Sorry, should have made it clear- and please remember this is still my first time, an Extended rest is taken for all.

Full healing/reset- the world is made anew.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

I LOVE SKILL CHECKS!


Roll multiple checks in turns please.

For ease, and for quickness- please roll multiple skills checks when you are attempting some activity. If you're sneaking forward to observe then roll Stealth & Perception.

Likewise if you're taking a turn and think of three things to do, then RP those three things- in the order you want to do them and attach rolls. 

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## tiornys (Jul 1, 2011)

By the way, I'm assuming that I have one of the Everburning Torches, since I don't currently carry anything else during combat.  I'll pick up a staff within a level or 3, but even then I can use it one-handed until I need it for the occasional melee attack (which will wait on Bracers of Mental Might...).

Speaking of items, Goonalan, how are you handling treasure allocation?  Do you want wishlists from us?  If you're picking items for us, please make any implement for me into a staff, which I'll be proficient with as soon as I multiclass to Invoker.

Also, I added a list of notable basic attacks in the party to my character post in the Rogue's Gallery, along with possible synergies (and one anti-synergy).  If I missed something on your character, please let me know.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

tiornys said:


> By the way, I'm assuming that I have one of the Everburning Torches, since I don't currently carry anything else during combat.  I'll pick up a staff within a level or 3, but even then I can use it one-handed until I need it for the occasional melee attack (which will wait on Bracers of Mental Might...).
> 
> Speaking of items, Goonalan, how are you handling treasure allocation?  Do you want wishlists from us?  If you're picking items for us, please make any implement for me into a staff, which I'll be proficient with as soon as I multiclass to Invoker.
> 
> ...




Good point.

Magic Item Wish Lists please...

Wish Lists to me please, I'd prefer them via message- I like it when two people pick the same thing... it makes for good party synergy.

Please send me a list of up to 2 Magic Items for levels 1-5, obviously you can just put one down for each level but I'd really like it if you supplied me with one magic Item for every level- don't leave gaps.

And here's a word of warning, you may want to try searching dead people- I'm still stuck in previous editions, I put magic items and coin, (and sometimes clues) on the bad guys. I say this because I don't remember you searching the fallen enemies in your first two fracas- if you wish me to presume that you do this then please, tell me.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> And here's a word of warning, you may want to try searching dead people- I'm still stuck in previous editions, I put magic items and coin, (and sometimes clues) on the bad guys. I say this because I don't remember you searching the fallen enemies in your first two fracas- if you wish me to presume that you do this then please, tell me.




My 2cp -- In order to avoid 1) everyone saying they loot the bodies or 2) no one says they loot the bodies because they assumed someone else would, can we assume the 'standard' of when combat is over and assuming time permits, a short rest is taken, immediate heals are handled, and the bodies are searched. Additional checks like "I'm looking for any secret doors" and such handled by specific rolls. Passive perceptions can account for plenty as well (at DM's discretion, as is all things, of course!).


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> My 2cp -- In order to avoid 1) everyone saying they loot the bodies or 2) no one says they loot the bodies because they assumed someone else would, can we assume the 'standard' of when combat is over and assuming time permits, a short rest is taken, immediate heals are handled, and the bodies are searched. Additional checks like "I'm looking for any secret doors" and such handled by specific rolls. Passive perceptions can account for plenty as well (at DM's discretion, as is all things, of course!).




That's the standard from here on in- I just needed someone to say it for it to be real, others feel free to add anything else to this and I'll make sure I'll do it everytime.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> My 2cp -- In order to avoid 1) everyone saying they loot the bodies or 2) no one says they loot the bodies because they assumed someone else would, can we assume the 'standard' of when combat is over and assuming time permits, a short rest is taken, immediate heals are handled, and the bodies are searched. Additional checks like "I'm looking for any secret doors" and such handled by specific rolls. Passive perceptions can account for plenty as well (at DM's discretion, as is all things, of course!).




Passionately seconded.  Repetitive actions are not where the fun lives, so let's get through that stuff and get to the good stuff.   (I also am not a fan of competing with other players for loot, or in any other way.)

In the case of our first two encounters, I thought it made sense that we didn't necessarily go rooting through our enemies pockets right away.  The village was under attack, lives were at stake, and we were merely being good samaritans.  So when time is of the essence or looting is uncouth, I think we should have to specify if we're doing any searching.  (Note that Freggo did, in fact, go and search the bodies after the guard captain arrived.)

I do very much like when treasure is on enemies!  Maybe we can notice when an enemy has gear that is doing something magical or is extra shiny during battle. ^_^


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

Waiting on wish lists (one or two magic items for Level 1 to 5, as in 1 or 2 for each level please) for-

Kali
Viator
Kyalia

Thank you.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2011)

Will give it some thought and give send you my list tomorrow.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Will give it some thought and give send you my list tomorrow.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Likewise. 

And Holy Moly!  Nice round [MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION] !! 58dmg.  Ouch. *applause*

EDIT: Well it would have been


----------



## hairychin (Jul 2, 2011)

Will put together a wish list.

And the round did go well, despite the first miss.  When I put the character together I saw the possibility of some really high damage rounds - maybe next time.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd just like to say at this point how much I'm enjoying this game, and the pace!  Thanks to all!


----------



## tiornys (Jul 3, 2011)

Agreed!  Special thanks to Goonalan since he posts more than the rest of us combined during combat


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2011)

Ditto that! Three cheers for Goonalan! 


[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]: Maybe you should delay after me for the next action, as I will try to follow the fleeing Tomo into the corridor (should be able to reach him, as he can't be far from the corner), so you can let me make another attack, hopefully between the three attacks, we can down him together. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll probably try to pop round and catch him too! That should do it.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 3, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Agreed!  Special thanks to Goonalan since he posts more than the rest of us combined during combat




Thirded!  It's super fun!

I just realized that I probably should saved my move, used the free shift from Luring Strike to move away the hobgoblin, then chased after the fleeing goblin.  Ah well, live and learn.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Thirded!  It's super fun!
> 
> I just realized that I probably should saved my move, used the free shift from Luring Strike to move away the hobgoblin, then chased after the fleeing goblin.  Ah well, live and learn.




Alas in my other PBP, the live and learn approach is coming unstuck- they've been through three encounters and so far two PC deaths, that said marvelously unlucky.

First death failed three Death Saves in a row.
Second death critical hit from a Zombie Ogre Smash while already bloodied sent the guy to -24 HP, greater than negative bloodied.

Still they're playing Forges of the Mountain King by Goodman Games, first time I played it was a TPK, second time no problems- but it's a toughie alright.

You guys are much more cohesive, and seem to be aware of the rules, and how to use them to your end (in a good way).

Congrats, enjoying it immensely.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I'll probably try to pop round and catch him too! That should do it.




You mean Tomo (the one off the map) or Spizz (the one still on the map)? Just wondering, since Viator is a bit far away to reach Tomo right now. 

Just don't block E-3, please, as it is the only square Kyalia can reach without running, which will allow her to shoot down the corridor. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

Phew. Thank heavens you've found Tomo- I think he's wanting to introduce you to his friends...


----------



## tiornys (Jul 4, 2011)

Speaking of rules, a couple of quibbles....
How did the Goblin make it as far down the corridor as it did?  Standard to shoot, move to the door, minor to open the door, ??? to move down the hall.  Were you allowing a minor action in the middle of a move action, running a narrative exception, or something else?

Also, I've noticed you seem to be updating monsters to MM3 damage values (which I wholly approve of); are you also updating monster defenses and attack rates to MM3 levels?  If not, Soldier enemies are going to present significantly higher threat levels than their level indicates.

Also, quit rolling max damage, dammit!  I can't keep up 

t~

edit:  hmm, maybe I shouldn't complain about rolling max damage....

more edit: also, sorry for not following your advice Thanee--I had decided to daily so I was going to just get that out of the way, but then I noticed that Velani spent her second wind, so I changed my mind, but by then I'd forgotten about the plan to kill off the annoying goblin.  You might be able to take it down with a lucky round of encounter power AP twin strike, tho.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> You mean Tomo (the one off the map) or Spizz (the one still on the map)? Just wondering, since Viator is a bit far away to reach Tomo right now.
> 
> Just don't block E-3, please, as it is the only square Kyalia can reach without running, which will allow her to shoot down the corridor.
> 
> ...




E-3 left free for you! I thought I'd get round and be able to teleport him closer for everyone but looks like we have a little more on our plate! I should be able to handle the minions if someone can keep the horrible flail wielding thing off my back. 
And credit to Gung Ho - that's 2 adventurers down by his hand. We salute you!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe we should recruit him... anyone wanna play a hobgoblin maniac? 

[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]: That's cool, too. Since it is too late to stop him (and thus prevent more of them to join the fight), anyways, it doesn't really matter now (those 5 new hobgoblins sure do, though). 


Speaking of the goblin's (Tomo) movement... you let him use his move action to Run (+2 M), right? AFAIK, he can only do that, if he takes -5 to his attack (not that he hit or anything, just for the record), even if the attack happens before the movement.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 4, 2011)

PS Happy Will-Smith-punches-an-alien-in-the-face day


----------



## tiornys (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Speaking of the goblin's (Tomo) movement... you let him use his move action to Run (+2 M), right? AFAIK, he can only do that, if he takes -5 to his attack (not that he hit or anything, just for the record), even if the attack happens before the movement.



I don't see anything in the RC to back that up.  As soon as he starts running, he grants CA and takes a -5 to hit until the start of his next turn.  But I don't see a restriction on actions before he takes the Run action.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Speaking of rules, a couple of quibbles....
> How did the Goblin make it as far down the corridor as it did?  Standard to shoot, move to the door, minor to open the door, ??? to move down the hall.  Were you allowing a minor action in the middle of a move action, running a narrative exception, or something else?
> 
> Also, I've noticed you seem to be updating monsters to MM3 damage values (which I wholly approve of); are you also updating monster defenses and attack rates to MM3 levels?  If not, Soldier enemies are going to present significantly higher threat levels than their level indicates.
> ...




The door thing I've never really got, okay if they were locked or somehow difficult to open but a pair of doors that swing open and closed... so yeah I figured a Minor in the midst of it. I think around the table, and I'm finding out to what extent here it's the same, then narrative and believeability work (or have in the past). The other thing the Goblin was running- Move 8.

I've always been a fan of combining actions (even in previous editions- which was easier to do as the edges blurred, not so defined). Did I do a write up in here somewhere about stunts... in which I talk about combining Action types, it's as simple as drawing a weapon while moving...

All updates have been implemented, Soldiers AC 16+Level, other Defences 12+Level with a bit of irregularity thrown in so they're not all the same...

Max damage- Sorry.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I don't see anything in the RC to back that up.  As soon as he starts running, he grants CA and takes a -5 to hit until the start of his next turn.  But I don't see a restriction on actions before he takes the Run action.
> 
> t~




Correct for the win, until the start of your next turn.

Tomo is easy meat.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

Kyalia _really_ dislikes Tomo, it seems.

3 Attacks on him, all hits (one even a crit) with max weapon damage. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I don't see anything in the RC to back that up.  As soon as he starts running, he grants CA and takes a -5 to hit until the start of his next turn.  But I don't see a restriction on actions before he takes the Run action.




Hmm... looks like you are right there... that makes Run a lot more useful than I thought, if it only applies to OAs (and attacks granted by others, which probably won't be relevant in such a case  ) that way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Hmm... looks like you are right there... that makes Run a lot more useful than I thought, if it only applies to OAs (and attacks granted by others, which probably won't be relevant in such a case  ) that way.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Just ruling the OA from Spizz, he got his Short sword out last turn and it's an off-hand weapon so that works, your Stealth is good, but I rolled a Perception check of 16 however, so I'm going to give him a -2 To Hit to hit you as you flit by- that sound okay?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

Forget the Perception check from Spizz, his passive is 12- I rule -5 To Hit for the Goblin.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> that sound okay?




I really don't think I can hide against Spizz as there is no cover or concealment (was more thinking of Tomo (which I realised later is pretty pointless as he grants CA already), and the hobgoblins).

Doesn't matter, though, as he wouldn't hit me even without the -5 (thanks to Defensive Mobility ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I really don't think I can hide against Spizz as there is no cover or concealment (was more thinking of Tomo (which I realised later is pretty pointless as he grants CA already), and the hobgoblins).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




You can if he is distracted, just read the update-

DM can allow you to make a Stealth check against a distracted enemy, even if you don’t have superior cover or total concealment and aren’t outside the enemy’s line of sight. The distracted enemy might be focused on something in a different direction, allowing you to sneak up

Which I just have- he would have missed anyway.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

I see. So he was more focused on the big melee around Gung Ho. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, and for the record, the Stealth Check is a 14, not a 15 (forgot the armour check penalty).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

About the Opportunity Attacks... can't we use Unarmed Strikes for that?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 4, 2011)

I am holding a staff. I only didn't put down my melee basic because its 1d20+1 to hit and 1d8-1 damage! But I guess I still should have mentioned it! So feel free to roll up an OA if you want! And I do also believe unarmed attacks are good for OAs (although mine would be 1d20-1 att and 1d4-1 dmg!!)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

My Unarmed Attack is super-awesome with 1d20 to hit and 1d4 damage. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I am holding a staff. I only didn't put down my melee basic because its 1d20+1 to hit and 1d8-1 damage! But I guess I still should have mentioned it! So feel free to roll up an OA if you want! And I do also believe unarmed attacks are good for OAs (although mine would be 1d20-1 att and 1d4-1 dmg!!)




Okay, I make up the characters as token, with macros for all of your attacks on them- for some reason yours had no mba or rba, so...

NP- her goes.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> About the Opportunity Attacks... can't we use Unarmed Strikes for that?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




No, you don't threaten when unarmed unless you have some sort of special unarmed training (like the Monk, possibly granted by feats dunno).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> No, you don't threaten when unarmed unless you have some sort of special unarmed training (like the Monk, possibly granted by feats dunno).




Isn't that from D&D3? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 4, 2011)

OA uses a Basic Melee attack. Basic Melee is a weapon power. In a power a weapon can be Unarmed. The only downside is that you're not proficient so no bonuses. Hence our horrible attacks! All verified in the Compendium. 

weapon
An accessory type. This keyword identifies a power that is used with a weapon, which can be an unarmed strike. Monster attacks don't use proficiency bonuses.
Published in Monster Manual 2, page(s) 219, Monster Manual, page(s) 283, Rules Compendium, page(s) 317, Monster Vault: Threats to the Nentir Vale, page(s) 126.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> OA uses a Basic Melee attack. Basic Melee is a weapon power. In a power a weapon can be Unarmed. The only downside is that you're not proficient so no bonuses. Hence our horrible attacks! All verified in the Compendium.
> 
> weapon
> An accessory type. This keyword identifies a power that is used with a weapon, which can be an unarmed strike. Monster attacks don't use proficiency bonuses.
> Published in Monster Manual 2, page(s) 219, Monster Manual, page(s) 283, Rules Compendium, page(s) 317, Monster Vault: Threats to the Nentir Vale, page(s) 126.




Melee Basic Attack: An opportunity attack is a melee basic attack.

Able to Attack: You can’t make an opportunity attack unless you are able to make a melee basic attack and you can see your enemy.

And...

When you punch, kick, elbow, knee, or even head butt an opponent, you’re making an unarmed strike. A simple unarmed attack is treated as an improvised weapon. Creatures that have natural weapons such as claws or bite attacks are proficient with those natural weapons.

So whatever your Melee basic Attack is, providing you don't have your hands full of bow or some other consideration... then go for it- punch the little bastard in the ear!

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

Too bad we cannot make trip attacks (as in D&D3) as a substitution... that could be useful at least. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Jul 4, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The door thing I've never really got, okay if they were locked or somehow difficult to open but a pair of doors that swing open and closed... so yeah I figured a Minor in the midst of it. I think around the table, and I'm finding out to what extent here it's the same, then narrative and believeability work (or have in the past). The other thing the Goblin was running- Move 8.
> 
> I've always been a fan of combining actions (even in previous editions- which was easier to do as the edges blurred, not so defined). Did I do a write up in here somewhere about stunts... in which I talk about combining Action types, it's as simple as drawing a weapon while moving...



I'm good with it as a stunt, but I do think it should require a skill check.  Have you ever actually tried to run full tilt through a door?  Even with a door that's designed to open easily, it's a questionable proposition to do it without slowing and losing time.  Here in a dungeon, with a small creature--I just envision this fairly heavy door, and no matter how well made the hinges are, it takes some serious force to overcome the inertia as rapidly as we're talking about.  From experience (as someone who is rather active, weighs less than 110 lb., and actually has pulled off some pretty crazy things like double-kicking off a wall to take a 90 degree turn at full sprint), yeah you can blast open the door, but in doing so, you lose most of your forward momentum (which you can more or less conserve if you can sort of bounce off the door, then off some convenient post or similar--yes, something else I've done).

So yeah, I have no problem with believing that a closed door will hinder movement without some kind of added stunt  



> All updates have been implemented, Soldiers AC 16+Level, other Defences 12+Level with a bit of irregularity thrown in so they're not all the same...



Good deal, just wanted to be sure.  Thanks!


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for setting me straight guys!  I looked in the PHP and it has a "Special" note in the MBA entry that specifically tells folks used to v3 rules that unarmed strikes can be used.  How did I miss that?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I'm good with it as a stunt, but I do think it should require a skill check.  Have you ever actually tried to run full tilt through a door?  Even with a door that's designed to open easily, it's a questionable proposition to do it without slowing and losing time.  Here in a dungeon, with a small creature--I just envision this fairly heavy door, and no matter how well made the hinges are, it takes some serious force to overcome the inertia as rapidly as we're talking about.  From experience (as someone who is rather active, weighs less than 110 lb., and actually has pulled off some pretty crazy things like double-kicking off a wall to take a 90 degree turn at full sprint), yeah you can blast open the door, but in doing so, you lose most of your forward momentum (which you can more or less conserve if you can sort of bounce off the door, then off some convenient post or similar--yes, something else I've done).
> 
> So yeah, I have no problem with believing that a closed door will hinder movement without some kind of added stunt
> 
> Good deal, just wanted to be sure.  Thanks!




I'm with you- but I thought the Minor would account for that... It's like surprise rounds, does one guy spend his action opening the door (for example) while all his colleagues get a single action to attack the bad guys. I prefer a situation in which the door gets kicked open and then everyone gets their go.

As I say with a Move and Minor I am happy for a monster to open the door mid-move, it was the bad guys prepared maneuvre anyway.

If you give me a shout at the time next time, if you think I'm stretching the limit then I'm happy to drop a few squares, it's not me versus you- I like a good game. I'm never going to try to 'cheat' you, if you see what I mean.

I guess we're all used to our own games and what goes on there...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it's safe to assume Valeni will want to move toward her allies facing off against the remaining enemies.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> I think it's safe to assume Valeni will want to move toward her allies facing off against the remaining enemies.




Yeah I've messaged Larry, but if he doesn't get back to me then I'll move her up.

It's also safe to say you need a Second Wind... Ah-shahran has no healing left.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Yeah I've messaged Larry, but if he doesn't get back to me then I'll move her up.
> 
> It's also safe to say you need a Second Wind... Ah-shahran has no healing left.
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




Yeah, but best not to waste the defense bonus when no enemies are around.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 5, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Yeah, but best not to waste the defense bonus when no enemies are around.



Ah, I was wondering why you didn't just stand--second wind.  I figured I'd say something in character about it 

t~


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, I would better continue hunting the actual goblins, that worked a lot better so far. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 5, 2011)

Things are starting to look grim... perfect time for a hero! ^_^


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, beginning to regret standing out there to spread the damage. Could do with a save from the inevitable explosive barrel about to be flung my way.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 5, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Yeah, beginning to regret standing out there to spread the damage. Could do with a save from the inevitable explosive barrel about to be flung my way.




Consider yourself saved.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Just venting*

I don't believe in bad luck.  I'm a statistician by training.  So I know that chances are, once in a while, you'll have a battle where an inordinate number of rolls go against you.  This appears to fit that definition.  But don't get mad at the dice roller.  Just do what I do: tell yourself that superstition is bad luck.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> I don't believe in bad luck.  I'm a statistician by training.  So I know that chances are, once in a while, you'll have a battle where an inordinate number of rolls go against you.  This appears to fit that definition.  But don't get mad at the dice roller.  Just do what I do: tell yourself that superstition is bad luck.




You just got well- see the IC, we missed Velani's Righteous Radiance power- Tiswas got zapped 6 Rad when he attacked you and died, therefore you get your 10 HP back.

Luck or statistics... you decide.

LOL


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys can I just applaud the last few moves. It's a bloody pleasure working with you. (pun not intended)  You're all my heroes.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Guys can I just applaud the last few moves. It's a bloody pleasure working with you. (pun not intended)  You're all my heroes.




Err... My double encounter is falling to pieces, it's a crying shame- taken apart like they were amateurs.

What's with the high dice rolls all of a sudden?

Bloody law of averages.

LOL


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 6, 2011)

Will I be able to see down the corridor from AA8?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Will I be able to see down the corridor from AA8?




A little but not a lot, more from AA9 possibly, although the doors are not fully open anyway so it's restricted.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 6, 2011)

With the doors open?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2011)

"although the doors are not fully open"

Also, the retreating goblin seems to be in the doorway still.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> With the doors open?






Thanee said:


> "although the doors are not fully open"
> 
> Also, the retreating goblin seems to be in the doorway still.
> 
> ...




With the doors open, why of course sir.

And well spotted the Elf- my what sharp eyes you have...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

A little note about XP-

I'd like to cap your XP in this adventure 2250, which is as much as it takes to get to Level 3, my reasons-

1) The next scenario is for Level 3 characters, so... it's easier for me not having to level up all of the encounters. Not that I'm lazy I just envisage there are going to come times when I will have plenty going on.

2) I've played the first five or six of these scenarios previously, the problem is the PCs get half a level ahead in the first scenario, another half in the second, etc. and before you know it the Paragon Level adventure is the one before it should be in the sequence, and it's just doesn't work in the same way.

3) I don't think it's going to be a massive problem, there are other rewards than XP to be had of course, and as I say you're not going to hit 2250 until very near the end (I think).

4) The scenarios specifically state at what level the PCs need to be to play, and yes I know all of them do this but these are pretty specific. So for instance the next one states the PCs shoudl start at Level 3 and finish midway to Level 5 (4625 XP).

5) Of course if you fall short of the required XP then I'll throw in a short mini-adventure (plot-related) or whatever it takes.

Any comments, thoughts etc.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> You just got well- see the IC, we missed Velani's Righteous Radiance power- Tiswas got zapped 6 Rad when he attacked you and died, therefore you get your 10 HP back.
> 
> Luck or statistics... you decide.
> 
> LOL




Hooray!  Err... I mean... I knew that would happen... it was allll part of the plan... yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Hooray!  Err... I mean... I knew that would happen... it was allll part of the plan... yeah that's the ticket.




I love Freggo by the way, he so much wants to be the hero... and he is of course, he's very Luke Skywalker- that I can do it attitude combined with a bit of pig-headed stubborness- all good by the way.

Nicely played.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn you statistics!!


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> I love Freggo by the way, he so much wants to be the hero... and he is of course, he's very Luke Skywalker- that I can do it attitude combined with a bit of pig-headed stubborness- all good by the way.
> 
> Nicely played.




Thanks for the complement Goonalan.  I enjoy creating protagonists inspired by characters in fiction, but they've gotta have flaws and challenges or there's no journey.



Goonalan said:


> A little note about XP-
> 
> I'd like to cap your XP in this adventure 2250, which is as much as it takes to get to Level 3, my reasons-
> 
> ...




I might suggest cutting out some of the less exciting encounters so we can get to the interesting parts more quickly.  That way the total XP is lowered without having to slow progression, which already tends to be slow in play-by-post.

So far everything's been very exciting and non-fillery by the way, so more of that please! 



RavenBlackthorne said:


> Guys can I just applaud the last few moves. It's a bloody pleasure working with you. (pun not intended)  You're all my heroes.




I'm going to try to keep that combo in mind for future battles - Velani uses the defender's aura, and Freggo saunters by with increased AC, trying to provoke an OA.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

Goken- Freggo is up, and Velani is down (0 HP- another crit).

Tried to send you a message but your box is full.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2011)

Ouch, that OA hurt quite a bit!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

Just to remind you that I'm gaming this evening, I may get a chance to slip in and update for an hour or so but no more, also I'm busy all of tomorrow so I'll be back on it Friday afternoon probably.

However from there I'm off work until mid-August... think about that.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 7, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> However from there I'm off work until mid-August... think about that.




Why are we supposed to think about that?  To congratulate you on having some spare time?  Or are you proposing some kind of group visit the Vegas, complete with wild animals in the bathroom and surprising face tattoos?  I'm certainly up for the former, but I don't think my schedule will allow the latter.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 7, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Why are we supposed to think about that?  To congratulate you on having some spare time?  Or are you proposing some kind of group visit the Vegas, complete with wild animals in the bathroom and surprising face tattoos?  I'm certainly up for the former, but I don't think my schedule will allow the latter.




What do tigers dream of? When they have their little tiger sleep?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Why are we supposed to think about that?




Probably because he will be _even more_ active then. 



> ...and surprising face tattoos?




That was Bangkok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Why are we supposed to think about that?  To congratulate you on having some spare time?  Or are you proposing some kind of group visit the Vegas, complete with wild animals in the bathroom and surprising face tattoos?  I'm certainly up for the former, but I don't think my schedule will allow the latter.




It's such a strange idea, to me at least, I used to be a Soldier, now I work in a place where they let me go home without bothering me for 6-7 weeks. Until I got in to education then in the previous whatever years of work the longest I've ever had off (in a row) would be maybe three weeks once, but mostly two weeks.

If I wasn't me, I'd be jealous of me... only for the time off work thing of course.

There will be a time in the next few weeks when the following things will happen-

1) someone will ask me what I do for a living and I will have to think a moment before coming up with the answer.

2) I will go to work because, because... well I don't know, but I'll go to work during my holiday just to get a coffee and say hi to a few people- that's mad.

My father went to work in a factory when he left school at 15 years of age, he finished work in the same factory when he was 65 years old. My mother worked in the same job for 30 years.

I just think one generation down the track it's a mad mad world, and I quite like it.

Sorry I wont let real life intrude again.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds like you are happy with your job, which is good. Not everyone can say that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hairychin (Jul 7, 2011)

It must be in the genes. For those who may not be aware Goonalan is my big brother, and whilst my job's very different (Operations Manager of a private hospital), I too enjoy my job, though I don't get the same sort of time off.

Also wanted to say, I'm new to the play by post format, and really enjoying it, so thanks all.

Hairychin


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 7, 2011)

I feel the need to chime in... it's a social thing!

I, too, love my job. I've been blessed to quit a job that paid twice as much as this one and left me hollow for another that absolutly fulfills me professionally and makes me very happy. A fair tradeoff indeed.

Real life is never an intrusion. It's the lifeblood behind the characters. It's defined who we are as people and players of the Game. It has made each of us capable of weaving together a narrative that is OH-so fun to watch unfold. Every day, I can't wait to log in and see where things have progressed. As RavenBlackthorne said sometime earlier - you all are my heroes!

I am also (fairly) new to PbPing... I'm usually a DM, so this has actually given me much more opportunity to _play_ D&D, and much more to my own strengths I think as opposed to at the table. I like to plan ahead for my games, and PbP playing gives me the opportunity to take my time and plan exactly what I want my character(s) to say, sound like, do, feel, etc. I'm not as good on the improv side (which I hope my planning makes up for at the table when I'm on the _evil_ side of the screen!). 

<Group Hug>  ;-p
I thank you all for the opportunity to play (and die, and die) with you! What fun we're having.....


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

I just wanted to say- I dislike my employer intently- I wouldn't urinate on any of the directors of the institution I work at if they were involved in a conflagration. I mostly love my job however- but I think that's probably because I'm measuring it against the other forms of employment I have been engaged in.

Just wanted to clear that up.

I HEART PBP, tho.

Let's all hug- ahhh!

I'll be back on it tomorrow.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 8, 2011)

Awwww, group hugs!

Yes, I too am greatly enjoying this group   It's great fun playing a half-crazy old man with a playful dog (who's not actually crazy, or old in the conventional sense, nor is the dog actually a dog), but I don't know that I could pull it off at a table.  PbP gives me that extra bit of time to think things through.

I'm thinking Tixter is done for, so I'll be trying to get Velani stabilized.  But I'll wait on an official death cry 

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a little Open Office spreadsheet with a bunch of stuff on, I'll update every now and then- perhaps at the end of each encounter, it's just so you can skim it and see where you're at and what you have done.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 11, 2011)

Man, I hate sacrificing standard actions for minor actions, but I knew it was going to happen with this character at some point.  At some point, I fully expect to have a turn consisting of 3 minor actions.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2011)

That Action Point would have been a bit of a waste against a minion, anyways. 

Better to use those for the real threats (read, that Drake). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Jul 12, 2011)

[MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION], minor rules quirk: spirit companions can't be affected by AoE powers, ally or enemy.  Only a melee or ranged attack can target one.  No biggie this time since you wanted to avoid Velani, but something to know in the future.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 12, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION], minor rules quirk: spirit companions can't be affected by AoE powers, ally or enemy.  Only a melee or ranged attack can target one.  No biggie this time since you wanted to avoid Velani, but something to know in the future.
> 
> t~




Well that's definitely worth knowing.  Thanks for pointing that out.

And [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] ... WHAT A ROUND.  Simply magnificent!  *stands up with applause*


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!  I felt like a bumbler for not completing my post before the game moved on though. >_<  I didn't think I needed to add a note about not being done, but then the phone rang, and I guess that was all it took.  Ah well, lesson learned.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 13, 2011)

Question suggestions, guys?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 13, 2011)

Cheeky little b*£$%rd!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Thanks!  I felt like a bumbler for not completing my post before the game moved on though. >_<  I didn't think I needed to add a note about not being done, but then the phone rang, and I guess that was all it took.  Ah well, lesson learned.




Sorry, it was a glorious round though and unless you had something terrible up your sleeve then the only others left standing- Gathra & Deadeye were packed full of Hit Points.

You did great, you're my hero...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Cheeky little b*£$%rd!!




It's all for you Viator, or should I say Marthta.

Spizz is available as a side-kick/lackey if you wish, he needs to survive this adventure still in awe of you, that's all it takes for you to gain your very own Goblin servant.

He'll even have a tonsure (Monk's haircut- middle shaved out) done to fit in with the Zen schtick if you wish...

Imagine it, your very own Goblin.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 14, 2011)

So who wants the longsword?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm off to play D&D in the real world, I'll be back later on to see what you have been up to- I'll be pulling a late one tonight so don't hesitate to post.

Thank you.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 14, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> So who wants the longsword?




I like swords.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Serious answer to longsword question*

So I just looked over the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm not sure what Velani is using because of a sad lack of information *significant glance at larryfinnjr*. 

Freggo has a feat that makes his heavy blade attacks better, so it's certainly a good match for him.  But he's already gotten the magic leather.  If the blade is indeed magic and Velani isn't as keen for a longsword then I'd suggest either:
A) Freggo give the magic leather armor to Ah-shahran, who also wears leather or
B) Freggo doesn't get any magic stuff for a while

Might help to know what the sword does, so I guess we can investigate it a bit and see who it might fit well.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 14, 2011)

Er, um.... Velani likes swords.....

And it's from Fallcrest....

Velani's from Fallcrest....

Maybe? 

Sorry for the derth of info on her...gues it's b/c I joined the game late and didn't think to do so... I'll post something soon... Just jammed for time right now.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2011)

Speaking of which... I suppose Deadeye's bow is just a normal bow?

What type of bow is it?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Er, um.... Velani likes swords.....
> 
> And it's from Fallcrest....
> 
> ...




All Magic Items given out from here on in will be from someone's 'Magic Item want List', at present I'm being generous and giving out a few Level 1 items.

I also distribute the items in the order I received the lists back- so first back was Freggo, second was Velani, third was... but you'll see.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Speaking of which... I suppose Deadeye's bow is just a normal bow?
> 
> What type of bow is it?
> 
> ...




Alas yes, just a Longbow.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 15, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> All Magic Items given out from here on in will be from someone's 'Magic Item want List', at present I'm being generous and giving out a few Level 1 items.
> 
> I also distribute the items in the order I received the lists back- so first back was Freggo, second was Velani, third was... but you'll see.
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




Perfect!  Velani it is!


----------



## tiornys (Jul 15, 2011)

I vote for the east doors.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

*NOTICES.*

1) I'm going to be away at a film festival 21-23 (that should be Thursday to Saturday), I may attempt to log in and reply to stuff at some point but I doubt it. I will more than likely check back in on Saturday night- because I'll be missing you all by then, if not it'll be Sunday 24th before I'm back to it.

2) I'm moving office, and doing lots of other stuff at work (in my own time) between Monday 25th and Friday 29th, I think I'll actually be 'in work and busy' for three days. Don't slow down your posting during this period, its just that you wont get your fairly instant replies, I'll be home for 4 PM or thereabouts even if I am in work- I'm going to be continuing to take it easy.

3) Your PCs are fast approaching Level 2, this is generally the point where people declare themselves un/happy with their PCs. When you reach Level 2 I will allow you to rebuild your character- as much or as little as you like, anything goes- as long as it stays the same name and the same function ie Defender, Striker etc.

I allow this because in almost all of the games I have DM'ed in RL, and via Maptools- people are keen to try something new but by the time they've been in x encounters they're hankering for... whatever it was they were going to build before the latest shiny character class came out and grabbed there attentions.

I'll say it again- you can rebuild your PC at Level 2 if you are unhappy with it, as long as you retain the name and the function then ANYTHING goes.

This includes adding in THEMES.

After level 2 then the rules apply, you stick with what you've got, I may be persuaded to allow you to change two powers/feats/skills at a later level but there better be a good reason. We go by the book from then on...

Questions?

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 17, 2011)

Gents,

Apologies for my absence. I've been on duty since 5am yesterday morning and we had a horrible accident that resulted in one of my Soldiers being killed last night. This is the first free moment I've really had and I plan to be in bed in about 15 minutes. 

I've got duty again tomorrow, and I'm hoping to be in enough of a state of mind to properly post. I did quickly glance over the IC chat... I'm not sure Velani would be keen on the skill challenge and would more likely be ready to rush in and grab the proverbial bull by the horns. If combat seems the way, if someone (or DM) would kindly blaze the path with her, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 17, 2011)

Oooh, themes!  Dragon themes only, or (reflavored) Dark Sun also?

For the record, I'm happy with Ah-shahran as he is, unless everyone in the party decides to become something that lacks a decent basic attack (at which point I'd likely go straight Shaman).

[MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION], sorry to hear about your soldier!

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Oooh, themes!  Dragon themes only, or (reflavored) Dark Sun also?
> 
> For the record, I'm happy with Ah-shahran as he is, unless everyone in the party decides to become something that lacks a decent basic attack (at which point I'd likely go straight Shaman).
> 
> ...




If you can build it in the CB legit then anything goes- although I'd like to see it first so I can get my head around it.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> If you can build it in the CB legit then anything goes- although I'd like to see it first so I can get my head around it.
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




Unfortunately the only themes in the CB right now are Darksun themes (which you can only access by marking your character as a Darksun character).  Not sure if more are scheduled to be added this month or not... I'm thinking not.  That's why I tend to not want to mess with themes yet unless everyone in the game has one (gotta keep up with the power creep).


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Unfortunately the only themes in the CB right now are Darksun themes (which you can only access by marking your character as a Darksun character).  Not sure if more are scheduled to be added this month or not... I'm thinking not.  That's why I tend to not want to mess with themes yet unless everyone in the game has one (gotta keep up with the power creep).




Errr... I'm in the CB right now and looking at my Guttersnipe themed Rogue, which isn't Darksun, it's from Dragon Magazine, as are many of the other Themes- on page 3 Details-

There are 26 Themes there, 10 from Dark Sun and 16 from Dragon magazine.

My previous statement stands- if you want one, grab it- I can beef up Encounters easy enough and besides a few more powers may even make the combat swing by a little faster.

Once more- Level 2, anything goes- grab a theme if you want one, after Level 2... we stick to the rules, one opportunity to retrain at every new level.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2011)

I do not know anything about themes. 

Got no DDI.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Errr... I'm in the CB right now and looking at my Guttersnipe themed Rogue, which isn't Darksun, it's from Dragon Magazine, as are many of the other Themes- on page 3 Details-
> 
> There are 26 Themes there, 10 from Dark Sun and 16 from Dragon magazine.
> 
> ...




Woah... awesome!  Totally missed a timely update!  Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

What's the PBP etiquette for this?

Perhaps its me but sometimes between encounters the decision making process grinds to a halt, or at least slows considerably- as I stated with my opening question I'm trying to get my head around the PBP process here.

You arrived back in the entrance chamber approx 72 hours ago real time, made some excellent checks- two doors, a decision to be made, adding it all up and in the end a door got opened- the Drakes got spotted...

The last day or so has been lots of Q&A, or suggestions, and even a plan recently- which is all good.

But to me it's a little slow, compared to the combat- now I'm a noob at this PBP so I don't know if this is normal. On my side of the screen I am often sitting here reading every one of your posts looking for someone to say... I take the lead- I do this.

In combat players obviously put there own characters at risk, and so are more than willing to dive in- do whatever it is their character does in combat. 

That said the bit between combat, or anyway this stage that we're at, it seems that you need a consensus to act- particularly if the answer is not combat, no one just does things, which is fair enough...

But you don't seem to move towards a consensus without prodding, and if this is coming over as insulting then it's not meant to be- I'm genuinely intrigued as to how I fix this.

I don't want to decide things for you, obviously, but I kinda have been doing a little in the past- taking what one of you has written and then catapulting you in to a situation (at least it feels like that to me at times). Does it to you? Am I bad for doing this?

The problem you have at the moment is fight or go with Kali's plan- some people have offered suggestions, but no-one has said we should do this, or I'll do this...

Sorry if I'm not making sense but I don't understand how we move through these moments with a greater degree of alacrity, or is this how it works...

Is there a way of getting people motivated and moving towards objective A with plan A quicker than this. Should I take charge and present the solutions as a question- do you attack, or plan B- and then get the consensus for you?

I appreciate we're all at different times of the day it's just I don't want to come across as if I'm railroading but at times it seems to lack direction- not all of you all of the time, you take it in turns to go with your ideas (like Kali here) but how do we get to doing things... quicker. Or decisions getting made, discussed... quicker. And the discussions focussing on the subject rather than... not.

My point would be this in my RL or even Maptools game some bright spark would come up with the plan there'd be x minutes bickering (chat specifically about how to do the plan) and then everyone would take ownership of a part of it and start rolling and explaining what they are doing.

And Kali's plan is just an example (it's not the best thing to do, or the thing you should do), it's just doing something...

Help me please, I'm genuinely puzzled- do I direct more?

Learn to relax? (lol).

Do you just want things explained to you- what happens next, an interactive story in which I present pathways?



Oh, and this is a joyous game, that I am loving by the way, I've already been through and started populating the next scenario- Scales of War Part 2, I'm looking for maps and components, rejigging monsters and... generally hoping that we're going to keep this up for some considerable time.

Help me to understand?


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Building consensus in PBP*

Goonalan, I think you're doing a spectacular job so far, on par or better than other PBP DMs I've seen in my (admittedly limited) PBP experience.  To sum things up and point to the decisions we need to make is exactly what we want.

The trouble is that these are complicated, and very interesting, situations.  I want to take it all in and make a meaningful contribution, but it takes a while to read every post and keep track of all of the loose ends to be addressed.

Again, you're doing a great job.  In fact, it reminds me of what one does as a facilitator in the business world, a role I take sometimes in my line of work.  A facilitator doesn't participate as a member of the team, but keeps things organized and moves things along.  So to tackle the formidable challenge of building consensus in open-ended situations like this, applying even more facilitator tricks might be helpful.

A facilitator must not allow the conversation to meander completely unchecked, or important issues will be forgotten.  So a running tally of open issues is definitely helpful.  In our example a tally might include:
1. Allocation of treasure from Spizz
2. Unlooted bodies in entrance room
3. Unexplored remainder of crypt
4. Unexplored other closed door
5. Sewer Rats waiting for prisoner exchange
6. New crypt - drakes and glowing floor
6a. Who's good with rope?
6b. Will someone help with the ritual?
etc

Another tool that might help is a summary of proposals and opinions (votes).  This way we could specifically see who has weighed in on each issue and who has not.  It might even help to specifically tell players its their turn to weigh in on an issue, so that it mimics the specificity of a battle.  And as with the battle, after a certain amount of time, the show must go on.

I also want to add that pushing in a seemingly likely direction is an important part of facilitating.  Yes, they're supposed to be neutral, but there's a fine line and nobody really pays it any mind.  If the facilitator is really off base you'll probably get push back, but usually folks are glad of the help getting things rolling.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tiornys (Jul 18, 2011)

One possible issue is some people not posting because they don't think they have anything meaningful to add, while others are trying to make sure those people have a chance to provide input.  I know I was waiting to see if anyone had any opinions about the possible risk before starting on Kali's plan, but only got direct feedback from RavenBlackthorne (Thanee and Kali went ahead and started moving on the plan).  Even a quick post to shrug or say "so-and-so doesn't care" can speed things up by letting others know that they're ok to act without upsetting someone else.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Learn to relax? (lol).




That definitely helps. 

Slow phases are typical for just about any PbP.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Goonalan, I think you're doing a spectacular job so far, on par or better than other PBP DMs I've seen in my (admittedly limited) PBP experience.  To sum things up and point to the decisions we need to make is exactly what we want.
> 
> The trouble is that these are complicated, and very interesting, situations.  I want to take it all in and make a meaningful contribution, but it takes a while to read every post and keep track of all of the loose ends to be addressed.
> 
> ...






tiornys said:


> One possible issue is some people not posting because they don't think they have anything meaningful to add, while others are trying to make sure those people have a chance to provide input.  I know I was waiting to see if anyone had any opinions about the possible risk before starting on Kali's plan, but only got direct feedback from RavenBlackthorne (Thanee and Kali went ahead and started moving on the plan).  Even a quick post to shrug or say "so-and-so doesn't care" can speed things up by letting others know that they're ok to act without upsetting someone else.
> 
> t~






Thanee said:


> That definitely helps.
> 
> Slow phases are typical for just about any PbP.
> 
> ...




Thanks for some excellent advice, as I say I am new to this format, I am relaxed Thanee but I'm a bit of a- well a bunch of phrases spring to mind... control-freak combined with anally retentive are most immediate. I tend to want to get things right, and as you have noticed keep the ball-rolling.

I like the idea of a 'to-do list' or a 'where you're at list' for you guys, I'm going to get on to that, thanks Goken I tried to give you XP but I still have to spread it around.

Same with your idea tiornys, even if you're only going to post 'I agree', then that would be cool- it gives another player the feeling that their idea has been read and accepted.

Thanks again- big help, if anything else springs to mind then don't hesitate to tell me, I'm on the learning curve here.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 18, 2011)

Firstly, can I just agree with the fact that this is a cracking game for me and I certainly hope to see it live on.

I can completely understand your frustration, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], especially since we've been running at a fair ol' lick.  I think the idea of a skill challenge here is great and I applaud your flexibilty.  

The problem has arisen in that everybody wants to help by finding something meaningful to do and that takes time.  I feel we're all invested in this and don't want to let the group down by either a) not inputting or b) not inputting something of interest.

Which leads me to...



Goonalan said:


> What's the PBP etiquette for this?
> 
> My point would be this in my RL or even Maptools game some bright spark would come up with the plan there'd be x minutes bickering (chat specifically about how to do the plan) and then everyone would take ownership of a part of it and start rolling and explaining what they are doing.
> 
> Help me to understand?




I think what's interesting here is that you acknowledge the "x minutes of bickering".  Extrapolate that into PbP and I think you get what's happening here.  We're doing the bickering.  
However, we're probably not helping with the speed by being good boys and girls and debating our course of action in character.  In RL, we'd drop out, talk about what our ideas were, debate a little, ask a couple of questions of you and then come to you with a unified plan.

So maybe the plan of action should be that we also use this thread to do the "table talk" so we can post freely without worrying about OOC clogging up the main thread?

And yes, time differences do play a factor too.  I guess that's the beauty of PbP.  However, I really am glad that you want to keep the pace up.  I've seen many a game slow down to the point of stalling and then disappearing.  I definitely do not want that for this one!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 18, 2011)

*Laying out the plan*

And in the interest of going with my idea (!):

I've gone and created my Tenser's Floating Disc.  By standing at the corner of the corridor at the very top I can send the body down to the end of the corridor and the disc will naturally begin returning to me the next round (keeping it within range in the necessary time frame).  I'll then move away again, drawing the Disc up and round.  I can hide down the West Wing and leave the disc in the centre of the entrance chamber and let them devour the body.  At this point if someone else has the rope idea to drag one out to the wilderness.  I would have volunteered to do this with the disc but my stealth is so awful I'd probably get caught out in the open with a swarm of needlefang drake like some scene from Jurassic Park! 
Added bonus (especially with that Arcana roll!) is that we now have something to transport loot for 24 hours


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Firstly, can I just agree with the fact that this is a cracking game for me and I certainly hope to see it live on.
> 
> I can completely understand your frustration, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], especially since we've been running at a fair ol' lick.  I think the idea of a skill challenge here is great and I applaud your flexibilty.
> 
> ...




Anything goes as regards the solution to problems that present themselves- Goken spoke earlier of not running all of the encounters (when I said that I wanted to cap your XP)- I took that to heart.

So there was no need to fight Derek and the Sewer Rats, why just go from combat encounter to combat encounter- why not a little RP, a bit of plot- intro to an NPC that could maybe stick around and a problem solved without the need for long combat.

Same with the Drakes, I am up for new ways of solving old problems, that traditionally lead to grindy combat which doesn't sometimes advance the story. 

In short two more good checks and the Drakes are out, you get some XP and the next chamber gets investigated. If you find Big Tony the lost Gnome then the prisoner is yours along with some info as a reward for good play, and some more XP of course. And they all count as another encounter...

If you want to fight then dive in, if there's an alternative plan then suggest a way.

Next up...

I've added the To Do List to the end of the posts, and will keep adding it in future, if there's anything that I miss- or it needs changing for whatever reason then give me a shout.

I'm here for solutions, there are no problems only new opportunities.

You're of course right- you're in the 'bickering stage', which is great- what I am attempting to do is to co-ordinate the 'bickering stage' better, and in future for people to post to say when they are not 'bickering' but are in agreement- sometimes I think you read another players proposal (as tiornys said) agree with it and think- yeah I can help out with... whatever.

The problem is half the conversation doesn't appear on the screen, it's in your head- likewise sometimes you're not sure how you can help... I think with a to do list then you can concentrate your efforts (as Goken said) on one thing at a time. We're all on the same page as it were.

I'm all for improving the system- if there's anything else I can do then... just say.

Having never PBP'ed before then I'm just doing it mostly my way, I'll make mistakes- and I'll frustrate you with my incessant... whatever.

I think the game is moving at a fair pace, I'm all for that- in real life I'm a doer, and I write for a living (and teach others to do the same). Even on a crap week I churn out a minimum of 20-30 sides of A4. So dropping in here and doing a few (a dozen) posts is no biggie for me- it's a break from the others things I'm doing during the day, I get to smoke, drink coffee and catch up on the news while I'm doing it- quite frankly it's glorious.

Keep on keeping on, and a superb Tenser's, see IC.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Lots of win*



Goonalan said:


> Anything goes as regards the solution to problems that present themselves- Goken spoke earlier of not running all of the encounters (when I said that I wanted to cap your XP)- I took that to heart.
> 
> So there was no need to fight Derek and the Sewer Rats, why just go from combat encounter to combat encounter- why not a little RP, a bit of plot- intro to an NPC that could maybe stick around and a problem solved without the need for long combat.
> 
> ...




Wow, so much awesome!  I'm loving these alternative encounters, and everyone's really doing a great job!  The list is helping me already, I was able to stop worrying about all the details we haven't gotten to yet and just focus on the task at hand.  I was definitely having trouble contributing because I felt like I didn't know where to start... thanks!

On a related note, I'm quite pleased with myself for the idea of how to help.  I was at a loss until I remembered the Swordbond feature, which really just lets the Swordmage summon his blade jedi-style from across the room.  Seems like leverage enough to me to light up some runes from a distance during a skill challenge.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome, and well done!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice, indeed! 


Action Points ... Yeah, I really need to start using those up.

So far there just wasn't a good opportunity. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 19, 2011)

I need to spend more time here....

Obviously I'm back...and again apologies for my absence...been a stressful couple of days.

DM: I love the way you prod us forward. And I think you tapped into a good idea here for these kind of situations. Obviously you can't wait for everyone to chime in every time on every micro-decision that needs to be made. I like the idea that if someone seems to have a grasp on the 'master plan' for any given situation, then you roll with it after, say, 1 or 2 others offer up their 2cp (assuming they seem to be on the same sheet of music). As long as you 'pass the torch' around now and then so no one individual player is always 'leading,' then I think you've got a great system.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 20, 2011)

Holy crap!  A mini-ninja!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Holy crap!  A mini-ninja!




Still LOLing, almost my first ROFL ever.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 20, 2011)

I LOVE Big Tony. Reminds me of about half my own family (South Jersey Italians)...

Velani on the other hand just might lop off his 'healing hands'   LOL


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm loving BT too! I love Kyalias complete obliviousness too! Haha. 

Just putting an OOC for completing a task before barrelling ahead.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 21, 2011)

And goodnight... heading off tomorrow, alas I'll not be able to get on-line at all until sometime Saturday when I get back- probably the evening.

Feel free to post...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 21, 2011)

I sense some team banter coming up


----------



## tiornys (Jul 21, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I sense some team banter coming up



Who wants to fill in for Big Tony, with his healing hands?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Who wants to fill in for Big Tony, with his healing hands?




OK, now that Velani's put her proverbial diplomatic foot in her mouth with him, I'm sure she's gonna pay righteously....

Have at her!  LOL


----------



## tiornys (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol, I wonder if you'll drive him away, or just make him even more determined to be very, very friendly.

Has anyone given any thought to their theme?  I'm debating Alchemist, Noble, or Seer.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, there are lots of fun Themes to choose from.

I am debating between Wizard's Apprentice (Freggo talks about his Wizard mentor often enough) and Chevalier, which seems to be the theme closest to a character trying to be a hero.  I don't really like the horse-riding part of Chevalier though, and the Apprentice crunch appeals slightly more, so I think I'm going with that.

For Ah-Shahran, the Seer Theme seems to be the most natural match, but the Cast Fortune power might be tricky in PBP.  It seems like the sort of power that would result in enthusiastic geeky planning by the power-gamers at the table.  On the other hand, maybe it would be a good think to encourage us to plan a bit together.  The Noble theme doesn't seem to match the manic, slightly insane but compassionate warrior with ghost-animal friends thing.  Though I suppose it could just be another personality that comes out from time to time.  The Alchemist theme would represent another facet to add to the already multi-faceted Ah-Shahran, but it certainly would suit him.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 22, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Yeah, there are lots of fun Themes to choose from.
> 
> I am debating between Wizard's Apprentice (Freggo talks about his Wizard mentor often enough) and Chevalier, which seems to be the theme closest to a character trying to be a hero.  I don't really like the horse-riding part of Chevalier though, and the Apprentice crunch appeals slightly more, so I think I'm going with that.



Wizard's Apprentice sounds awesome for Freggo 



> For Ah-Shahran, the Seer Theme seems to be the most natural match, but the Cast Fortune power might be tricky in PBP.  It seems like the sort of power that would result in enthusiastic geeky planning by the power-gamers at the table.  On the other hand, maybe it would be a good think to encourage us to plan a bit together.  The Noble theme doesn't seem to match the manic, slightly insane but compassionate warrior with ghost-animal friends thing.  Though I suppose it could just be another personality that comes out from time to time.  The Alchemist theme would represent another facet to add to the already multi-faceted Ah-Shahran, but it certainly would suit him.



Noble is a match for the rarely seen serious and driven side of Ah-shahran that he spends most of his time trying to hide (even from himself), but yeah, it's not so much appropriate for his present incarnation as tied into his painful past lives that he wishes he could forget.  And you pretty much nailed the debate; I already dismissed Noble Adept as being too awkward to use properly in PbP.

How do people feel about Seer?  I particularly want Goonalan's opinion, but are people generally ok with having 3 d20 rolls predetermined?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm having trouble deciding on a theme for Viator, especially as being a psion limits his options somewhat.  Wilder could represent random bursts of his uncontrolled power.  Noble Adept fits with his privileged upbringing and lends itself the most synergy with the class.  But that's it, really.
Any suggestions?


----------



## tiornys (Jul 22, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I'm having trouble deciding on a theme for Viator, especially as being a psion limits his options somewhat.  Wilder could represent random bursts of his uncontrolled power.  Noble Adept fits with his privileged upbringing and lends itself the most synergy with the class.  But that's it, really.
> Any suggestions?



Scholar and Noble also make sense for a privileged upbringing--I can send you details if you lack access to Dragon material.  Veiled Alliance would need some reflavoring to make sense outside Dark Sun, but I think Viator would enjoy having Excise from Sight.

t~

edit: actually, this link is a generic summary of the themes, and seems generally useful here.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 22, 2011)

I think all of those options are good ones for Viator (except for Veiled Alliance - even re-flavored for a different secret society, it's not a great flavor fit for Viator).

I think the Noble Adept power Adept's Insight is pretty sweet.  I can just imagine imagine one of the other characters missing some crucial roll at the wrong time, and about to fail.  Then Viator's voice is sudently in the characters head, furiously whispering "Reach out with your hand now!" or some such.  A grateful character glances back back at Viator to see him wincing and blood trickling from his nose.  The negative with the power is that you'd inevitably have to chime in to use it after the action has already moved on, requiring a bit of back-tracking.  Would be cool though.

Wilder fits the character, but I'm not sure it really brings any great hooks or new abilities to the table.  

Scholar is a fun one, would be tempted to take it for Freggo if I hadn't already established him as more likely to ditch class than study diligently.  Great for high-int characters.  The feature power gives you a defense bonus and damage bonus; not sure a controller really needs either that badly but it certainly can't hurt.  And languages are the sweetness, lots of room for fun there.

Noble is a good one too, but the feature power has the feel of giving commands (which isn't a bad thing, but I'm not sure it matches Viator's personality exactly).  It also requires you to be within 3 of the folks you're ordering around, and sometimes Viator hangs back a bit.

Other than that, you could always choose something fun like Alchemist, Animal Master, Explorer, or Seer.  Those don't seem contradictory to the character to me either, but I don't know too much about the character's background so it's hard to say.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 23, 2011)

Velani is certainly going to pick up the Guardian Theme. Perfect synergy with her current build.

This is the first cavalier I've seen in play at all...for a while I was on the fence about it, but it's starting to grow on me. I'd been playing with revamping her as a full-blown pally, but comparing the two, I think I'm gonna stick with the Cav. If nothing else, tracking the defender aura vs. divine challenges/sanctions is easier for the DM.

Love the thoughts for the rest of you. I personally would LOVE to see the Seer in play...could make for some cool "save your butt" moments and even more potential for some cool roleplay. I think Goonalan could pull it off with flair...I could see a caveat like "no retconning after 2 posts or more have gone up" to keep down the amount of retractions needed. Pre-posting usage options could be used too, like "I'll pop the 18 if the next combat roll misses" or somesuch.

In other thoughts, I'm here Jonesin' for boss-man to get back!  LOL

Hope all are enjoying a great weekend... I'm back on duty tomorrow, but just for the one day......


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Has anyone given any thought to their theme?




Without knowing anything about them, nope. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani is certainly going to pick up the Guardian Theme. Perfect synergy with her current build.
> *SNIP*




I looked at the Guardian too, it's pretty cool.  One thing I noticed that I wasn't too sure of was the level 10 feature.  You have to pick a creature to be your bonded charge, whom you must protect at all costs.  But I guess In Velani's case that's no problem.  She has Big Tony.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Without knowing anything about them, nope.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




If you're interested, the link that tiornys found is pretty good: Themes
I might suggest Animal Master (getting you a pet) or Explorer (great for not getting lost and stuff).  If there are any that you're interested in, one of us can share the DDI articles from which they originate.

Or you can just not worry about it.  No pressure.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah, thanks for the link (must have missed it the first time, I guess ).

That gives me an idea what the whole thing is about at least. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Jul 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani is certainly going to pick up the Guardian Theme. Perfect synergy with her current build.



Agreed!




> Love the thoughts for the rest of you. I personally would LOVE to see the Seer in play...could make for some cool "save your butt" moments and even more potential for some cool roleplay. I think Goonalan could pull it off with flair...I could see a caveat like "no retconning after 2 posts or more have gone up" to keep down the amount of retractions needed. Pre-posting usage options could be used too, like "I'll pop the 18 if the next combat roll misses" or somesuch.



Yeah, we can probably make Seer work, and Noble Adept too.  Heck, we could probably just assume that, if we're within 5 of Viator and the roll is close (and he hasn't spent Adept's Insight yet), we have the 1d4+1 to play with.



> In other thoughts, I'm here Jonesin' for boss-man to get back!  LOL



Definitely!  Although I get some RL D&D tomorrow, so I'll get some fix there 



Goken100 said:


> But I guess In Velani's case that's no problem.  She has Big Tony.



LOL!  



Thanee said:


> Ah, thanks for the link (must have missed it the first time, I guess ).
> 
> That gives me an idea what the whole thing is about at least.
> 
> ...



I added the link after spotting your post about not having access.  I'm glad your attention was drawn to it (thanks Goken100)!

t~


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2011)

Now, I've seen it, too. Must have been a '1' on my Spot check. 

Looks like some of those are from the Dark Sun Campaign Setting... I was getting that book, eventually, anyways. So I will take a look in there.

Apparantly, the Themes from Dragon don't seem to mesh very well with ranged attacks, so the ones from Dark Sun might be a more fitting choice.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a cool idea.  The re-flavoring that tiornys' link suggest is pretty good for using the Dark Sun themes ins more generic fantasy setting like this campaign.  The Athasian Minstrel becomes a Court Minstrel, the Dune Trader becomes a Traveling Merchant, etc.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 24, 2011)

I've read through all of the above, I figure we're seven people with a common goal- we can make anything work, there may have to be some considerations for PBP but mostly it's going to be defined by circumstance.

If we have to skip back in time to take in to an account an 'altered better' dice roll then so be it... if it begins to drag that we have to do it a lot then... we'll figure a rule.

Obviously there are going to be moments when players are going to want to call for a better roll- that just means we wait on an answer from the PC with the power.

If we can deal with them by thinking of them as multi-purpose  readied actions, if any of the following circumstances are true then sub dice roll with 'x', then that'd be fine too.

It shouldn't be a great concern, we can make more or less anything work.

Oh and a wonderful discussion by the way, I look forward to seeing some of the new themed PCs at Level 2.

Cheers Goonalan

pS approx. a third of the way through designing the maps for the next scenario... having much fun.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Just a little note to say that I'm MDing a show this week so I'll be in very-long-hours-rehearsals all week.

I'll have my iphone with me so will try to keep things updated as regular but just a pre warning incase I don't get a chance.  If I haven't posted within the 24 hour limit, please do take control of Viator.  He'll mostly hang back and Dimensional Scramble, but if you can think of an interesting use for Far Hand or Forceful Shove do go with it.  You guys probably have a feel for him by now.

It's unlikely to happen but thought I'd let you know.

Thanks for all the ideas on themes.  I'm full of ideas now!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 25, 2011)

Just checking my Tenser's Disc is still active


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 25, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Just checking my Tenser's Disc is still active




If you wish it to be then... why not.

Post to get Adronsius across, a nice bit of chat would be good to go with it to get the Alchemist on board.

Good work.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hehe, nobody chiming in on the Deadeye issue.  I think it's just natural to do the fun stuff and ignore the niggling details like the fate of captured enemies.

Any chance of Deadeye dropping dead due to empeeceez disease?  I hear it's quite a painless way to go.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2011)

We could just leave him with the Sewer Rats? Otherwise, dunno... bind him and throw him into one of the crypts? 

Anyways... how high is the ceiling in the fungus caverns below, where the drakes are?

Thinking about tying Kyalia to a rope and lower her just enough, so she can fire at the whole cave... if they cannot reach her, they are out of luck down there, then... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 28, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Hehe, nobody chiming in on the Deadeye issue.  I think it's just natural to do the fun stuff and ignore the niggling details like the fate of captured enemies.
> 
> Any chance of Deadeye dropping dead due to empeeceez disease?  I hear it's quite a painless way to go.




I'm all for trying to recondition Deadeye by making him Spizz's lackey. Thereby empowering Spizz (who seems quite taken at the mo!) and reducing Deadeye's confidence. Maybe makingthe both of them willing to pay off their debt to our society and rehabilitating them. 

Viator's really into head games and healing the mind. 

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] BRILLIANT surprise round!


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Party housekeeping*

I'll roll some more dice to see who gets the healing potions, as we did before.  If anyone sees any reason to specifically assign them to anyone that's cool too, but I'm guessing it's all good.

1 - Velani
2 - Freggo
3 - Kali
4 - Viator
5 - Ah-shahran
6 - Kyalia

Results: 1 for Ah-shahran, and 1 for Kyalia.  I don't think it's a problem that Ah-shahran would have two total, since we assigned the first one to him.  We REALLY don't want our healer to drop, and if he does drop we want to be able to force a potion down his throat, which is easy if the potion is on his person already.

As for determining what to do with Deadeye, here's what I have:

Velani - No input
Freggo - Wants to leave him behind, doesn't trust
Kali - Trusts and wants to give him his bow
Viator - Wants him to be Spizz's minion
Ah-shahran - No input
Kyalia - Suggested locking him up

That's basically 2 for bringing, 2 against.  Anyone else want to weigh in?  DM, any input?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 28, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] thanks so much for keeping up with the housekeeping - you're so right, it's easy to move on, and even easier to forget sometimes to deal with things like ol' Deadeye.

[MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] i LOVE the 'hobgoblin serves the goblin' thing... for reasons that do and don't make sense, i imagine Spizz as some sort of Gollum creature finally shaking the curse of the Ring loose... yes it's cumbersome to tote around NPCs in addition to everything else needing doing, but it adds a great amount of flavor.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 28, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] thanks so much for keeping up with the housekeeping - you're so right, it's easy to move on, and even easier to forget sometimes to deal with things like ol' Deadeye.
> 
> [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] i LOVE the 'hobgoblin serves the goblin' thing... for reasons that do and don't make sense, i imagine Spizz as some sort of Gollum creature finally shaking the curse of the Ring loose... yes it's cumbersome to tote around NPCs in addition to everything else needing doing, but it adds a great amount of flavor.




Right, that's good enough for me.  We'll take Deadeye with us.  Judging by how Goonalan played Spizz, I don't think he'll partake in combat, so I don't think it's necessary to give him back his bow.  That's probably for the best... more XP for us.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of posting recently--I got unexpectedly busy with family arriving in town for visits.  I'll post as soon as I get caught up on happenings.  Judging by the last few posts, we're up to two NPC's, which is fine by me.  I'd have been mildly in favor of killing Deadeye outright, but that's just Ah-shahran being a bit paranoid about toting around 2 potential turncoats....

If no one objects, I want one of my healing potions to go to Kali, since he's the most mobile melee character we have.  I'd still have one for emergencies, and between Kyalia and Kali, they should be able to deliver one wherever needed.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2011)

I've added the healing potion to my character sheet.

And yeah, Kyalia is quite mobile, too, so this is a good emergency option.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 29, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Sorry for the lack of posting recently--I got unexpectedly busy with family arriving in town for visits.  I'll post as soon as I get caught up on happenings.  Judging by the last few posts, we're up to two NPC's, which is fine by me.  I'd have been mildly in favor of killing Deadeye outright, but that's just Ah-shahran being a bit paranoid about toting around 2 potential turncoats....
> 
> If no one objects, I want one of my healing potions to go to Kali, since he's the most mobile melee character we have.  I'd still have one for emergencies, and between Kyalia and Kali, they should be able to deliver one wherever needed.
> 
> t~




Sounds good to me.  Makes it easier to send Kali down into the drake lair to scout things out. 

BTW it just occurred to me that I could totally just change the order of character names for treasure rolls AFTER the dice have been rolled, since the order is clearly rather arbitrary right now, and that way choose who gets which item.  I know it's no big deal and you guys are probably trusting type folks, but I'll be sure to list names alphabetically in the future, in the name of transparency.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 31, 2011)

DM - how many points of damage did we do to the drake we peppered from above before they ran off? (not listed in your combat summary)

Also - are the stairs difficult terrain? will it take 1 or 2 more move actions to make it to the top? Just thinking ahead to her next turn....

So Velani (and Freggo?) will likely be coming up behind the party into the entrance room, where it sounds like the wounded drake is already trying to get into the VonJallick crypt. I'm hoping the two of us can hold it/hurt it enough while the rest of you pepper the other from across the pits (unless someone else were to drop down and run up the stairs, too). Velani's first general order is to protect the citizens of Fallcrest, so there's nothing to stop her from doing just that....

See y'all (yes, I live in Texas) on the other side!


----------



## tiornys (Jul 31, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> See y'all (yes, I live in Texas) on the other side!



Texas?!?  As a Colorado native, I feel morally obliged to say... stay off my ski slopes (at least, I think that's what my parents always complained about...)!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 31, 2011)

Right, I'm back out of crazy show week now so my post will be a little less tired. My apologies for the mental absence. 

[MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION] do you want me to come help you down there? (Big Tony style!) I'm pretty sure that these guys can take this one out from over the pit.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> DM - how many points of damage did we do to the drake we peppered from above before they ran off? (not listed in your combat summary)
> 
> Also - are the stairs difficult terrain? will it take 1 or 2 more move actions to make it to the top? Just thinking ahead to her next turn....
> 
> ...




Sorry, just seen this-

Drake #1- you did plenty of damage (over 50 points), it's bloodied.

Stairs are not difficult terrain.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 31, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Right, I'm back out of crazy show week now so my post will be a little less tired. My apologies for the mental absence.
> 
> @larryfinnjr do you want me to come help you down there? (Big Tony style!) I'm pretty sure that these guys can take this one out from over the pit.




Welcome back to full-time status! Hope the show went well?

As for comin on down, sure couldn't hurt... it's lookin like the one drake might be turnin' tail though... so it looks like a crap shoot. whichever feels right for your character at this point i s'pose!

and [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] - i'm not an actual Texas native, though... I'm really from New Jersey   i've lived here for 5 1/2 yrs though...Army brought me here, weather kept me here... i've no intention of invading your slopes any time soon, as the one and only time i've gone skiing i broke my tailbone and dislocated both my hips  LOL     if you're ever needing decent BBQ, though, come on down......


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, I just hope you realize that -I- am a little smarter than Velani (though not by much...). I'm really enjoying playing the character, even if she's not the most effective. If it's too much or you think is putting too much of a strain on things, please please let me know, either publically or privately. I'll gladly ratchet her back. 

She makes me giggle. 

And I LOVE Freggo's thoughts about her... truly. I laughed out loud just now when I read "Freggo considers a solo career."

Anywho, just wanted you to know, or at least try to convey, that -I'm- not a total yutz... I'm just playing one (well, not a TOTAL yutz, but rather a knuckle-dragger who's had her head hit a few times too many [INT 10, WIS 8]).


----------



## tiornys (Aug 2, 2011)

No worries   Velani amuses me too.  Besides, if I were to ascribe her hotheadedness to you, I'd have to claim Ah-shahran's loose sanity, and I'm not quite willing to go there 

Also, BBQ sounds awesome!  I'll trade you a visit to the slopes in the summer, when there's no snow on the road (I've remembered my mom's actual complaint--people who didn't know how to drive in snow) and less risk of injury (btw, ouch!).


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

Can someone step up and bot Freggo for a bit... pretty please?

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Hey everyone, I just hope you realize that -I- am a little smarter than Velani (though not by much...). I'm really enjoying playing the character, even if she's not the most effective. If it's too much or you think is putting too much of a strain on things, please please let me know, either publically or privately. I'll gladly ratchet her back.
> 
> She makes me giggle.
> 
> ...




Hehe, no worries, Velani's super fun.  I always love situations where I can challenge Freggo's idea of being a dashing hero.  But Freggo will always back Velani up because he loves her noble goals.  (Really he'll back up everyone, just saying he thinks Velani is cool.)


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 3, 2011)

FWIW...

regarding the charging drake vs. Freggo....I went over this with 2 of my well-versed guys here...some of what's written below depends on exactly how the drake's attack is written......

readied action = equals immediate reaction, vice interrupt (interrupts stop movement, reactions happen after trigger occurs)
trigger = creature comes into melee range

charge = first equals movement
attack = ?? if the attack states "the creature charges and makes two XX attacks (listed as a seperate entry in the monster block)", then...
   - after the movement brings the drake into melee contact w/ Freggo, he gets his swing, and then his shift
   - because Freggo is now out of range and movement has ENDED, the creature cannot attack him

if however attack = "creature charges and makes two attacks while charging" (i.e. at any time [otherwise, why include charging inside the actual attack - it's a modifier under certain movement conditions...here, it provides the creature to attack while en route]), THEN...
   - creature movement, Freggo attack, Freggo shift, creature continues movement, creature makes its attacks

what a crazy scenario to have to break down into micro-seconds....


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 3, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Can someone step up and bot Freggo for a bit... pretty please?
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




Thanee's doing a great job, thanks!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> FWIW...
> 
> regarding the charging drake vs. Freggo....I went over this with 2 of my well-versed guys here...some of what's written below depends on exactly how the drake's attack is written......
> 
> ...




Nah- I don't see that...

Reaction: An immediate reaction lets you act in response to a trigger. The triggering action, event, or condition occurs and is completely resolved before you take your reaction, except that you can interrupt a creature’s movement. If a creature triggers your immediate reaction while moving (by coming into range, for example), you take your action before the creature finishes moving but after it has moved at least 1 square.

Whereas-

Interrupt: An immediate interrupt lets you jump in when a certain trigger condition arises, acting before the trigger resolves. If an interrupt invalidates a triggering action, that action is lost. For example, an enemy makes a melee attack against you, but you use a power that lets you shift away as an immediate interrupt. If your enemy can no longer reach you, the enemy’s attack action is lost.

So, on an Interrupt you can shift away, although note it says- 'if your enemy can no longer reach you'... which implies of course that it can continue moving (or else it's only talking about reach or ranged).

Furthermore, this from Opportunity Attack-

Interrupts Target’s Action: An opportunity action takes place before the target finishes its action. After the opportunity attack, the creature resumes its action. If the target is reduced to 0 hit points or fewer by the opportunity attack, it can’t finish its action because it’s dead or dying.

So, it seems, the Drake charges Freggo- Freggo Immediate Reaction to enter threatening square- attack, then shifts, Drake continues action.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

[MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION]: It's a bit more complicated than "delay until after Freggo". 

The "problem" is, that the second Shift, Freggo can do (which will then bring it on the other side of the beast) happens as part of his attack, so in order for both to gain Combat Advantage, Velani must be in front of the drake already, when this happens. 

So, the ideal action would be to move on your turn, and then Ready to attack after Freggo.

This is a bit hard to describe in fluff-words, hence the OOC description. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]: Not sure, but you might be mixing the two Drakes a bit there...

"Drake #1-
Drake #2- 58 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage."

If #1 is the Drake near Freggo and Velani (which would be the one that took the tons of damage initially), then Viator and Kyalia attacked #2. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]: Not sure, but you might be mixing the two Drakes a bit there...
> 
> "Drake #1-
> Drake #2- 58 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
> ...




Drake #1 is also bloodied and has taken 55 points of damage, I didn't put that on as it happened prior to the start of combat- in the free missile attack round.

But he does have a big bloodied token on him (on both of the Drakes actually), Drake #1 hasn't taken a hit since then however...

Corrected in the next update.

As to the Freggo/Velani action- please message Larry to get it right...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

So, at least, we managed to make them both really angry now. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I used the "mention", so he should get a note to look into the above post. It's kinda like sending a PM, really.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

Every now and then I come across some beautiful maps- not the crap I make, but pro stuff. Would you mind if I see a chance I can slot one or two of them in for an encounter- if they look right etc.

The entrances may not match up exactly but I'll do the best I can to make everything clear- what's what etc...

Just some of these are stunning work, and I want to show them off...

Answers on a post.

Cheers PDR

PS How am I doing- what can I improve upon, what's not working for you etc. 

Any comments appreciated, particularly ways in which I can improve.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Every now and then I come across some beautiful maps- not the crap I make, but pro stuff. Would you mind if I see a chance I can slot one or two of them in for an encounter- if they look right etc.
> 
> The entrances may not match up exactly but I'll do the best I can to make everything clear- what's what etc...
> 
> ...




Heck ya, bring on the fancy maps. Who doesn't like some eye candy?

How are you doing?  Well frankly I'm getting a little annoyed.  How am I supposed to cope with regular DMs with you setting the bar so high?  I guess I'll just suffer.

In all seriousness, it really is a great game.  I might have some requests as far as content as we get down the road, but that's just cause I'm having so much fun.  Game on!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep, pretty maps are always good... though the ones you made are very nice, already. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I have posted again for Freggo, but I suppose you will continue on from here, Goken100?


----------



## tiornys (Aug 4, 2011)

Agreed with the above.  I've been loving the game, so I'd say keep doing what you're doing!  If I see something specific that could maybe be improved, I'll mention it, but nothing comes to mind offhand.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 4, 2011)

Add me to the yes to maps, yes to great work!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 4, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] if I took a single run move from where I am would I have Line of Sight to the upper floor via the first pit?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] if I took a single run move from where I am would I have Line of Sight to the upper floor via the first pit?




Alas no, from where you are it is 11 squares to get you back in to the Mushroom Chamber, the stairs here descend nearly thirty feet, falling damage only 2d10 because of the mud really.

But if you get past this Drake (if!) then, well... still a long way off.

Remember it took you a double run to get you to the top of the stairs from the Mushroom chamber, from the Combat Report-

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Heck ya, bring on the fancy maps. Who doesn't like some eye candy?
> 
> How are you doing?  Well frankly I'm getting a little annoyed.  How am I supposed to cope with regular DMs with you setting the bar so high?  I guess I'll just suffer.
> 
> In all seriousness, it really is a great game.  I might have some requests as far as content as we get down the road, but that's just cause I'm having so much fun.  Game on!






Thanee said:


> Yep, pretty maps are always good... though the ones you made are very nice, already.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> ...






tiornys said:


> Agreed with the above.  I've been loving the game, so I'd say keep doing what you're doing!  If I see something specific that could maybe be improved, I'll mention it, but nothing comes to mind offhand.
> 
> t~






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Add me to the yes to maps, yes to great work!




The maps we're using so far (in the Rivenroar Cyrpts) are very basic, they're ones I made when I first started playing 4e via Maptools approx 2-3 years ago- whenever the scenarios came out (I forgetwhen- I'm getting old).

I've just finished building all the maps for the second Scales of War module- and populating it as it were, I'm reworking the story a little, but that goes without saying. Again these are all maps that I have made from scratch, although later on I change style a little- and some I'm still unhappy with.

I make the maps in Maptool, and using Paint (how basic is that), I need to get hold of photoshop, and then work out how to use it- I come from a time before PCs so a lot of this stuff is pretty new to me. Work bought me a laptop (actually Ipad/book)- I walk it to work each day, and then walk it home with me, other than surfing the internet (to check these threads) then... it's another world.

Anyway I keep seeing really good maps- like the Nentir Inn in Fallcrest, that have been done by pros, I'm going to swap a few out if I can- get a bit more atmos in- but only if I can make them fit without too much bending.

Thanks for the kudos, but seriously- tell me stuff I can do better, I'm old skool- I don't mind compliments but I'm aware I'm an impatient nasty bugger at times, which I also don't mind. Pick me up when I need picking up- and suggest things that can work better, as and when you see them.

Lastly, a big thank you- you all play this game so well, it's easy being me in this PBP, plenty to do at times but that's not a chore... I'm enjoying it- if all PBPs are like this I'm going to consider retiring early and just playing games...

Back to the game for a mo-

I've had a look ahead and the XP ahead and I'm still going to enforce my cap, however I don't think it's going to be a big issue, you're only just going to get to it anyway (probably).

And I don't know how you think you're doing from my POV (with hindsight) you're taking me to the cleaners- keep thinking of alternative solutions, not every encounter has to end in fisticuffs- I'm all for improvising...

Keep on keeping on.

Last PS- Gaming tonight so I'll not be about till late.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

What does Freggo's Encounter Attack Power "Sword of Sigils" do? 

And what is "Heroic Effort" (that one seems to be his "extra At-Will power" (or at least in its place) from being a Human - it sure does sound like something that might help when spending an AP)?

I can only look it up later today, when I am at home (where my books are ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> I make the maps in Maptool, and using Paint (how basic is that), I need to get hold of photoshop, and then work out how to use it...




Take a look at GIMP. It's awesome and it's free.

Plenty tutorials on how to use it on the web, too. 

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program
GIMP - Windows installers

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> What does Freggo's Encounter Attack Power "Sword of Sigils" do?
> 
> And what is "Heroic Effort" (that one seems to be his "extra At-Will power" (or at least in its place) from being a Human - it sure does sound like something that might help when spending an AP)?
> 
> ...




Heroic Effect is an Encounter Power that gives a one time +4 To Hit, you can spend it after the roll.

Sword of Sigils

Sword of Sigils 
Action: Standard (Encounter), Arcane, Force, Weapon, 
Range: Close Burst 1, T
arget: Enemies in Burst 
Attack Technique: +8 vs. AC 
Damage: 1d8+4 damage, and the target is Marked until the end of your next turn. If the target makes an attack that doesn't include you it takes 4 Force damage. 
Aegis of Shielding: If a target Marked by this power hits a creature within 10 squares of you with an attack that does not include you, then you can use an Immediate Interrupt to reduce the damage dealt by the attack by 1.

It's not a big hitter- marks everyone in CB1 and does normal damage.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Take a look at GIMP. It's awesome and it's free.
> 
> Plenty tutorials on how to use it on the web, too.
> 
> ...




Going there now...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

Aha, ok. Possibly Heroic Greenflame coming then... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

Too bad... but it was worth a try.

So you really want to let him go? Ok, with the headstart, we will have trouble catching him, anyways, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Too bad... but it was worth a try.
> 
> So you really want to let him go? Ok, with the headstart, we will have trouble catching him, anyways, I guess.
> 
> ...




See my last post IC, you can get there (with AP for attack) and without running, and possibly Ah-shahran can get close enough to you to give you an extra shot.

Kali with Aspect of the Soaring Hawk can get there but he'll have to run, and AP to fire... (-3 To Hit)

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

I have used up my AP already in this encounter (right at the beginning, when firing at the first drake for 40 hp damage ).

But let's see what we can do. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I have used up my AP already in this encounter (right at the beginning, when firing at the first drake for 40 hp damage ).
> 
> But let's see what we can do.
> 
> ...




http://www.enworld.org/forum/5575744-post13.html

House rules are-

You can use multiple Action Points in an Encounter, although only one/turn.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah, now that you say it... I forgot about that part... ok, so AP is definitely possible then.

Still it depends a bit on where he is now. I need to move "outside the map". 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> See my last post IC, you can get there (with AP for attack) and without running, and possibly Ah-shahran can get close enough to you to give you an extra shot.
> 
> Kali with Aspect of the Soaring Hawk can get there but he'll have to run, and AP to fire... (-3 To Hit)
> 
> Cheers PDR



I double-checked the rules for conjurations.  A movable conjuration ends at the end of my turn if I lack line of effect and/or am out of range.  Nothing causes it to wink out immediately if I lose line of effect, and nothing stops me from moving it to a square that I don't have line of effect to.  Thus, I should be able to move Gorm over next to Kali/Kyalia and Spirit Infusion them (provided they let me know how far around the corner they are) without having to move myself at all.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 5, 2011)

By the way if these are your "old" maps I'm really looking forward to the "high-quality" ones!!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 5, 2011)

PS The show went really well, thank you for asking! And got an offer to play Aladdin over Christmas in a rock Panto too! Twas a great week!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2011)

That sound great! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 6, 2011)

Just so it doesn't come up as a surprise, but I'll be on vacation from th 27th until Sep 4th. I'll still have internet access, but likely won't be on as often as usual. I'll keep up as much as possible, but if my delay is holding things up, feel free to bot Velani.

I'll remind again just before I leave and post a virtual copy of her (waiting to do so hoping we reach lvl2 before then...)


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Still on vacation*

Hi everyone!  Loved that battle, great job all.  Thanks again to Thanee for your help.  I'll be sure to announce when I've got regular internet access again.  Until then I'll pop in when I can and possibly even have Freggo do something reckless, but don't count on it.

Cheers,
Goken


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in my response! I was checking for ages yesterday with no change then typically as I stop checking there was a flurry of activity!!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 7, 2011)

Any suggestions, guys?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Sorry for the delay in my response! I was checking for ages yesterday with no change then typically as I stop checking there was a flurry of activity!!




I was out yesterday on a Beekeeping Course... I'm at a funny age!

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 9, 2011)

Whew, okay finally back.  Vacations are hard work!  It'll be nice to get back to work and relax.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Freggo doesn't know what he thinks he knows*

By the way all, it was totally fine to mess with the magic portal, Freggo's doubts notwithstanding.  Freggo thinks knowing stories means knowing actual adventure, and he's learning the error of such thoughts the hard way.

In fact, I'm guessing this portal could be very useful once the monster is disposed of.  Might be a quick way to get our people back home.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 10, 2011)

Any thoughts on what we're seeing in the portal? Is this a Land of the Lost thing? Can we step through it? Do we need to interfere with the barrel-toting shorties we're seeing? Velani would certainly be upset by a (?) clear and present danger to Fallcrest if that's in fact what we're seeing (which is likely what SHE is seeing). She just may try to stab one of the boatmen through the looking glass on her turn....

And I love how Freggo is run. He's darling! And I love Spizz too (though Velani would rather squash him).


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no idea what we're seeing through the portal, but I love the fact that something is happening there as a battle is taking place.  I always try to think of interesting plot developments to take place mid-battle when I DM, but rarely execute as well as I'd like.  Kudos to the DM!  Even if it just turns out to be some halflings bringing beer to market, it just makes me want to get out some popcorn and sit down next to Spizz to watch! 

I'm thinking some Perception and/or Nature checks might help us identify who we're looking at and what they're doing.  What sort of action would it require to do that?  Would a minor cut it?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> I have no idea what we're seeing through the portal, but I love the fact that something is happening there as a battle is taking place.  I always try to think of interesting plot developments to take place mid-battle when I DM, but rarely execute as well as I'd like.  Kudos to the DM!  Even if it just turns out to be some halflings bringing beer to market, it just makes me want to get out some popcorn and sit down next to Spizz to watch!
> 
> I'm thinking some Perception and/or Nature checks might help us identify who we're looking at and what they're doing.  What sort of action would it require to do that?  Would a minor cut it?




Ah! We're here- yes indeed you can use any action to attempt to spot what's going on, or identify, or whatever it is you want to discover in the picture- on any skill you wish to use (or can make work within the context). Passive perception/insight are freebies- but you have to ask for them, and tell me what your scores are...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## tiornys (Aug 11, 2011)

Two things: first, Gorm is unaffected by burst and blast attacks, so unless Spectral Barrage is a series of individual melee or ranged attacks (which is not how you rolled them), he would not be a target.

Second, he's not on the battlefield in any case, since I dismissed him with my second Spirit Infusion and didn't have an action to resummon him.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Two things: first, Gorm is unaffected by burst and blast attacks, so unless Spectral Barrage is a series of individual melee or ranged attacks (which is not how you rolled them), he would not be a target.
> 
> Second, he's not on the battlefield in any case, since I dismissed him with my second Spirit Infusion and didn't have an action to resummon him.
> 
> t~




Good call- and right on both counts, will fix- you'll get your 5 HP back of course. But now I must sleep 3.11 AM.

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 11, 2011)

Well that did not go like I planned *at all*. Sorry guys. I also have no
idea how to turn it off. 

Spizz...


----------



## tiornys (Aug 11, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Well that did not go like I planned *at all*. Sorry guys. I also have no
> idea how to turn it off.
> 
> Spizz...



On the other hand, we might want to see if we can physically go through the portal--looks like bad news on the other side that we might want to interfere with.

Goonalan, looks to me like we're waiting for the results of Velani and Kyalia's turns, and possible actions on the Gray Ooze's initiative.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

tiornys said:


> On the other hand, we might want to see if we can physically go through the portal--looks like bad news on the other side that we might want to interfere with.
> 
> Goonalan, looks to me like we're waiting for the results of Velani and Kyalia's turns, and possible actions on the Gray Ooze's initiative.
> 
> t~




Done... sorry the Grey Ooze has fled, no need to keep tracking it...


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Well that did not go like I planned *at all*. Sorry guys. I also have no
> idea how to turn it off.
> 
> Spizz...




Yeah.  When I told my wife that Spizz had died we shared a moment of sadness. :'(

Not your fault of course RavenBlackthorne!  You had the right idea.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Yeah.  When I told my wife that Spizz had died we shared a moment of sadness. :'(
> 
> Not your fault of course RavenBlackthorne!  You had the right idea.




LOLing- lovely.

Just to say (again), still enjoying this immensely- thanks for making such a great game.

Oh and call for second level PCs- Velani's put hers up in the Rogue's Gallery... you wont have enough XP after this encounter but I suggest one more and you'll have enough- then depending on your Extended Rest.

It'd be nice if I could take a look at your CBs (or other) before it's time for them to be in play...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2011)

My 2nd level changes are pretty much all in the sheet already.

I only need to do the actual leveling up then (i.e. +1 to pretty much anything and choose a feat... I've already made a pre-selection of useful feats and posted it to the end of my sheet for my own reference mostly).

I have the Dark Sun Campaign Setting book (wow, that one was pretty hard to track down for a reasonable price, actually, must have sold _really_ well) being sent to me right now... should arrive soon... then I can take a look at that theme stuff. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 11, 2011)

L2 version of Ah-shahran up in the Rogue's Gallery.  I also noticed that I never added the Potion of Healing I'm carrying anywhere, so that's been edited into the appropriate places.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad Spizz's acronym made it to the map sheet. 

I am genuinely upset and angry at that poor goblin's death! Vengance!! 

I need some advice before I take my 2nd lvl choice.  Please see the RG.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 12, 2011)

Finished Kali's turn.  Note that Ah-shahran has used his immediate action, and his initiative is now right before Kali's.  Gorm is no longer on the map.

Also, my die rolls after I finished posting were sad.  See -->   Sad.

Btw, I missed a trick I think.  I'm pretty sure Kali could have shifted to the flank before using Dual Weapon Attack (assuming Specter 2 was up after the initial attack), with a plan to charge the other specter if DWA killed.  So, if Specter 2 was up after the first (enhanced) MBA, and a 17 is missing, and you want to be kind to the guy shotgunning a character, give him the flank bonus.  The rest of the turn is misses anyway (although he'd end at D6 since D5 isn't reachable)

t~

edit: actually, he always ends at D6 on my sequence if DWA is used against Specter 2, since he needs DWA on Specter 1 to make it to D5--forgot that branch of possibility.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 12, 2011)

This could all make my move redundant, right? I'll replan.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 12, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> This could all make my move redundant, right? I'll replan.



If Specter 2 is down, I recommend bringing Specter 1 over to Velani.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 12, 2011)

That was my plan too. 

But I'd like to be the only to bring holy hell down on that b@$tard


----------



## tiornys (Aug 12, 2011)

Edited the post again to hopefully resolve the confusion.  Which started because I'm too tired to do simple math in my head (19+4 <> 25).  Speaking of which, I'm going to bed now.

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 12, 2011)

[MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] By the way that was an awesome touch, rushing forward to catch poor Spizz's body.  I'd grant you +10 to attack just for that if I could.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> But I'd like to be the only to bring holy hell down on that b@




Too late.

Besides, I think it was #2 who attracted Viator's wrath. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 12, 2011)

Didn't retcon and move the spectre as Kali has more HP than Velani and everyone can reach it this round. Hope that's ok.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 12, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Didn't retcon and move the spectre as Kali has more HP than Velani and everyone can reach it this round. Hope that's ok.



Looks like it worked out just fine.  Freggo's a nimble guy


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 13, 2011)

- I wonder where we are w/ XP after that fight ...

- Because Velani's gonna have to burn 1 more surge to be near full up w/ hit points, leaving her with just two precious surges left... if it's time to level, it's time for an extended rest. If it's not time to level, I'm ok with pushing on, given she's the only one so deep in the well. (Don't suppose anyone has the ritual that allows you to move surges around during a short rest?  ...name escapes me at 2am...)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2011)

We will need one more encounter to level up, Goonalan has already mentioned that earlier. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 13, 2011)

Viator needs to spend two surges, I need to spend at least 1, and Freggo has to spend at least 1.  With some good luck on the d6's, we might be able to heal you to full without your spending a surge.  Ideally, we you to full with no surges spent, and Freggo to full with only 1 surge spent (probably off Inspiring Word).

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 13, 2011)

From a character perspective, would we want to take 8 hours out from rescuing the townsfolk from the bloodthirsty hobgoblins? From a mechanics point of view I agree, though. Our defender needs her surges!

I'd quite happily spend 2 surges for Velani's benefit but 1 would suffice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, if there is something in the vincinity, that we can explore, I would say we continue for now (we are still good, I'd say). I wouldn't go into a complete new area without resting properly.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2011)

Themes: From the Dark Sun book, the Dune Trader or the Wasteland Nomad would work well (reflavored, of course) for Kyalia, I think.

Not sure what will be in the new Neverwinter Campaign Setting, but I will surely pick that one up, once it is available.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Viator needs to spend two surges, I need to spend at least 1, and Freggo has to spend at least 1.  With some good luck on the d6's, we might be able to heal you to full without your spending a surge.  Ideally, we you to full with no surges spent, and Freggo to full with only 1 surge spent (probably off Inspiring Word).
> 
> t~






RavenBlackthorne said:


> From a character perspective, would we want to take 8 hours out from rescuing the townsfolk from the bloodthirsty hobgoblins? From a mechanics point of view I agree, though. Our defender needs her surges!
> 
> I'd quite happily spend 2 surges for Velani's benefit but 1 would suffice, wouldn't it?






larryfinnjr said:


> - I wonder where we are w/ XP after that fight ...
> 
> - Because Velani's gonna have to burn 1 more surge to be near full up w/ hit points, leaving her with just two precious surges left... if it's time to level, it's time for an extended rest. If it's not time to level, I'm ok with pushing on, given she's the only one so deep in the well. (Don't suppose anyone has the ritual that allows you to move surges around during a short rest?  ...name escapes me at 2am...)




*Larry*

The Ritual is- Comrade's Succour, and alas no one has it.

*All*

I'll do the Healing as well as I can, using Healing Spirit to keep adding to Velani's HP total. There's another encounter in you guys yet.

*Raven*

The scenario could never be completed in one day... therefore you're going to have to rest sometime, you've done bloody marvelous so far- obviously you have to manage the rest properly- I'll not give you any advice, I'm sure you'll figure it out.

*All*

Check out IC- plenty to see.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Bad time for a high roll*

Well that's not good.  I really hope Freggo doesn't end up getting killed by going through the wall on his own to save an already dead dwarf.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Well that's not good.  I really hope Freggo doesn't end up getting killed by going through the wall on his own to save an already dead dwarf.




Or, a good time for a high roll... see IC and then you decide.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 13, 2011)

OK so it was only an hour ago I figured out who Magnus is/was!

So, Velani doesn't know Magnus from a hole in the ground and obviously has a thing against goblins... soooo difficult for her to get emotional about either of them. But -I- want you to know how much I just ADORE the responses from Viator and Freggo!

You're my heroes.  

I need to get around to giving some xp on the boards elsewhere so I can come back here and give you proper props!


----------



## tiornys (Aug 14, 2011)

I vote we let Kyalia sneak up to R5--she'll have line of sight to the insect beast and be next to Gorm--and then launch a surprise round.  Kali can charge, Kyalia gets her normal shots + a Spirit Infusion, everyone else can move to positions.  I'll be posting something in character to suggest this line of action, but OOC explanations are easier to follow than IC gestures


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Love it. Of course, Velani has no idea what you mean... I don't take any responsibility for her actions........


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like Velani gets her wish!!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Looks like Velani gets her wish!!




She does! Wait, she does? What was her wish?  LOL!

The best laid plans of mice and men....  stupid Gimp dagger........


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]  aww! poor Freggo - gonna have to find a way to cheer him up! 

So, if i'm reading between the lines right... the idea is for the party to concentrate on the bug you just pulled off Velani while she hold the other one at bay (i.e. off-tanking)? sounds great!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah well... there are worse situations to botch a roll, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Ah well... there are worse situations to botch a roll, I guess.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Definitely   I figured it was worth a decent shot at failure to triple the number of attacks we got in the surprise round.  We missed, and Velani made up for it 

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Definitely  I figured it was worth a decent shot at failure to triple the number of attacks we got in the surprise round. We missed, and Velani made up for it
> 
> t~




LOL - don't confuse "got lucky" with "made up for it"....

She's a bull in a china shop.....  if she could multi-class barbarian at this point, she would.....  LOL


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice Crit Ah-shahran/Freggo, but now the young lad is in a pickle, actually... anyone got any sawdust?

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 15, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]  aww! poor Freggo - gonna have to find a way to cheer him up!
> 
> So, if i'm reading between the lines right... the idea is for the party to concentrate on the bug you just pulled off Velani while she hold the other one at bay (i.e. off-tanking)? sounds great!




Hehe, well I figured removing the flank was a good idea, since we don't want the bad guys concentrating their fire.  But now that you mention it, it probably WOULD be a good plan to concentrate our own fire, in this or any battle.

I think Ah-shahran hit there, so beast #1 should be more injured the one to go for, despite Kyalia's amazing barage at #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2011)

Just to say I'm still loving you guys in action- superb.

And that I'm back at work now, which means in combat I'll mostly be posting when I get home- if its RP and I know where I'm at then I can still post at work for a while, teaching don't start for a few weeks yet... 

Thanks again folks.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 15, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Hehe, well I figured removing the flank was a good idea, since we don't want the bad guys concentrating their fire.  But now that you mention it, it probably WOULD be a good plan to concentrate our own fire, in this or any battle.
> 
> I think Ah-shahran hit there, so beast #1 should be more injured the one to go for, despite Kyalia's amazing barage at #2.



I think we generally want at least one of the defenders cooperating with Viator to distract some of the enemy while the other 3-4 work on focusing fire.  In practice, things aren't always quite so neat.  Beast 1 was the only one that Ah-shahran could reach, and Beast 2 was the more convenient target for both strikers.  Of course, if Kyalia and Kali had been a bit luckier, Beast 2 might be dead right now....

We'll see what happens this round.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 16, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]  BRAVO!!!  Ride that fire bug, cowboy! YEEHAW!!!!

Whether it works or not or somewhere in between, that was a fabulous post. I laughed out loud.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 16, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]  BRAVO!!!  Ride that fire bug, cowboy! YEEHAW!!!!
> 
> Whether it works or not or somewhere in between, that was a fabulous post. I laughed out loud.




Err... Nice idea, but moving in to a creatures space is always going to provoke OA (unless you have some sort of mad power)...

And the result is in.

Sorry Goken...

PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 16, 2011)

...ouch


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2011)

Indeed. Poor Freggo. 

As for those gnomes... is it reasonable to assume, that they know Derek and Big Tony? Maybe using those names can help... I'm a little unsure about the relation of those (the Sewer Rats) and that Lord Frazzle guy.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 16, 2011)

Isn't there a tension between Derek and Lord Frazzle?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Indeed. Poor Freggo.
> 
> As for those gnomes... is it reasonable to assume, that they know Derek and Big Tony? Maybe using those names can help... I'm a little unsure about the relation of those (the Sewer Rats) and that Lord Frazzle guy.
> 
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Isn't there a tension between Derek and Lord Frazzle?




*4. Tasks for Derek.*

Rescue Doofus and Stubby the Gnomes.
Kill Lord Frazzle.

Derek explained that a pair of young Gnomes- Doofus & Stubby had gone below and we're 'working' for Lord Frazzle- who's way more cool, that they were good Gnomes just a little under the spell of Lord Frazzle... not actually under the spell but, you catch my drift.

Is there a way to host the info somewhere so its always available? A google Doc or some such... How do you make a wiki page?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 16, 2011)

Well that's saved those two from a serious ass-whooping.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 16, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Well that's saved those two from a serious ass-whooping.




LOL, and vice-versa.

[sblock=Scales of War 1: Rescue at Rivenroar To Do List]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/goonalan/6803-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-do-list.html
[/sblock]

Converted my blog space in to a home for the to-do list for you guys, I'll do my best to keep it up to date but I'd prefer a solution we can all access, so that you guys can make notes too- if you need to.

I'll include the blog address every time I post- probably in the combat section.

What do you think- will this do for now?

A better solution? That you can access and edit...

I'm all ears.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 16, 2011)

Obsidian Portal?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 16, 2011)

Also just found out it has an iPhone friendly version! Amazing!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Also just found out it has an iPhone friendly version! Amazing!




Scales of War | Obsidian Portal

Now all I need is e-mail addresses for you guys so I can join you up as players and then we can all add to it etc.

Message me with an e-mail address please.

PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

Re Obsidian Portal page-

Scales of War | Obsidian Portal

My initial excitement is tinged with... dread- I can't work it (Obsidian Portal). I've created a Wiki page with the to-do list on it called 'Rivernroar To Do List', and it's there but I don't get how to get it to link to... anything. Look I've not worked out how to link to posts in ENWorld yet and I've been here since 2003, this stuff (PCs) is just nothing I understand...

I also did a thread for the party in the Campaign Log but it puts the second one I posted (2nd) before the first- which may be right in your heads but is just so wrong in mine it makes me want to scream- you read a story down the page, start to finish...

I'm happy to do plenty of writing, but I can't work the thing...

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 17, 2011)

Send me the stuff and I'll have a play today and try and give you a better idea!

As for the log, I guess you're meant to see the latest thing first.  You can view it as a previous/next style by just clicking on one of the posts which will make more sense reading the story


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 17, 2011)

I actually read all my threads here bottom up - there's a setting for it to put the most recent post first. I do this so i only have to bookmark one page (page 1) in my Favorites.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 17, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] All done.  It's actually a lot easier than it seems once you get used to it.  Promise.

We can have a session together if you want to get used to it?

To be honest, I quite enjoyed laying it all out.  I hope it meets your standards.

Scales of War | Home Page | Obsidian Portal


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] All done.  It's actually a lot easier than it seems once you get used to it.  Promise.
> 
> We can have a session together if you want to get used to it?
> 
> ...




You are an absolute (swear word followed by another, possibly a third for emphasis) genius.

I am in awe- how do you make it do such things?

You are able to manipulate the magic box to do your bidding- you are Viator!

Let's try and get the other PCs in before getting too far on with it.

I have questions, and yes I'd love to to be shown how to make the magic box work...

Is it worth me getting a 'whateverit'scalled' account- the one where you have to pay? Can I put tokens in for the N/PCs? Can I annotate the map? Can I put in a load of tables and stuff? Can I... Bet you wish you'd never mentioned it now.

Cheers Goonalan


Oh and on a general note- how easy was that last skill challenge to persuade the Gnomes that you're the good guys, or else they'd better not mess with you, well played chaps and chapesses. Lush!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 17, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> @Goonalan All done. It's actually a lot easier than it seems once you get used to it. Promise.
> 
> We can have a session together if you want to get used to it?
> 
> ...




WOW.

end of line.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Nice!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Need you to message me with an e-mail address, or an Obsidian Portal ID so I can invite you to join...

I'll update the 'to do list' on the site this evening.

The fight is over IC and you have enough XP for Level 2- huzzah, 12 encounters- 8 so far today.

Top work people.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2011)

I have created an account there with username Thanee.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2011)

Character sheet is up to date now.

I used the Dune Trader Theme from Dark Sun; the Quick Formation power seems useful for a hunting party, too, so it can easily be reflavored for that purpose.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a note, my bro hairychin is not well at the moment, he had a small operation on Monday and is out of it... there's a good chance he wont be back in game for another two weeks.

With that in mind I hope it's okay for us to continue as we are, and... Ah-shahran as you're botting Kali can you take a spin at creating me a Level 2 version with a theme. I'm certain my bro is not going to be up to this for a while...

If you need the 4e file then message me.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh hell, that sucks about your brother, Paul! Please tell him I/we're asking for him and wish him a speedy recovery!!!

As for our lvl2 characters - are you allowing us to 'bam' be lvl2 at this point or not until we take an extended rest (which is a good assumption we'll likely be doing as we return the old man to the crypt). ?

Lastly/reminder - I leave tomorrow morning for a 4-day Army conference... I'll likely be off the net during most of the day, but should have my nights free for posting. Feel free to move things along and/or bot her as/if necessary, but I really do hope to be available at least once an evening. Back home on Sunday late.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

Best wishes for a good recovery for your brother! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Just a note, my bro hairychin is not well at the moment, he had a small operation on Monday and is out of it... there's a good chance he wont be back in game for another two weeks.
> 
> With that in mind I hope it's okay for us to continue as we are, and... Ah-shahran as you're botting Kali can you take a spin at creating me a Level 2 version with a theme. I'm certain my bro is not going to be up to this for a while...
> 
> ...



Best wishes to him for a quick recovery.  I pulled his file off the Rogue Gallery thread when I started botting him; I'll put together an update and see what you think.

Agreed that taking an extended rest sounds like a good idea.

Have fun at your conference [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION]!

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 18, 2011)

That's sucks, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] . Wish him well from me also.

Did I hear a PING??!! 

Also, if you want a skype chat whilst going through the wiki, lemme know! Although you seem to have got the hang of it pretty quick!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Oh hell, that sucks about your brother, Paul! Please tell him I/we're asking for him and wish him a speedy recovery!!!
> 
> As for our lvl2 characters - are you allowing us to 'bam' be lvl2 at this point or not until we take an extended rest (which is a good assumption we'll likely be doing as we return the old man to the crypt). ?
> 
> Lastly/reminder - I leave tomorrow morning for a 4-day Army conference... I'll likely be off the net during most of the day, but should have my nights free for posting. Feel free to move things along and/or bot her as/if necessary, but I really do hope to be available at least once an evening. Back home on Sunday late.




Presume in all instances until told otherwise RAW, same with Magic Items.

We'll spring Sartanian and then head back for an extended rest, although I'm a little surprised- particularly as an ex-military guy... is that it, we trudge back and hide behind the magic hopscotch door.

For eight hours.

And hope nothing comes out from any of the places we've not explored and sees all the death destruction et al...

This is a dynamic environment, sure you can head back shut the door and wish it all would go away but the reality is the chances of their not being a changing of the guard et al are slim...

Incredibly slim- you sleeping in the bad guys lair...

I take it you were just joking, right?

Right guys?

Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Oh hell, that sucks about your brother, Paul! Please tell him I/we're asking for him and wish him a speedy recovery!!!
> 
> As for our lvl2 characters - are you allowing us to 'bam' be lvl2 at this point or not until we take an extended rest (which is a good assumption we'll likely be doing as we return the old man to the crypt). ?
> 
> Lastly/reminder - I leave tomorrow morning for a 4-day Army conference... I'll likely be off the net during most of the day, but should have my nights free for posting. Feel free to move things along and/or bot her as/if necessary, but I really do hope to be available at least once an evening. Back home on Sunday late.





Presume in all instances until told otherwise RAW, same with Magic Items.

We'll spring Sartanian and then head back for an extended rest, although I'm a little surprised- particularly as an ex-military guy... is that it, we trudge back and hide behind the magic hopscotch door.

For eight hours.

And hope nothing comes out from any of the places we've not explored and sees all the death destruction et al...

This is a dynamic environment, sure you can head back shut the door and wish it all would go away but the reality is the chances of their not being a changing of the guard et al are slim...

Incredibly slim- you sleeping in the bad guys lair...

I take it you were just joking, right?

Right guys?

Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> That's sucks, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] . Wish him well from me also.
> 
> Did I hear a PING??!!
> 
> Also, if you want a skype chat whilst going through the wiki, lemme know! Although you seem to have got the hang of it pretty quick!




Actually no- for the life of me I have no idea how to create a new Wiki page...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 18, 2011)

A simple [[name of new wiki page here]] on a page you're editing will give you a link to a new page of that name.  You've also created a couple (like the dead book) but haven't linked to them!

Skype?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 18, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] just had a look at Kyalia and you might be better off taking the newer Bow Expertise feat over the Weapon Expertise (Bow) feat you have.  It does exactly the same thing except gives a +1 dmg on creature with no-one adjacent to them as well.
Silly designers.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Presume in all instances until told otherwise RAW, same with Magic Items.
> 
> We'll spring Sartanian and then head back for an extended rest, although I'm a little surprised- particularly as an ex-military guy... is that it, we trudge back and hide behind the magic hopscotch door.
> 
> ...




There's a rule for when you level up?  I never really applied for us I guess, cause it was always just start of next session. 

Regarding sleep: what are our options?

As I see it, we can: 
(A) Press ahead, maybe squeeze in one more true battle with Freggo fighting conservatively.  Eventually we'll have to sleep though.
(B) Sleep somewhere with a watch that would allow us to ambush any guard changes and whatnot.  Seems risky and not very restful.
(C) Pull completely out of the caves to somewhere safe.  As the magic wall didn't seem to work, that probably means just making camp topside.
(D) Sleep in the Von Jallach crypt where our rescued folks are.

No options seem that sexy to me.  If I'm role-playing, we press on and damn the consequences, but that way lies death.  If I'm being a gamist, leveling up would certainly make the battles easier, even if some areas that we've conquered are newly dangerous (watch that damn magic portal!).  So I don't have a strong opinion on what to do.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Presume in all instances until told otherwise RAW, same with Magic Items.
> 
> We'll spring Sartanian and then head back for an extended rest, although I'm a little surprised- particularly as an ex-military guy... is that it, we trudge back and hide behind the magic hopscotch door.
> 
> ...




THIS is my worry.  Any rest we take means we seriously lose the element of surprise.  But our defenders are all kinds of beat up.  Do we completely clear this level (and possibly the room above Deadeye's lair: the spiral staircase) and then set up some kind of watch/guard on the room leading down so we can take out anyone that ventures up?  Viator only needs 4 hours anyway in which he is fully aware of his surroundings, so i could actual be on full watch whilst others get their 6 hours sleep in rota.

Just my 2p


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] just had a look at Kyalia and you might be better off taking the newer Bow Expertise feat over the Weapon Expertise (Bow) feat you have.  It does exactly the same thing except gives a +1 dmg on creature with no-one adjacent to them as well.




That does sound like a good idea.

Where is that feat from? It doesn't sound familiar.



> Silly designers.




Yeah, especially when it comes to those Expertise feats... the existance of which alone is just to "repair" the broken monster defense progressions.

Weapon/Implement Expertise - Versatile Expertise - Bow Expertise ... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it's from Heroes of the Fallen Lands and Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms.  The new stuff.

*Bow Expertise*

*Benefit*: You gain a +1 feat bonus to weapon attack rolls that you make with a bow. In addition, you gain a +1 bonus to the damage roll of any weapon attack you make with a bow against a single creature that is not adjacent to any other creature. Both of these bonuses increase to +2 at 11th level and +3 at 21st level.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks! 

This is even better than the "old" Expertise (which only increased in bonus at 15th and 25th level).

Also, RAW, the two stack (the "old" Expertise is not a feat bonus, but untyped - unless some errata changed it, of course). 

But I suppose only one Expertise feat can be applied. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> THIS is my worry.  Any rest we take means we seriously lose the element of surprise.  But our defenders are all kinds of beat up.  Do we completely clear this level (and possibly the room above Deadeye's lair: the spiral staircase) and then set up some kind of watch/guard on the room leading down so we can take out anyone that ventures up?  Viator only needs 4 hours anyway in which he is fully aware of his surroundings, so i could actual be on full watch whilst others get their 6 hours sleep in rota.
> 
> Just my 2p




Sounds like a vote for tacks A and B (see my post above).  Clearing out this level and setting up defenses for the level below as we sleep.  Sounds good to me.  Anyone else have any input?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 18, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] Glad to hear Freggo's ok!  I had assumed as much but thought I'd go along with it and go for some in team development!


----------



## tiornys (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm willing to give that a try.  We certainly have some resources to spend.

Minor correction, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]: I should only have one of the healing potions; the other I gave to Kali.

Also, I attached a level 2 version of Kali.  I went fairly straightforward with the options: Invigorating Stride and Axe Expertise.  I gave serious consideration to Stalker's Mist, and there could easily be other utilities/feats that more closely fit Kali's concept.  Let me know if you want something changed.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, Kyalia is still rather fresh... only thing I am missing is the Daily Attack (which I swapped out with the level-up, but I assume, that the new one is likewise spent for the day and have therefore marked it as used in my sheet ). I don't think I have taken a single point of damage, yet, today. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 18, 2011)

Well that's like a red flag to a DM! 

And also testament to our wonderful defenders!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> A simple [[name of new wiki page here]] on a page you're editing will give you a link to a new page of that name.  You've also created a couple (like the dead book) but haven't linked to them!
> 
> Skype?




Yeah, tried that- about a dozen times- didn't work.

I'm stuck in an open evening this evening, and then gaming as soon as I get home, the likelihood is I'll not get to my machine proper until tomorrow evening.

I think you've got my skype name if not tell me and I'll message it over to you, give me a ring tomorrow or the weekend if you see me on-line.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> There's a rule for when you level up?  I never really applied for us I guess, cause it was always just start of next session.
> 
> Regarding sleep: what are our options?
> 
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> THIS is my worry.  Any rest we take means we seriously lose the element of surprise.  But our defenders are all kinds of beat up.  Do we completely clear this level (and possibly the room above Deadeye's lair: the spiral staircase) and then set up some kind of watch/guard on the room leading down so we can take out anyone that ventures up?  Viator only needs 4 hours anyway in which he is fully aware of his surroundings, so i could actual be on full watch whilst others get their 6 hours sleep in rota.
> 
> Just my 2p






Goken100 said:


> Sounds like a vote for tacks A and B (see my post above).  Clearing out this level and setting up defenses for the level below as we sleep.  Sounds good to me.  Anyone else have any input?






tiornys said:


> I'm willing to give that a try.  We certainly have some resources to spend.
> 
> Minor correction, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]: I should only have one of the healing potions; the other I gave to Kali.
> 
> ...






Thanee said:


> Well, Kyalia is still rather fresh... only thing I am missing is the Daily Attack (which I swapped out with the level-up, but I assume, that the new one is likewise spent for the day and have therefore marked it as used in my sheet ). I don't think I have taken a single point of damage, yet, today.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Well that's like a red flag to a DM!
> 
> And also testament to our wonderful defenders!




This may help you to make your decision- there's one encounter left on this level... that's it, and that encounter will reveal to you almsot all of the map (there's a little more you've not visited but its empty save some treasure). Why am I telling you this- simple, the Gnomes Doofus and Freggo know it so one of you got around to asking them... that's all.

Where you sleep from there is up to you but, as I've said above, there's one exit/entrance to level 2.

Just to note I'm at work till 9-9.30 this evening and then gaming so... I doubt I'll be able to do any more updates IC till Friday evening. Ideally you'll have decided by then the following things-

1) Fight on or not?
2) Where to rest up?

Cheers PDR

PS Given the fourth Potion of Healing to Freggo, I know it's no use right now but... he gets hit a lot at times- which again is testament to the sterling work he does. Healing Potions with- Ah-shahran, Kyalia, Kali & Freggo.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> This may help you to make your decision- there's one encounter left on this level... that's it, and that encounter will reveal to you almsot all of the map (there's a little more you've not visited but its empty save some treasure). Why am I telling you this- simple, the Gnomes Doofus and Freggo know it so one of you got around to asking them... that's all.
> 
> Where you sleep from there is up to you but, as I've said above, there's one exit/entrance to level 2.
> 
> ...




Great, let's go find that last fight.  I'll add the (currently not useful but very useful in the future) healing potion to Freggo's sheet.  Then we can sleep near that entrance to the lower levels and pounce on whatever shows its face.

So um... I looked up the leveling rules in the PHP.  There are none.  It just says when you have enough, you go up a level.  So that means we're level 2 now right?  That does give Freggo a few more HP at least.  

Might I suggest that Freggo gets the temp HP to start the next battle?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Might I suggest that Freggo gets the temp HP to start the next battle?




Seconded! 

And yeah, if the gnomes can tell us that, then I'm all for pressing on. Let's round this part up and then proceed to some chokepoint to the next part (the stairway?) and take up camp there with proper guards (at least two should be awake at any time).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Great, let's go find that last fight.  I'll add the (currently not useful but very useful in the future) healing potion to Freggo's sheet.  Then we can sleep near that entrance to the lower levels and pounce on whatever shows its face.
> 
> So um... I looked up the leveling rules in the PHP.  There are none.  It just says when you have enough, you go up a level.  So that means we're level 2 now right?  That does give Freggo a few more HP at least.
> 
> Might I suggest that Freggo gets the temp HP to start the next battle?




You need to take an Extended Rest to advance a Level... and then I thought- is that true, so I went looking, this from the DMG-

Some DMs let characters gain the benefits of a new level as soon as they have the required XP to reach that level, while others prefer to wait until the characters take an extended rest or even until the end of a session before letting characters level up. That decision is entirely up to you. If your players are particularly slow about advancing their characters and are taking a long time to pore over the options available to them, it might be best to wait until the end of a session. If leveling up would completely shatter the pace of the session, put it off until they take an extended rest at least.

And so I thought about it a while and... why not. You get HPs back (your new HP) but no Surges... nor can you use Daily Powers or items that have been expended today.

So, let's Level Up people- the action doesn't move on until I get notice of where to find everyone's 2nd Level stats et al, that includes for Kali please. If you've already sent me stats then remind me where it is for you new 2nd level PC... as I say we're not going on until I've made all the changes my side...


----------



## tiornys (Aug 19, 2011)

Freggo definitely gets the starting temp HP.  I'd been giving them to Velani because she was so much lower on surges--and that's no longer the case 

I'll update Ah-shahran; Kali was attached to my previous post in this thread.  Do you want me to post him in the Rogue's Gallery, or should we wait until hairychin can vet my choices and post for himself?

Also, how much do you care about having a record of our characters at each level?  I'm planning to edit my initial post in the RG with Ah-shahran at L2; I'll keep the L1 version (in a sblock) for now, but I suspect I will be running into post length limitations if I keep doing that.

Oh, and I'm all for throwing up a barricade to the second level and guarding it while we rest.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2011)

My original character sheet has been updated in the Rogue's Gallery thread (first post). I don't see a point in posting several different versions, so I just keep that one post up-to-date. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 19, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Freggo definitely gets the starting temp HP.  I'd been giving them to Velani because she was so much lower on surges--and that's no longer the case
> 
> I'll update Ah-shahran; Kali was attached to my previous post in this thread.  Do you want me to post him in the Rogue's Gallery, or should we wait until hairychin can vet my choices and post for himself?
> 
> ...






Thanee said:


> My original character sheet has been updated in the Rogue's Gallery thread (first post). I don't see a point in posting several different versions, so I just keep that one post up-to-date.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Temp HP- Freggo, got it.

Play the Hairychin by ear- message him with your update and then see what he says, which may be in a while. No need to update anything here.

I have all your characters built and saved in my CB (even you Kyalia), also see those tokens in Maptools, they're you guys- with all your attacks macroed, your surges, temp HP, and everything. They replicate all your skill checks and saving throws and everything else really. I need to keep these up to date so I can see what you are doing. I've done 3 out of the 6 of you, I'll finish the others off this evening and then post IC and move the game along.

Thanee/Kyalia- thanks, just needed to know where it was... no problems.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2011)

Makes sense. 

If that helps, I can also give you the list of changes I made... probably easier than to look for those yourself... 

- typical level 2 update (+1 to attacks/defenses/initiative/skills; +5 hp)
- new Utility Power (Begin the Hunt)
- new Feat (Distant Advantage)
- Ranger Fighting Style change (from Archer Fighting Style to Hunter Fighting Style)
- resulting Feat change (from Defensive Mobility to Quick Draw)
- At-Will change (from Nimble Strike to Fading Strike)
- Daily Attack change (from Hunt's End to Skirmishing Stance)
- Feat change (from Weapon Expertise to Bow Expertise)
- added Theme (Dune Trader ("reflavored"))
- new Encounter Power (Quick Formation)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's all the chars (except Kali) uploaded to iplay4e if anyone cares. [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I hope you don't mind but I made a dnd4e file for Kyalia with your info. If it's a problem, I'll take it down. Likewise if anyone else has a problem with their char being up, let me know and I'll take it down. 

Goonalan's Scales of War at iplay4e


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2011)

I stumbled upon this article about Neverwinter Themes (from the D&D Gameday Adventure).

The "free" theme power from the Dead Rat Deserter is actually kinda neat. 

Would you allow this to be used (just with a little change from "rat" to "cat" and - of course - completely different flavor once again )?

I actually planned on taking the Initiate of the Old Faith feat, eventually, for the Wildshape ability (because it's nice, even though it is pretty useless just like that). This one here actually has some features that make it useful (gain climb speed and +4 to Stealth; both of which are also quite fitting for a catform).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 19, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Here's all the chars (except Kali) uploaded to iplay4e if anyone cares. [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I hope you don't mind but I made a dnd4e file for Kyalia with your info. If it's a problem, I'll take it down. Likewise if anyone else has a problem with their char being up, let me know and I'll take it down.
> 
> Goonalan's Scales of War at iplay4e




You guys are just fantastic...

And back in-game, Sertanian is out of the cells and asking questions, as is the DM- go and take a look, we're back in-play folks.

Thanks for all the great work...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I stumbled upon this article about Neverwinter Themes (from the D&D Gameday Adventure).
> 
> The "free" theme power from the Dead Rat Deserter is actually kinda neat.
> 
> ...




I followed the link- there's a power card with the Rat power on it- is there any more to the Theme than that, if so where's the info? Sorry, I can't see it- or is that it... It's not in the CB.

I of course want to say yes, but is there more to it?

I've ordered the Neverwinter book, it should be with me next week.

Get back to me asap- and include details of changes to Kyalia and new powers please, thanks.

PDR


----------



## tiornys (Aug 19, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> I followed the link- there's a power card with the Rat power on it- is there any more to the Theme than that, if so where's the info? Sorry, I can't see it- or is that it... It's not in the CB.
> 
> I of course want to say yes, but is there more to it?
> 
> I've ordered the Neverwinter book, it should be with me next week.



The full theme is in the Neverwinter book.  In summary, you get the Body of the Rat power at L1, a +2 power bonus to Bluff and Stealth at L5, and Hybrid Bite (which lets you shift to a hybrid rat-humanoid and gain a mostly useless bite) at L10.  Like other themes, it also has utility powers that could be taken at 2, 6, and 10.  It has a racial prerequisite of Human, Half-Elf, or Halfling, although I see no mechanical reason for the restrictions (unlike, say, Iliyanbruen Guardian, which requires Eladrin because it assumes you have Fey Step).

In other news, I will be out of town from now until late tomorrow.  I'll try to squeeze in a post before my ride arrives, but then will be 30-36 hours with uncertain internet access.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> ...is there any more to the Theme than that, if so where's the info? Sorry, I can't see it- or is that it...




That's a preview from the D&D Gameday. 



> I've ordered the Neverwinter book, it should be with me next week.




Is it out already? Cool! Gonna have to order one for myself, too.


Those themes from Neverwinter look a bit different to the ones I have seen before (from Dark Sun). The ones from Dark Sun all have an Encounter Attack Power at 1st level and then a number of "swap powers" at later levels (up to 10), as well as some extra choices for Paragon Pathes.

These give very different stuff (one, the Harper Agent, even has a magic item for the 1st level "goodie").

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2011)

*Wildcat Stalker*

Class Prerequisites: None
Race Prerequisites: None

1st Level: Body of the Cat

*Body of the Cat*
*At-Will* (Special) ✦ *Polymorph, Primal*
*Minor Action* ─ *Personal*
*Effect:* You change from your humanoid form to the form of a Tiny cat, or vice versa. When you change from cat form to humanoid form, you can shift 1 square.
While in cat form, you cannot attack. You retain your normal statistics, but gain a climb speed equal to half your normal speed, and a +4 bonus to Stealth checks. Your equipment becomes part of your cat form, and you drop any other items you are holding. You continue to gain the benefits of the equipment you wear, except shields. While equipment is part of your cat form, it cannot be removed, and anything in a container that is part of your cat form is inaccessible.
*Special:* You can use this power only once per round.

5th Level: +2 power bonus to Athletics and Stealth checks.
10th Level: Hybrid Bite.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *Wildcat Stalker*
> 
> Class Prerequisites: None
> Race Prerequisites: None
> ...




Just to get things right- Formation Strike is gone and Body of the Cat is in...

If so, done- no problems.

Nice choice.

Cheers PDR

PS Neverwinter book arrived this morning...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep, that's right. I've done the appropriate changes in the RG. Thanks! 

Ordered the Neverwinter book, too, but it will be a couple days before it arrives. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2011)

Do we get a bonus to initiative? Just wondering how you got to +9 for Kyalia (her initiative is +7).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 20, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] I'm the one going through the wiki and making changes and links to everything.  Please tell me to stop if I'm messing with your brain.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Do we get a bonus to initiative? Just wondering how you got to +9 for Kyalia (her initiative is +7).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Ah-shahran's Combat Leader- you and all allies within 10 squares gain +2 to their Initiative... been using it since about the 2nd combat when Tiornys pointed it out to me.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] I'm the one going through the wiki and making changes and links to everything.  Please tell me to stop if I'm messing with your brain.




To answer your questions- I know... and No- you're not mesing with my brain, you're doing a wonderful job, keep it up.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Ah-shahran's Combat Leader- you and all allies within 10 squares gain +2 to their Initiative... been using it since about the 2nd combat when Tiornys pointed it out to me.




Ah, yes, now that you say so, I recall having read something along those lines... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Ah, yes, now that you say so, I recall having read something along those lines...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



I'd bring the bonus up more often, but the person rolling initiative is aware and has been applying it, so saying something seemed unnecessary   But yeah, the bonus to initiative is approximately 30% of my mechanical reason for hybriding to Warlord.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 21, 2011)

Can some one take over Velani please...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## tiornys (Aug 21, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Can some one take over Velani please...
> 
> Cheers Goonalan



Hmmm, I missed that the spider was up near the ceiling.  How high is that?  If it's more than 10 feet, Kali will have switched to his bow.

I could bot Velani, but I'd rather let someone else do it since I'm already running Kali.

Negative on Gorm and Viator switching--ANY movement requires stealth checks.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 21, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Hmmm, I missed that the spider was up near the ceiling.  How high is that?  If it's more than 10 feet, Kali will have switched to his bow.
> 
> I could bot Velani, but I'd rather let someone else do it since I'm already running Kali.
> 
> ...




The thing is a bulky medium sized creature, you can reach him where he is- if he gets on the ceiling then he will be out of reach, at present he's on an angle half on the ceiling, half on the wall- which is still doable.

Remember though the surprise round is one action.

And yes, you've got Kali at the moment, so I too would rather someone else jumped in- and soonish. A weekend almost without play, if no one goes by midnight then I'll move Velani.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Aug 21, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The thing is a bulky medium sized creature, you can reach him where he is- if he gets on the ceiling then he will be out of reach, at present he's on an angle half on the ceiling, half on the wall- which is still doable.
> 
> Remember though the surprise round is one action.
> 
> ...



Right, surprise round is go, and Velani is up!  Someone should move her into the chamber.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 21, 2011)

Just a notice to say that the Obsidian Portal page is beginning to really take shape, thanks mostly to Raven.

Is there a place we can post links to this magnificent (WIP) resource so people may read the tales of... hang on, you don't have a party name.

FREE ACTION POINT FOR BEST SUGGESTION FOR A PARTY NAME- MAX OF THREE SUGGESTIONS EACH TO BE DEPOSITED IN THIS FORUM- BALLOT TO FOLLOW.

Anyway, how do we advertise (show off) our Obsidian Portal page (wiki-thing)?

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess I'll volunteer to move Velani.

RE: Group name: Seems like a discussion we should have after the adventure.  Something like, "wow we saved the day, and we're all great friends now!  But lo, we have discovered hints of other great evils.  Shall we take up arms against them, and carry forth our banner in glorious battle?  And our banner shall be... err... something...".

Freggo, in such a conversation, would probably propose a name that represents a defining experience for the group.  Maybe... something that references the memory of Spizz?  Spizz's Army?  The Blades of Spizz?  Friends of Spizz?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 21, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> I guess I'll volunteer to move Velani.
> 
> RE: Group name: Seems like a discussion we should have after the adventure.  Something like, "wow we saved the day, and we're all great friends now!  But lo, we have discovered hints of other great evils.  Shall we take up arms against them, and carry forth our banner in glorious battle?  And our banner shall be... err... something...".
> 
> Freggo, in such a conversation, would probably propose a name that represents a defining experience for the group.  Maybe... something that references the memory of Spizz?  Spizz's Army?  The Blades of Spizz?  Friends of Spizz?




An excellent suggestion, closing date for the comp is end of Rescue at Rivenroar... until then spitball. However, consider this... what happens if the adventure doesn't end that way- why you ask, simple, that would be too predictable.

Ready, Freggo, Go...

Just a suggestion you understand.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> An excellent suggestion, closing date for the comp is end of Rescue at Rivenroar... until then spitball. However, consider this... what happens if the adventure doesn't end that way- why you ask, simple, that would be too predictable.
> 
> Ready, Freggo, Go...
> 
> ...



Hehe, yeah that example was a bit tongue-in-cheek.  The point being that we, as a group, don't have an identity beyond our current short-term goals.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm finally back. Obviously wasn't able to post while I was at the conference...VERY long days and what free time there was at night was squeezed in at the hotel bar. My personal laptop never once even came out of the bag!

I see we've got the old man back. And looks like we leveled up without resting... interesting! Nice call keeping Freggo to the rear... and I concur with Velani's move.

Look forward to getting back into the swing!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

I run another PbP game here on ENWorld, we're in a slow down at the moment- Hairychin plays in the game, as does Larry- another of the players has just left, while yet another is on vacation.

That said we're going to be back on track very soon, we're playing through a Goodman Games Module- a killer, incredibly difficult, Forges of the Mountain King.

The players are all Dwarves-
Cinara (Larry) Warpriest
Kazz Paladin
Krogan Barbarian
Grim (Strange?) 
Kathra Mage

& Mardred Essentials Rogue

I'm looking to recruit someone to play Mardred- 1st level Rogue, the PCs are on 700+ XP, at Level 2 I will allow a complete rebuild.

The Dwarfs are all representatives of the lower classes of Dwarven society- Bottom Workers, sewage men, hairdressers et al. They have discovered the lair of the Tannheim- a mythical lost clan of isolationist Dwarves.

So far we have had two deaths- Grim (see above) is in fact the returned version of Thorgrim (Ranger), while Leonard D'Apricot (Hairy) met his end via a Crit from an Ogre.

The fights are terrible, and tough- the PCs have just finished their 5th fight...  

Anyway- anyone interested, I need one of you guys to whip these players in to shape, you're the pro's.

Here's the link to the IC-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/305740-forges-mountain-king-chapter-1-bottoms-up-60.html

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Aug 22, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION], Ah-shahran is in G11 (and Gorm in G12).  I'm deliberately covering the entrance to the tunnel, since Velani and Kali are already out, and I have plenty of surges.  I recommend H12, since Viator moved up to H11.

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], I'm potentially interested.  I might also be stretching myself too thin, as I have three other active games and two that are trying to get off the ground.  If someone else is interested, I'll gladly give way.

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION], Ah-shahran is in G11 (and Gorm in G12).  I'm deliberately covering the entrance to the tunnel, since Velani and Kali are already out, and I have plenty of surges.  I recommend H12, since Viator moved up to H11.




Right you are, sorry about that.  I've corrected it.

EDIT: Upon reflection, I'm not sure Ah-shahran can reach that spot.  It looks to me like I:12 may be difficult terrain.  I'll update Freggo's movement to indicate either scenario.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 22, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Right you are, sorry about that.  I've corrected it.
> 
> EDIT: Upon reflection, I'm not sure Ah-shahran can reach that spot.  It looks to me like I:12 may be difficult terrain.  I'll update Freggo's movement to indicate either scenario.



If I:11 or I:12 is open, Ah-shahran can get there (to G11).  We haven't actually seen either square on a map, I don't think.

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> If I:11 or I:12 is open, Ah-shahran can get there (to G11).  We haven't actually seen either square on a map, I don't think.
> 
> t~




If you look at the latest map, you can see the triangle for difficult terrain on H:11 and I:11.  And my efforts with Velani revealed that H:12 is difficult terrain.  That and the pattern of the webs leads me to believe that I:12 is most likely difficult terrain as well, but we'll have to see what the DM says.

Hmm, I wonder if there's some solution for denoting difficult terrain with squares that are currently occupied.  It's a bit troublesome.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Surprise round and readied actions?*

I think everything that is happening is fine, I just want to make sure I understand.

It seems that two of the spidermen had readied actions to attack anyone that came in, and knew we were coming.  Did they know exactly where we were, or just hear enough to guess that a threat was imminent?  

If they know exactly where we were, why was there a surprise round?  Shouldn't it have just been a regular round?  Or was it because WE didn't know where the second (and third) fellows were?

If they did NOT know exactly where we were or when we were attacking, should their attacks have gone off in the surprise round?  Or should those readied actions have happened in the first regular round?

EDIT: DM please also let us know if I:12 is difficult terrain.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> I think everything that is happening is fine, I just want to make sure I understand.
> 
> It seems that two of the spidermen had readied actions to attack anyone that came in, and knew we were coming.  Did they know exactly where we were, or just hear enough to guess that a threat was imminent?
> 
> ...




It's strange and good that you should ask this, I was going to ask other people after the fight what they would have done.

The situation is I already have an Init rolled for the Spider Humanoids- they became aware of your approach, and probably your number and (more-or-less) location when you moved in to the webbed area, yes a fault of the map - but this is a game, not the real thing- they're spiders, you're flies- that's how it works.

Their actions were Readied only to go off when someone moved in to the chamber proper- in to combat effectively when Kali charged in (I didn't want to interrupt the charge- he did such a lot of damage).

I did give you CA to make you think it was a surprise round- note both of Kyalia's attack should have missed, but - what's 3HP amongst friends.

So, out of game mechanics, they knew you were there- they have a set defence, they waited for one of you to get close- away from his friends, they attacked.

Kali moving in to attack triggered the readies- the readied actions went off. That seems reasonable, remember some of this me wanting to make you think one thing while another thing is true.

Also consider this, what if there was another monster in this chamber that wasn't aware that you were there- do you get a surprise round then, even if you can't see the other monster?

Obviously it works the other way round too- the second to last combat you argued that Freggo should have a surprise attack...

Hope this is okay, my interpretation of the rules- seems to work fine.

I'll say it again- I sometimes want you (the players) to think one thing is true (you have a surprise round- the creature's have not spotted you or are not reacting to you), while the truth is something different.

I12 normal terrain.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> It's strange and good that you should ask this, I was going to ask other people after the fight what they would have done.
> 
> The situation is I already have an Init rolled for the Spider Humanoids- they became aware of your approach, and probably your number and (more-or-less) location when you moved in to the webbed area, yes a fault of the map - but this is a game, not the real thing- they're spiders, you're flies- that's how it works.
> 
> ...



Makes sense to me!  Thanks for the explanation.  

It does get me thinking though... why ISN'T there always a surprise round?  Who's to say there isn't someone in the next room who had no idea that combat was imminent, and is completely flat-footed?  Seems like a flaw in the surprise mechanics... but a minor one, so whatevs.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Makes sense to me!  Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> It does get me thinking though... why ISN'T there always a surprise round?  Who's to say there isn't someone in the next room who had no idea that combat was imminent, and is completely flat-footed?  Seems like a flaw in the surprise mechanics... but a minor one, so whatevs.




Because surprise is conditional-

If inhabitant of room doesn't notice your appraoch, and you don't notice it in room- no surprise.

If inhabitant in room unaware still, and you spot it= surprise.

If inhabitant in room aware, and you not= surprise.

It's only when it knows someone's coming and you can see it that it get awkward, and I think better a surprise- one action only, than a full round. Simply because in a full round 1 player can do an awful lot of damage, and is less immersive- if everyone has surprise then they get to take one swift action- and then the fight starts proper.

Sometimes it works- like in this case, other times it just plays like a stunted round, but there's a reason for doing it this way- it's like you have a second to react, rather than on a normal turn where you have six seconds and therefore a modicum of thinking time.

Cheers PDR

Thanks, sorted it all out in my own head now.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

*If a tree falls in the forest does it get a surprise round?*

I just mean that, shouldn't each side proceed on the assumption that they MIGHT be surprising someone on the other side?  Furthermore, under that assumption, even if all of the targets that YOU know about are NOT surprised, there might be targets you DON'T know about that ARE surprised.  This is because you get to act in the surprise round if you are aware of at least 1 enemy.  So by that logic there should always be a surprise round, just in case.

I can think of a few alternate rules to address such logical loop-holes, but they are invariably clunkier than the simple rules of 4e.  I think sticking with 4e RAW is the way to go since it works out just fine 99% of the time.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> I did give you CA to make you think it was a surprise round- note both of Kyalia's attack should have missed, but - what's 3HP amongst friends.




Besides, even if they know we are there, successful Stealth with Cover still grants CA, and my Stealth roll was pretty good... so, I would say, CA was just fine. 

And yeah, with the lousy damage roll it really makes no big difference either way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a couple of problems with the idea of using surprise round mechanics when no one is surprised, but the first that comes to mind is this: it makes it very likely that winning initiative with a melee character is a liability rather than an asset.  Few combats start far enough apart that a melee character can't close the distance with a move-charge.  However, most combats are far enough apart that a melee character can't engage with a move alone.  So, if you use surprise round mechanics, the melee characters who go first can only move, and then the other side gets to charge them.

It also tilts the balance between melee and ranged-capable characters.  In general, it tilts combat balance toward standard monsters and away from PCs, elites, and solo monsters.  Standard monsters are least likely to care about their move and minor actions, and also are much more likely to have basic attacks that are extremely strong.  They also don't have action points.  PC's, elites, and solo monsters are all likely to have standard actions that are significantly better than their basic attacks (but which can't be used on a charge), more likely to care about their minor and move actions, and, of course, have action points to spend.

I'm more or less ok with using surprise round mechanics in this case (especially if some other creature is actually surprised right now), since to me, the surprise round mechanic is basically the answer to "can I ready an action out of combat?"  (i.e. "no, but you can get a surprise round, which is basically the same idea").  But I don't know that I like the idea of starting every combat with a surprise round, even if both sides are obviously aware of each other.

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I have a couple of problems with the idea of using surprise round mechanics when no one is surprised, but the first that comes to mind is this: it makes it very likely that winning initiative with a melee character is a liability rather than an asset.  Few combats start far enough apart that a melee character can't close the distance with a move-charge.  However, most combats are far enough apart that a melee character can't engage with a move alone.  So, if you use surprise round mechanics, the melee characters who go first can only move, and then the other side gets to charge them.
> 
> It also tilts the balance between melee and ranged-capable characters.  In general, it tilts combat balance toward standard monsters and away from PCs, elites, and solo monsters.  Standard monsters are least likely to care about their move and minor actions, and also are much more likely to have basic attacks that are extremely strong.  They also don't have action points.  PC's, elites, and solo monsters are all likely to have standard actions that are significantly better than their basic attacks (but which can't be used on a charge), more likely to care about their minor and move actions, and, of course, have action points to spend.
> 
> ...




Good points all.  I wasn't saying we should ACTUALLY have a surprise round every combat.  Just geeky bit of game rules pondering.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I have a couple of problems with the idea of using surprise round mechanics when no one is surprised, but the first that comes to mind is this: it makes it very likely that winning initiative with a melee character is a liability rather than an asset.  Few combats start far enough apart that a melee character can't close the distance with a move-charge.  However, most combats are far enough apart that a melee character can't engage with a move alone.  So, if you use surprise round mechanics, the melee characters who go first can only move, and then the other side gets to charge them.
> 
> It also tilts the balance between melee and ranged-capable characters.  In general, it tilts combat balance toward standard monsters and away from PCs, elites, and solo monsters.  Standard monsters are least likely to care about their move and minor actions, and also are much more likely to have basic attacks that are extremely strong.  They also don't have action points.  PC's, elites, and solo monsters are all likely to have standard actions that are significantly better than their basic attacks (but which can't be used on a charge), more likely to care about their minor and move actions, and, of course, have action points to spend.
> 
> ...




I'm not suggesting for a moment we start every combat with a surprise round- far from it, I will generally draw a line in the sand and state- you move to here, you spot X; X seems not to have spotted you... Movement to this point is safe, movement beyond requires a stealth check.

There are occassions, for instance in this encounter when I made it clear (or as clear as I'm going to make it) that the creature had in all likelihood spotted you... 

Quotes-

Velani hacks her way in to the chamber... the creature in the corner, she can just see it, doesn't stir- yet...

Kyalia unleashes two arrows into the mass of webs high in the corner... alas only one strikes its target, scoring no more than a glancing blow, the bulbous spider-thing stirs- but only for a second, and then resumes its lurking squat.

and prior to that-

Kali and then Kyalia creep a little forward- the spider-like creature remains attached to the wall in the thick of the webs, in the north-west corner, Kyalia notes its location.

There's a clicking noise within the chamber... then silence, eerie...

I'm trying to describe what's happening of course... but I'm also trying to give clues, things are not as they seem- the creature is making a decision not to attack- it sees you, takes an arrow shot, and still waits...

I agree with all that you have said, although-

So, if you use surprise round mechanics, the melee characters who go first can only move, and then the other side gets to charge them.

Seems to make my job more difficult- this has perhaps been the only 'ambush' style predators you have encountered, that's the thing they do- I should play them that way. If the melee character gets a high init and decides to get half way to their target then... that's there look-out. I don't mean this in a nasty way but- so be it. That's how an ambush works, their are of course alternatives for you guys.

Back up... and fetch out missile weapons.

Don't back up and fetch out missile weapons anyway (or have the Mage fire Magic Missile after Magic Missile at the thing until it either goes away or comes to you), and don't start the Init clock running until you're ready- everyone gets to throw or fire- draw weapon/implement and go bonkers next round, and the bad guys don't even get their action triggered- unless they can charge or...

The point being the mechanics of the game are not unknowable (to all), we've got to fathom out a way of interpreting them that works situation by situation- they're knowable but elastic afterall.

Just out of interest how would you have played this one... with what you know so far, how would you make the PCs think we've got the drop but... that's not the case. How do you use Ambush style creatures- particularly if some or all of them start unseen?

Do you just roll init and see how it falls- no surprise, genuinely interested and want to learn.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Aug 23, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> I'm not suggesting for a moment we start every combat with a surprise round- far from it, I will generally draw a line in the sand and state- you move to here, you spot X; X seems not to have spotted you... Movement to this point is safe, movement beyond requires a stealth check.



Good deal, although I wasn't precisely against the idea.  More like I was analyzing the consequences of such a house-rule and thinking "out loud", listing things off as I came up with them.  



> Just out of interest how would you have played this one... with what you know so far, how would you make the PCs think we've got the drop but... that's not the case. How do you use Ambush style creatures- particularly if some or all of them start unseen?
> 
> Do you just roll init and see how it falls- no surprise, genuinely interested and want to learn.
> 
> Cheers PDR



I don't have a ready answer to this, which is part of why I said I was ok with surprise round mechanics here.  By "ambush style", I'm not sure if you mean any creatures that are trying to get the drop on us, or if you mean a specific tactic of exposing one creature to draw out attackers while others lie hidden and wait for an opportune moment to come in.  

For the former, I think straight mechanics work fine:  the monsters start stealthed.  One of four scenarios occurs.  If the PC's detect the monsters without being detected or the monsters detect the PC's without being detected, then that side has an opportunity to move into place/wait for the other side to move into place, then launch an attack with full surprise.  The longer they wait, the more chance there is for the other side to detect, in which case we wind up one of the other two scenarios.

If some of the PC's and monsters detect each other, but not all, then we have an immediate surprise round, where only those who detected the other side act, and then we go into normal initiative.  If everyone becomes aware of each other at once (an unlikely initial condition in a setup where the monsters start stealthed, but possible if for example the PCs detect first, try to move to better positions, and fail their group stealth), we have normal combat with no surprise, even in cases where one side had a chance at a surprise round.

For the latter--I don't know the best way to handle that, especially if you're trying to fool the players and not just the characters.  What I probably would have done is used scenario three when Kali spotted the creature in the corner--Kali is aware of the enemy, the enemy is aware of the party, the enemy and Kali get surprise round actions.  In doing so, of course, I would have made it explicit that the enemy knew of the party rather than dropping hints, so I'd have lost some potential for tension.

But yeah, there are scenarios that are hard to handle well, and this is one of them.  As I said, your way of handling this was reasonable, and arguably better than what I would have done.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Good deal, although I wasn't precisely against the idea.  More like I was analyzing the consequences of such a house-rule and thinking "out loud", listing things off as I came up with them.
> 
> I don't have a ready answer to this, which is part of why I said I was ok with surprise round mechanics here.  By "ambush style", I'm not sure if you mean any creatures that are trying to get the drop on us, or if you mean a specific tactic of exposing one creature to draw out attackers while others lie hidden and wait for an opportune moment to come in.
> 
> ...




I considered this-

What I probably would have done is used scenario three when Kali spotted the creature in the corner--Kali is aware of the enemy, the enemy is aware of the party, the enemy and Kali get surprise round actions.

The problem with that of course is... well you've not seen the whole set up yet, but without ruining the surprise there's another creature to act after Viator, and that creature is the controller (in all ways) of the other two. 

My problem really is if you can't ready an action outside of Init then the surprise round has to be the way to go- otherwise how do you simulate an enemy that lures creatures in, or ambushes. The problem is compounded by the fact that creature is really waiting for an event to occur (for the PCs to get close). To all intents and purposes it is a readied action...

Oddness.

As stated previously I'll mostly use the this line is good, this line requires stealth- or similar.

Thanks for going through this with me, I'm out for consensus- if you have a better idea then I would have changed to fit your suggestion. I usually try to evolve an understanding of each edition of D&D.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2011)

I think, I would handle it like this...

1) Both parties are aware of each other:

Roll Initiative, no Surprise.


2) One party is aware of the other only:

No Initiative, aware party can begin combat with a surprise round at any time, at that point Initiative is rolled.


But if in scenario 2) the party gets spotted before they launch their surprise attack, it becomes scenario 1) essentially, and the surprise is ruined. They have waited too long.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 23, 2011)

[MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION]: moving up on your turn is fine, but you cited "all I can do is get LOS" as your reasoning.  So, I'll point out that you actually have line of sight to SH#2, although it has superior cover from you.  Draw your sight-line from the I/J:11/12 corner of your space through the G/H:10/11 corner of the wall, and you'll see that the sightline passes through SH#2's E/F:9/10 corner.  That corner you can't see, since it's blocked by the wall, but you CAN see the D/E:9/10 corner.  So if you wanted to attack rather than moving up, you can easily center a burst at E:10, and suffer no penalties at all to the attack.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> @RavenBlackthorne : moving up on your turn is fine, but you cited "all I can do is get LOS" as your reasoning. So, I'll point out that you actually have line of sight to SH#2, although it has superior cover from you. Draw your sight-line from the I/J:11/12 corner of your space through the G/H:10/11 corner of the wall, and you'll see that the sightline passes through SH#2's E/F:9/10 corner. That corner you can't see, since it's blocked by the wall, but you CAN see the D/E:9/10 corner. So if you wanted to attack rather than moving up, you can easily center a burst at E:10, and suffer no penalties at all to the attack.
> 
> t~




Done! And gave me an opening for some backstory! Fab, thanks.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a note to say that I am writing up the action on the Obsidian Portal site- this usually takes me a few drafts, not that I'm aiming for perfect you understand. Besides I'm not a great prose writer, anyway... when I hit respectable I'll post a section here, just to make sure that everyone is okay- or else I've made glaring errors, or something. 

If you get five minutes then take a look, if there are errors tell me and I'll fix, anything else you want to say then again- message me, good, or bad.

Here's the Gasper No section (the Prologue), although you've probably read this previously-

Fallcrest, the Nentir Inn, late Fritag night.

Gasper No couldn’t stop grinning, here he was in the Nentir Inn, a place he could previously never afford to eat in, the best Inn in Fallcrest in fact. He’d just finished his meal – baked Stirge in a rosemary crust with winter vegetables, followed by a flambéed mini-Gelatinous Cube with a caramel sauce, accompanied by half-a-bottle of a most agreeable Elven Chimblee.

Gasper wiped his mouth with his napkin and opened his purse, for the first time in the evening his smile faltered, nervously he flopped out two dozen gold coins, enough for the meal, the wine and a hefty tip – why not he figured, plenty more where that came from.

However, here was the test – Gasper let the coins sit on the counter, Ayella the barmaid wandered over, picked up the coin – as if there was nothing wrong, and then with a smile wished him good night.

Gasper sat for a moment, still watching- waiting, as Ayella made her way back to the till and placed his money within… nothing.

Ayella went back about her business, leaving Gasper smiling again.

Less than two hours ago the coins that he had paid with had been copper – he’d done it, he had truly done it – he was certain.

Gasper No had discovered the Philosopher’s Stone, he’d discovered the way to transform base metals in to gold, no magic just alchemy, he had spent 42 years searching for the secret, more than once he had come close to madness, the pursuit had left him almost penniless, at times homeless, and for several decades now friendless.

Gasper got up from his stool, waved a last goodbye and moved over to the door, knowing that he was about to return home to start the job of making himself rich. He had only one gold coin left in his pocket but that didn’t matter, he would have to get some change – 100 copper coins, which he would turn this very evening in to 100 gold, and from there…

Gasper did a little dance on the way to the door, spiralled on the spot – nobody was watching, why not.

He pulled open the door of the Nentir Inn, looking back to offer a last ’G’night’ to the staff and the other patrons – he turned back and…

Standing in the doorway was the biggest Hobgoblin he had ever seen, strange he thought, and then was swiftly decapitated.

And thus the secret of the Philosopher’s Stone remained a secret for a little while longer.

The evening however would nevertheless come to be remembered, not for Gasper No and his 42 years of work, but for the Goblin attack on Fallcrest, and the heroes that took up arms and implements to defend the city from the terrible foe.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

Encounter #1 opening- this is the bit I really want you to take a look at and check over-

The Nentir Inn, Fallcrest.

The PCs don’t know each other as of yet… that’s about to change, it’s just another quiet night in the Nentir Inn, that is until a gang of Hobgoblins and Goblins smash their way in to the bar room. The creatures come from every direction – even the kitchen, worse still the Goblins are wielding bitumen torches…

Encounter #1 – 780 XP – Level 2 Encounter.
 10 Hobgoblin Grunts (Level 3 Minions)
 3 Goblin Blackblades (Level 1 Lurker)
 Skill Challenge: Putting out the Fire (Level 1 Complexity 1)

PCs
 Ah-shahran, Male Deva, Hybrid Shaman-Warlord, Level 1
 Freggo, Male Human, Swordmage, Level 1
 Kalimaru, Male Razorclaw Shifter, Ranger (Scout), Level 1
 Kyalia, Female Elf, Ranger, Level 1
 Magnus, Male Dwarf, Fighter, Level 1
 Viator, Male Eladrin, Psion, Level 1

The Goblin’s scream and rant, ‘for the Red Hand’, one cries, another – ‘Sinruth!’, repeatedly – like a chant. The foul creatures even wear smart red patches on their poorly-maintained armour – the insignia of the ‘Red Hand’1. The initial attack sees seven Hobgoblin Grunts armed with longsords – already drawn, and two Goblin Blackblades, wielding shortswords and the aforementioned bitumen torches, the host stream in to the bar – out for blood.

The effect is instantaneous, patrons scream, shout, run and duck for cover; one of the Inn’s bouncers dives in to a large plant pot and attempts to dig to freedom.

A pair of Goblins, each leading a seperate force, throw their fiery torches in to the mix – Viator narrowly avoids being set ablaze – however the burning torch still rests at his feet, licking at his cloak – the danger is not over. Worse still the second torch lands behind the bar, the work top there is soon burning gloriously- above is the open liquor cabinet.

Magnus, a Dwarven Fighter – consoling himself with a pint of ‘Brown Nadder’, sees his beer spilt, he grimaces – wars have started for less. He leaps off his stool and on to the bar, grabs out his Warhammer and Charges at the Goblin that has just spilt his pint – and thrown a torch in to the liquor cabinet, but that’s of secondary concern. He screams, “Let’s see how well ya laugh with a broken face”, and connects with his warhammer – a swat rather than a hit however, the Goblin Blackblade looks, if anything, mildly peeved.

Freggo, a young Human Swordmage – fresh-faced and out for adventure – having spent his youth reading tales of daring – do, leaps to his feet, he knows exactly what daring to do. He dances towards the fight, declaring as he goes – “Stand back everyone! Freggo the Hero, Last of the Red-Hot Swammis, is here!” The Hobgoblin Grunt before him is somewhat bemused by the young man’s constant feints and practice slashes – it’s like Freggo has only recently been introduced to his longsword, all very pretty but to no effect, and just as the Grunt finishes this thought he feels… light-headed, the Hobgoblin sinks to the floor- dead. Freggo’s Luring Strike does for him, “magic do as you will…” Freggo mumbles and points at his next victim, another Hobgoblin Grunt – now subject to his Aegis of Ensnarement.

Alas this maneuver doesn’t turn out too well – two Hobgoblin Grunts decide that the Swordmage is some great hero, they gang up on poor Freggo – both slash and cut – neither wounds are deep but the cumulative effect is not good – Freggo gulps and wonders, not for the last time, is he perhaps out of his depth. Meanwhile an innocent punter, a fat merchant – who bobs up from behind the bar, is swiftly decpaitated by another of the Hobgoblin Grunts, “Sinruth!” the beast screams.

Two more of the steadfast Hobgoblins burst in to the bar room – stop, momentarily, and look around for a suitable target, their eyes alight on a pale-faced, nervous looking Eladrin at the bar. They Charge and slice at Viator – their longswords leaving red tracery in their wake – the Eladrin bleeds, and stutters, Viator like Freggo, is wounded but not quite bloodied.

Viator blinks rapidly – seemingly staring down at his feet, the flaming torch shifts and wobbles – then skitters forward, unaided – untouched, seemingly of its own volition. I skitters over to lie at the feet of one of Viator’s Hobgoblin attackers, as if manipulated by some Far Hand. The Eladrin Psion looks up, grins awkwardly at the Grunts, and then disappears – Fey Steps away to a much safer corner of the bar. Seconds later a dull haze forms over a cluster of the Hobgoblins, including his assailants, the haze as suddenly dissipates – two of the Grunts clutch their heads, mumble and stagger, minds burnt out they slump to the floor and like flopping fish squirm and soon expire.

Ah-shahran, a worldly-wise looking Deva, with a tired face and sad eyes stands – seemingly angered by the interruption, he holds a chess piece in each hand. The Deva tosses the two black bishops in to the fray, midair the chess pieces transform in to Twin black Panthers – the first paws, cuts and bites at a Goblin Blackblade who is left scratched and bleeding. The second feline pounces and crashes in to a Hobgoblin brute – it doesn’t let up – cuts, bites and rakes at the Hobgoblin’s face, the creature is left shredded – and dead. The Twin Panthers fade out of existence. Moments later Ah-shahran’s Spirit Companion, Gorm – a slightly dopey, but fierce, hound appears standing next to Freggo, who suddenly feels energised – and a little more confident of his own abilities.

From further in to the bar a hulking man, actually Kalimaru the Razorclaw Shifter can easily pass for a Human, leaps to his feet – scattering tables and drawing a battleaxe and a hand axe in the process. He glares at a wounded Goblin perched on the bar, marking it for death with his Assassin’s Shroud, then hurtles towards the fracas, leaping a low hand rail to get at his enemy. This does not go well (‘1’), Kali catches his foot on the rail and is sent sprawling – its all he can do to prevent himself being left in a heap on the floor. “Chipsticks!” The big man curses, and looks around to make sure no-one has seen his embarrassing moment.

Further in to the bar still, Kyalia, a beautiful Elven woman finishes the last of her wine, puts the glass down tidily – fusses a moment and then leaps on to the table, which bucks and spills the aforementioned wine glass, but is quickly and easily tamed. Her bow is instantly in her hands. She sights, and settles her Hunter’s Quarry on one of the wounded Goblin Blackblades. She fires, then again – her Twin Strike finds the target, the dumb Goblinoid is left gasping and cursing – sicking up blood, and desperately trying to reach and remove the two arrows embedded deep in its back.

And still, inbetween the islands of action, a tide of bar patrons run screaming, or else hide, or curse the day they were born. Suddenly the liquor cabinet behind the bar explodes – the fire balloons and spreads. Bottles of spirits shatter and explode, gouts of flame errupt, while splinters of glass fill the air, another of the bar staff goes down, peppered by a million tiny daggers.

Meanwhile the flaming torch, thrown earlier at Viator, and then shifted away, flares and begins to burn the underside of a table, the smoke coils…

The bar is hotting up.

End of Round 1

Two PCs wounded – Viator (26/16+4 HP) and Freggo (27/17 HP).
Four Hobgoblins killed.
Two Goblins wounded – one bloodied (25/21 & 25/9 HP).
Lots of Fire…

1 The emblem of the Red Hand is a, well… a red hand – go figure, the red of course is blood, although… it could be ketchup.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Praise and a fiery question*

Wow, that's greatness!  Makes me nostalgic for those first fights, good times those!  In any case, I heartily approve of the write-up!  I might express concern at the level of detail... how ever will you make it through if each round is a page?  Of course, if you're up for it, all the better!  If it proves too daunting, I imagine the same treatment could be given the fight as a whole, with maybe a few exciting highlights.  Or maybe just one sample round and the rest summed up?

Regarding the current fight: Freggo is thinking of using his Green Flame Blade attack on the webbing to get rid of some of the difficult terrain.  The power allows Freggo to attack a melee opponent, and does damage to ENEMIES that are adjacent to that opponent on a hit.  So that implies that Freggo to direct the secondary flames to that they don't go into squares with friends.  Thus I'm thinking that Freggo could attack a webby square and consider all adjoining webby squares to be enemies.  He would not be able to clear webs in occupied squares without singing his friends of course, but it make make movement easier.

So does that sound feasible?  Maybe if Freggo's attacks beats an AC of 10ish (webs being a fair passive target) and he passes some kind of Arcana check to use his magic in a slightly unorthodox manner?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Wow, that's greatness!  Makes me nostalgic for those first fights, good times those!  In any case, I heartily approve of the write-up!  I might express concern at the level of detail... how ever will you make it through if each round is a page?  Of course, if you're up for it, all the better!  If it proves too daunting, I imagine the same treatment could be given the fight as a whole, with maybe a few exciting highlights.  Or maybe just one sample round and the rest summed up?
> 
> Regarding the current fight: Freggo is thinking of using his Green Flame Blade attack on the webbing to get rid of some of the difficult terrain.  The power allows Freggo to attack a melee opponent, and does damage to ENEMIES that are adjacent to that opponent on a hit.  So that implies that Freggo to direct the secondary flames to that they don't go into squares with friends.  Thus I'm thinking that Freggo could attack a webby square and consider all adjoining webby squares to be enemies.  He would not be able to clear webs in occupied squares without singing his friends of course, but it make make movement easier.
> 
> So does that sound feasible?  Maybe if Freggo's attacks beats an AC of 10ish (webs being a fair passive target) and he passes some kind of Arcana check to use his magic in a slightly unorthodox manner?




I'll take the attack roll as a measure of the blades success- burning webs away in adjacent squares- note this will not effect Immobilised status- of you or any other PC. Although you could perhaps try for a stunt with an added Arcana check...

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Aug 24, 2011)

And we still don't get to find out whether the Fang Guards are AC 20 or AC 21.  But one of them is dead, so mission accomplished, this round!

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I think Kali is stealing Kyalia's luck so far this combat.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2011)

Heh. As long as it's on our side, I'm totally fine with that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Heh. As long as it's on our side, I'm totally fine with that.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I think my luck just ran out, so I managed to snare the lot of you in webs- big deal. Three attacks this round and no hits, all +9 as well... bugger, and with some nice effects. Have any of these creatures hit any of you yet (with damage), actually- nope.

Next round of the combat... from the write up, Goken I will endeavour to do one of these every two days, every day at the moment (no students yet) for as long as I can or until I get caught up.

Round #2

Barreling in to the Inn come another two Hobgoblin Grunts – likewise outfitted, including ‘Red Hand’ insignia, and likewise ready for action, they rush in to the fracas – longswords drawn, and growling.

The Goblin Blackblade on the bar facing Magnus – slices and cuts the Dwarf deeply – almost severing an artery, Magnus is wounded but not yet bloodied. The second Goblin Blackblade finds a convenient fire – draws out a bitumen torch, lights it and flings it at Viator, he’s a popular guy it seems. It lands well wide – and yet another table begins to smoulder, the Goblin retreats towards one of the back rooms of the Inn.

Magnus, the Dwarf, fights back, “Got some fight in ya, huh?” He grumbles as his warhmmer is flung out in violent arcs before him, again he manages only to scratch the already wounded Goblin Blackblade with his Reaping Strike. He glares hard at the confounded rapscallion, Marks the creature for death. Freggo, the young hero, meanwhile shapes and maneuvers – drifting unnoticed between two of his enemies. He whirls his blade around in an attack known as the Sword of Sigils, his longsword leaves a trail of destruction in its wake – both of the Grunts are slashed horribly and cut down – dead!

The young man cannot believe his eyes, Freggo stands amidst the carnage he has wrought, just for a second, panting hard and trying to reaffix the smile to his face… there’s a lot of blood – he looks up at the chaos around him. There will be a lot more blood before it’s over, he thinks and jumps back in to life – “Hallo Mr. Dwarf! You seem to know what you’re doing up here, but perhaps you won’t mind a little heroic assistance from the last Red-Hot Swammi!” He cries at Magnus, who looks suitably puzzled.

A Hobgoblin Grunt dashes towards Kali, cuts hard with its longsword but is easily deflected. Yet another Charges, leaping up on to the bar – with elan, straight at Magnus, who at the last moment pokes out his warhammer and deflects the beast’s attack. A third Grunt accompanies the wounded Goblin Blackblade into the back rooms of the Inn – guarding the rear.

Viator concentrates hard – arms out-stretched before him – hands up, palms flat-facing away, as if manhandling – no pushing, at an invisible object. Suddenly the Eladrin Psion lurches forward- on the bar the Hobgoblin Grunt facing off against Magnus is unexpectedly shoved sidewards – it falls. The Goblinoid lands expertly, looks around – confounded, then spies Viator, whose hands continue to signal and describe. The Grunt starts forward and then is abruptly, and violently, yanked back – the creature’s movement is accompanied by a terrible snapping sound. Neck-broken the Hobgoblin flops to the ground, dead before the wet slap of its body resounds. Viator wipes a trickle of blood from his nose, and looks for his next victim.

Kali trades blows with the Hobgoblin Grunt he is facing – dodging, ducking and diving – finally delivering a shattering battleaxe hit to the creature’s side, the Grunt folds – another down. Kali doesn’t bat an eye-lid.

Kyalia, the Elven Ranger, leaps from her table to a close-by chair – loading and loosing another arrow in the same motion, and with horrendous effect, the bloodied Goblin Blackblade retreating in to the back rooms is killed in an instant – Kyali’s arrow slamming in to the back of the creature’s head. The Elf, calmly, cooly reloads – all the while moving forward until she can see in to the back room, actually a storeroom – “There are more back here!” the Elf yells.

Gorm, Ah-shahran’s Spirit Companion turns to mist infusing the Swordmage with impetus, Freggo swipes with his longsword at the Goblin Blackblade on the bar – slices in to the creature’s leg, the bar is suddenly slick with blood. Gorm reappears next to Kyalia, the Elven Ranger grins, reaches down absentmindedly and pets the pooch, she too feels invigorated. Ah-shahran, a little way-away mumbles to himself as he attempts to control the combat.

The bar patrons, or rather the few that are left near the action, continue to run hither and thither in search of a safe place to hide, or else they stand statue and scream – the fires in the Inn meanwhile gather strength – a good third of the work-surfaces at the rear of the bar are hidden behind a furious wall of flame.

Ayella and Shadwick, bar staff at the Nentir, wave and shout furiously- “Save the Inn! Save the Inn!”, the pair gingerly approaching the blazing bar area – pleading with their eyes for help from the heroes.

End of Round 2

Three PCs wounded – Viator (26/15 HP), Freggo (27/17+4 HP) & Magnus (38/27 HP).
 Eight Hobgoblin Grunts killed.
 One Goblin Blackblade killed.
 One Goblin wounded – bloodied (25/5 HP).
 Lots of Fire…

Any comments appreciated.

Cheers PDR

PS Just to say gaming tomorrow night.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Now there's a spider next to me!*



Goonalan said:


> I'll take the attack roll as a measure of the blades success- burning webs away in adjacent squares- note this will not effect Immobilised status- of you or any other PC. Although you could perhaps try for a stunt with an added Arcana check...
> 
> Cheers PDR




Great!  So, assuming that Gorn accedes to Freggo's request, can I attack the vacated webby square (G:12) and do fiery splash damage to the spider (along with burning any adjacent unoccupied webby squares)?  I know I could attack the spider directly, but it would have cover against the attack and the webs burned wouldn't be as useful.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 24, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> I think my luck just ran out, so I managed to snare the lot of you in webs- big deal. Three attacks this round and no hits, all +9 as well... bugger, and with some nice effects. Have any of these creatures hit any of you yet (with damage), actually- nope.



Poor Velani!  So many interrupts on allies getting hit, no need to use them....  

[sblock=Gamer story mode]Speaking of which, I actually ran into something similar with a Battlemind I was playing in a playtest module.  I was set up to fire off Empathic Feedback (an immediate reaction to taking damage, would hit all enemies in a close burst 3 and, with my build, push 5 squares and knock them prone), catching 4-6 enemies, some flying, others being some nasty minions who had a burst 5 death attack.  I would have attacked all the enemies, brought down the fliers, and killed the minions while pushing them out of range of their death burst.  But for 2 rounds, I took no damage.  The only thing that hit me was the minion I had marked, and thanks to Battle Aspect giving me resist 5 all damage, it couldn't actually damage me with its normal attack (4 damage + ongoing 5 fire).  Consequently, I spent two rounds sitting amidst a bunch of monsters going "should I Lightning Rush?  Nah, THAT guy will probably attack me and hit".  Mind you, the fliers primary attack was against my terrible Reflex, and they only needed a 5 to hit me--yet I was missed 3 times by that attack during those two rounds.[/sblock]

Anyway, writeups are looking great so far!  And yes, one way or another, Gorm will be out of Freggo's way 

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Great!  So, assuming that Gorn accedes to Freggo's request, can I attack the vacated webby square (G:12) and do fiery splash damage to the spider (along with burning any adjacent unoccupied webby squares)?  I know I could attack the spider directly, but it would have cover against the attack and the webs burned wouldn't be as useful.




Can you attack what? The square- no! Not unless someone can convince me how that one works, and I'm pretty skeptical to begin with- and you have to hit for the fire effect to take place...

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, THAT set of die rolls was full of fail.  8d20, highest roll?  10.  Wheeee!

And of course I missed my 66% chance to convert my save, too.  Unfortunately, no Adept's Insight left to salvage either Freggo's save or mine, although Freggo might be able to Heroic Effort his, assuming I managed to grant it in the first place.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Well, THAT set of die rolls was full of fail.  8d20, highest roll?  10.  Wheeee!
> 
> And of course I missed my 66% chance to convert my save, too.  Unfortunately, no Adept's Insight left to salvage either Freggo's save or mine, although Freggo might be able to Heroic Effort his, assuming I managed to grant it in the first place.
> 
> t~




Nature check too low- generally I run on DC15 - convert up or down depending on the situation, particularly as it's a freebie and lots of PCs are going to have +10 or os on their favourite skills.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 25, 2011)

*A convincing argument (he says hopefully)*



Goonalan said:


> Can you attack what? The square- no! Not unless someone can convince me how that one works, and I'm pretty skeptical to begin with- and you have to hit for the fire effect to take place...
> 
> Cheers PDR




Well, yeah, of course an empty square!  

So the first issue is whether an attack power can be used in a not-strictly-attacky fashion.  The justification for such a thing is that the powers that all 4E characters have are just the exact way that they use their skills and abilities in combat, not the only ways.  I'm guessing that this is not an issue to a stunt-loving DM.

The issue is rather than Green Flame Blade in particular is not a close blast.  I'm sure you would have no issue with Burning Hands being used against empty squares, for example.  As you point out, with Green Flame Blade you have to hit for the secondary fire damage to be dealt to adjoining enemies.  That's why I proposed doing an Arcana stunt to make sure the magic activates even if what Freggo's aiming for is an inanimate object (a mass of spider webs in this case).  After all, Freggo has to practice the attack somehow right?  The first time he used the power can't be that first battle in the bar!

So that's why I proposed having to connect with the webs (hitting a target AC) and making an Arcana stunt in order to burn multiple squares of webs.  If you're saying that the webbing square is difficult to hit because there just aren't enough webs to present a solid target, then increase the AC!  Though I would point out that the AC of inanimate objects is normally very low indeed, since they don't tend to dodge or block.

As I stated previously, the power allows the user to burn adjoining enemies, not all creatures, implying conscious control.  So Freggo should  be able to send the flames at enemies and empty webbed squares alike... provided he succeeds in his stunt and connects with the first attack.

I like the idea that when characters are trying to do extra stuff in battle they need to spend some actions to do them.  So I would propose that Freggo spend his move action (probably converted to a minor) concentrating on the burny fun.  

How's that sound?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2011)

[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]: Then let's hope, the attack rolls will be a bit better this time (with AP and Elven Accuracy, I can make up to five). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm certainly hoping so!  I'd love to see my new utility put to good use 
Although I have to say, just at the moment the save granting utilities I passed up are looking rather attractive....

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 25, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Well, yeah, of course an empty square!
> 
> So the first issue is whether an attack power can be used in a not-strictly-attacky fashion.  The justification for such a thing is that the powers that all 4E characters have are just the exact way that they use their skills and abilities in combat, not the only ways.  I'm guessing that this is not an issue to a stunt-loving DM.
> 
> ...




Hmmm. A potential Minion killer without having to make a decent To Hit roll...  do it.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 25, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Hmmm. A potential Minion killer without having to make a decent To Hit roll...  do it.
> 
> Cheers PDR




Yay!  By the way, I found the table that has object ACs.  It's on page 65 of the DMG.  It's also in the Compendium under "Object Properties".

A possible addendum to this idea that might tone it down is varying degrees of success depending on how well Freggo does on the Arcana check.  Like maybe on a 15 he can attack an object with the spell but the splash damage still only affects enemies, etc.  Just a thought.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Although I have to say, just at the moment the save granting utilities I passed up are looking rather attractive...




Certainly. There are a lot of annoying conditions out there, especially, when they get delivered with huge area attacks... stunned, dazed, weakened, immobilized, restrained, etc.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 25, 2011)

_Excellent_ spot for Living Missile, [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION].  Too bad you missed, but prone in the defender's aura is exactly where we want E#3.  Slow's not much different from immobilize, there.

I'll have save granting at some point.  I just thought I'd try Adaptive Stratagem for now since I have 3 better than average targets for the power 

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Saving Throw Schmaving Throw*

I would never recommend any kind of option like something that only helps with saving throws.  It's just too niche.  So too anything that only helps with a Second Wind, an Action Point, and that kind of thing.

The only saving throw stuff that are any good are the options that include other things besides saving throws.  The Cleric's Sacred Flame is a good example: grants a saving throw OR temporary hit points.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2011)

I can agree with that, if it is a standard action to activate the power.
If it is less, such powers are quite valuable. An extra save can be extremely helpful at times.

I will definitely take a couple feats, that help with saving throws, too. Though, those tend to be of a personal nature only. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 25, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> I would never recommend any kind of option like something that only helps with saving throws.  It's just too niche.  So too anything that only helps with a Second Wind, an Action Point, and that kind of thing.
> 
> The only saving throw stuff that are any good are the options that include other things besides saving throws.  The Cleric's Sacred Flame is a good example: grants a saving throw OR temporary hit points.



I can't agree with this, sorry.  Having played a leader through epic tier and another leader through mid paragon, I can safely say that I'm not happy without a way to grant at least one saving throw on an encounter basis without wasting my standard action.  I'm willing to wait a few levels for it, but I want something available by mid-heroic.  Options are good if available, of course, but an encounter utility that does nothing but grant a save as a minor action is an encounter utility that I'd be willing to take on any leader.

In Ah-shahran's case, I'll be retraining my L2 utility to Spirit's Sacrifice sometime at or before level 6.  It has an option to grant temp HP, but the amount is small enough that I'm not sure how often I'd use it for that.

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 25, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I can't agree with this, sorry.  Having played a leader through epic tier and another leader through mid paragon, I can safely say that I'm not happy without a way to grant at least one saving throw on an encounter basis without wasting my standard action.  I'm willing to wait a few levels for it, but I want something available by mid-heroic.  Options are good if available, of course, but an encounter utility that does nothing but grant a save as a minor action is an encounter utility that I'd be willing to take on any leader.
> 
> In Ah-shahran's case, I'll be retraining my L2 utility to Spirit's Sacrifice sometime at or before level 6.  It has an option to grant temp HP, but the amount is small enough that I'm not sure how often I'd use it for that.
> 
> t~



I've certainly been wrong before.    I lot of my gaming has been exclusively in the heroic tier (tragically).  I suspect saving throws might be more important at higher levels.  

I also think the amount of saving throws depends on the DM and the type of game (homebrewed vs. published).  Most of my experience is with homebrew games, which I suspect tend to feature fewer saving throws.  It takes a deft touch to create creatures that require saving throws or to use existing saving-throw-requiring-creatures in the proper proportion.

That said, I'm still quite leery of saving-throw related stuff, especially for this game.  This is the first time they've come up meaningfully, and we'll be fine.  Choosing saving throw powers or feats would have been a tragic waste.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 25, 2011)

The third and final part of the first combat- any errors please report, also goes on to the start of the next combat, I've tried to incorporate plenty of your fine words- Freggo is a hoot.


Encounter 1-3 


Round #3

Another Hobgoblin Grunt accompanied by a Goblin Blackblade joins the fray, the pair are spotted by Kyalia – creeping through the storeroom she spies upon, the last of the Goblin assailants, and very late to the action.

The remaining Goblin Blackblade on the bar slices at Magnus with its short sword – misses badly and decides to get the hell out of dodge, and at speed, the creature flees. Magnus the gurning Dwarf sees the opening he has been waiting for- his warhammer swings and thunks hard on to the Blackblade’s skull, the effect is instantaneous, the Goblin concertinas and flops to the floor, actually slithers off the bar.

Back in the storeroom the just – spotted Goblin Blackblade makes a bee-line for Gorm, its short sword sings and stabs out – skewering the hound – Ah-shahran’s Spirit Companion fades to nothing while the Deva clutches at his chest and feels acutely the loss.

Magnus looks around him, there’s one Grunt left in the bar – the rest of the action is now in the storeroom of the Inn. The Dwarf leaps off the bar and brings his warhammer down and around in a Reaping Strike, smashing the Hobgoblin Grunt in the hip, the brute slams to the floor and over the next few minutes noisily expires, nursing shattered bones. In the meantime Magnus moves off…

Freggo quickly realises that something must be done about the fire – “Ho there bar workers! If you wish to battle the flames, use those great casks of ale right behind you! It will wash away the fire, you have my word of honor!” the young Swordmage calls out, instilling in Ayella and Shadwick a fresh sense of purpose. Freggo takes command of the operation, in seconds the situation has vastly improved.

The last Hobgoblin Grunt, in the storeroom, closes in on Kyalia, now Gorm has gone there’s no – one to protect the Elven Ranger, it stabs at the Kyalia with its longsword – Kyalia yelps and bleeds. That’s all of the adventurers injured save Kali, although still none of them are bloodied.

Back in the bar Viator steps in to help Freggo, using his psionics to manipulate and move objects to douse the flames – the conflagration behind the bar is improved vastly – the fire is nearly under control. At which point Kali gathers up a large beer sodden rug, leaps up and on to the bar and throws the rug, like a fisherman casting his net, at the centre of the burn. The Shifter moves forward, fetches out his own hose, and directs a golden jet in to the flames, the golden jet soon turns in to a raging torrent (‘20’), Ayella and Shadwick, are forced to scramble back or else get drenched, the fire however is reduced to isolated flickering flames.

Over the other side of the bar room flames lick and spill around a table and chair – but there’s nothing to threaten the structure of the building from this conflagration.

Kyalia, suitably peeved after being stabbed by the Hobgoblin, takes a quick step backwards, back in to the bar room – she looks to her colleagues, and the steaming space which was moments ago an inferno, she yells over, “Good job, now let’s see about these two here!” Kyalia reloads and then releases her Twin Strike, two arrows in quick succession – the first slams into the chest of the last Hobgoblin Grunt – who in one motion collapses face-first on to the floor. The second slams into the remaining bloodied Blackblade’s shoulder, the last enemy left standing.

Ah-shahran conjures, Gorm suddenly appears next to Kyalia – the Elf somehow feels better for having the hound at her side, then – as suddenly, Gorm disappears, and Kyalia, like an automaton, fires again – her Elven Accuracy is put to good use, the last Goblin standing isn’t – standing that is.

Ah-shahran cackles as the goblin falls to the barrage of arrows. “Good shooting, girl!” Turning to Viator, he says, “Nice work with the flames, sonny.” Now patch up that scratch! Meanwhile, Gorm ambles over to Freggo and Magnus, gives Freggo a lick, and then settles onto his haunches, panting happily.

The fight is over, and soon after the smaller fire is out.

The Inn is saved, the newly announced heroes are rewarded immediately by ragged cheers…

End of Round 3

Five PCs wounded – Viator (26/15 HP), Freggo (27/17+4 HP), Magnus (38/27 HP), Ah-shahran (30/25 HP) & Kyalia (26/25 HP).
 Ten Hobgoblin Grunts killed.
 Three Goblin Blackblades killed.
 The fire put out.

Moments later Sgt. Thurmina of the Fallcrest Guard arrives on the scene – she’s all business, names are taken, the dead and the wounded accounted for. The adventurer’s meanwhile become better acquainted, that is take a moment to introduce themselves to each other.

Kyalia approaches Ah-shahran "Thank you for your help!” she says to the Deva. “My name is Kyalia.”

The Elf then addresses everyone, but mainly the other fellows that took up arms-

“We should consider the quite real possibility that these were not all of them. Goblins wouldn’t dare such an open attack with so few warriors. There must be more around. We should go hunting! What do you say?”

Ah-shahran meanwhile is examining the bodies of the fallen Goblinoids, paying particular attention to the “Red Hand” insignia, many of which are on upside down.

The Deva mumbles and tells the tale of the original Red Hand, a horde of Goblinoids, Barbarians, Orcs and worse – a tide of destruction that swept across the Nentir, crushing all in its path – including Fallcrest, but that was a century past. There’s been no sign of the Hand between then and now… Ah-shahran looks up and realises he has an audience, the entire Inn has been listening in – people look nervous.

The Deva reddens, then adds that Fallcrest has a museum, attached to the Temple of Erathis, it holds some of the relics of the Red Hand’s passing- he shrugs, and normality returns – the chatter in the bar grows in volume, the citizens are worried.

In the background Sgt. Thurmina shakes her head.

Viator, meanwhile, smiles warmly and drops lightly to the floor, cross-legged. Head bowed he concentrates on the unity of mind and body, restoring both as well as he can. Encouraged by the words of his white-haired companion he finds his focus particularly sharp.

Next, however, it’s Freggo’s turn to take the floor, he collects himself and addresses the bar – “A hero isn’t someone who swings about a lump of metal. A hero is someone who does what needs to be done, even when he doesn’t want to. And it looks like that job isn’t done yet.”

Freggo squares his shoulders walks toward the manic-looking Deva and claps him on the shoulder warmly. “This animal here is your friend, I take it? Thank him for me, will you? His aid against those monsters was invaluable, and his gentle encouragement reminds me that heroes don’t stop while trouble still threatens! My name is Freggo Meusins, a hero. Well fought all, we saved a lot of lives today!”

Freggo goes back to addressing the masses, “Yes, just as the folks here relied upon us, innocents elsewhere may yet be in peril! We should forge together as one, united against the fiends that would rape and pillage the good folk of this city!” The residents of the bar look aghast, Sgt. Thurmina looks like she is going to cry. Freggo realises he is getting a little over-excited, he blushes a little, and clears his throat, which is now very dry – all eyes are upon him.

Thankfully Kali choses this moment to introduce himself – “Name’s Kalimaru. You lot seem less useless than the rest of this riff-raff, but you’re wasting time flapping your mouths when you should be swinging steal. There’s more of them buggers out there, let’s go already!”

Magnus, who has thus far been mine-sweeping (picking up and drinking unattended drinks) looks up and shouts over “Aye the elf is right. Goblins may be stupid and ugly, but they’re still smart enough to watch their own hides – there’ll be more of them.” The Dwarf hiccups, and belches loudly.

“No-one’s going anywhere…” Sgt. Thurmina shouts out, and brings the bar to silence, “until I find out exactly what has occurred here – it’s dangerous out there, you got lucky, maybe – I want the whole story, somebody start talking!”

And thus the story of the fight to save the Nentir Inn is told.

Sgt. Thurmina repays the heroes honesty, she has news, she addresses the bar -

“You may as well know – there’s been a minor Goblin incursion, nothing to worry about – the Knight’s Gate saw a little action, and a boat full of the bastards landed at the lower quays, there was a brief episode of… lawlessness. But the City Watch have taken care of things – that said you’re safer inside, we don’t want citizens getting involved…”

A clamour of voices.

“Listen! A few Goblins- that’s all, not the ‘Red Hand’, the Guard are checking to make sure the streets are clear, that nothing got missed, we’re going to wait here – as long as it takes. We don’t want any more casualties, as soon as I get the order – we can all go back about our business.”

The assembled adventurers bristle a little, but think better of facing-off against the Guard, Thurmina assures them they can head out hunting when she gives the order.

Five minutes later and a Watchman arrives to say things are much safer – Thurmina assembles her men at the door of the Inn, after stating that she will report the adventurer’s actions to the appropriate authorities. She moves out, and is instantaneously engulfed in a fireball – the doors to the Inn explode inwards – six guardsmen are incinerated…

Thurmina survives, but only just… she lies burnt and broken on the floor of the Inn, trying, without success, to sit up and make words.

Oh Erathis! Outside – there’s a…


----------



## tiornys (Aug 26, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] I'm pretty sure that Velani dealt 5 radiant damage to E#3 with Holy Smite.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2011)

Great summary! 


And some much nicer dice rolls for Kyalia this round. 

If AC 18 is enough for the small spiders, it will hurt quite a lot even.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 26, 2011)

Much better round for Kyalia 

Meanwhile, Kali's ridiculous luck continues with another round of hits, including another crit.

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] in the summary, you have this paragraph: 







> Ah-shahran cackles as the goblin falls to the barrage of arrows. “Good shooting, girl!” Turning to Viator, he says, “Nice work with the flames, sonny.” Now patch up that scratch! Meanwhile, Gorm ambles over to Freggo and Magnus, gives Freggo a lick, and then settles onto his haunches, panting happily.



I think you want to move one of the closing quotation marks: "Nice work with the flames, sonny.  Now patch up that scratch!"

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] yeah, saves become much more important as you get to higher levels.  Enemies with save ends effects become more prominent, and the effects they give out get nastier.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] I'm pretty sure that Velani dealt 5 radiant damage to E#3 with Holy Smite.
> 
> t~




Yeah. I think I applied it to the creature in my maptools but didn't write it up- I'll check when I get back to it.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Much better round for Kyalia
> 
> Meanwhile, Kali's ridiculous luck continues with another round of hits, including another crit.
> 
> ...




Good catch.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2011)

[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]: How can you discern the actual dice rolls?

Is there any way to see the dice results in more detail?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]: How can you discern the actual dice rolls?
> 
> Is there any way to see the dice results in more detail?
> 
> ...



I edit my post multiple times as I go, especially with Kali since he has so many options that are contingent on what happens with his rolls.  That's why I'm careful to specify who I'm attacking and to specify decisions like whether to activate shrouds (which must be done before rolling) on the die rolls themselves.

Ah-shahran tends to be much more straightforward, where I just queue up all his rolls and make them at once.  But with Kali, he has Dual Weapon Attack that triggers on a successful hit, Power Attack that can be added to any successful hit, and he can shift 2 squares after every attack, and where I want him to go often depends on whether he's hit, missed, killed something, etc.  So I wind up posting the start of his action, rolling his first attack, editing, rolling the next action, and so on.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, I should have been clearer.  

How could you tell, that one of the 2d10s was a 1?

It was one of those, or not?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer.
> 
> How could you tell, that one of the 2d10s was a 1?
> 
> ...




It's possible that it doesn't show up the same way for all browsers or computers.  However, the way it's supposed to work is:
After you roll, there is a rendering of the die that you rolled on the left and the total on the right.  The rendering of the die has a number in the middle of it showing what the result of the roll is.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah.... 

Now I remember... I switched it to a simple mode in the early stages, because it was taking up so much space. Totally forgot about that.  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 26, 2011)

Velani's character sheet in case she needs to be botted while I'm gone. I'm hoping not, but I don't want to slow anything down either. So ANYone feel free to utilize her if I'm taking too long... 

[sblock=Velani]
Velani
Lvl 2 Human Cavalier
Played by larryfinnjr

[sblock=stats]
AC 21
Fort 18
Ref 17
Will 17

Max HP 39
Surge value 11
Surges/day 10

Init +6
Speed 5
Pass Insight 10
Pass Percep 10

STR 18 +5
CON 11 +1
DEX 13 +2
INT 10 +1
WIS 8 +0
CHA 16 +4
[/sblock]

[sblock=skills]
Acrobatics -2
x Athletics 6
Arcana 1
Bluff 4
x Dip 9
Dungeoneering 0
x Endurance 2
x Heal 5
x History 6
Insight 0
x Intimidate 9
Nature 0
Percep 0
Religion 1
Stealth -2
Streetwise 4
Thievery -2
[/sblock]

[sblock=misc]
Heavy Blade Expertise - +2 all defenses vs. OA
Challenge Seeking Longsword - +1d6 dmg vs. a target at full hp when hit
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat actions]
Basic Attacks
MBA +10 vs. AC, 1d8+5 dmg
RBA (widow’s knife) +5 vs. AC, 1d4+1 dmg

At-Wills
Valiant Strike +10 vs. AC, 1d8+5 dmg // bonus to hit equal to number of adjacent enemies.
Vengeful Strike +10 vs. AC, 1d8+5 radiant dmg // if at least 1 bloodied ally within 5 squares, target takes +3 extra radiant dmg. On miss, +2 power bonus to next dmg roll vs. same target.
Defender Aura (minor) – Aura 1, enemy -2 to hit when makes any attack that does not include Velani.
Righteous Radiance (opportunity/free) – enemy subject to Defender Aura that shifts or makes an attack that targets an ally takes 6 radiant dmg.

Encounter
Holy Smite (free) – Trigger – target an enemy with an at-will attack. Effect – 5 radiant dmg. On successful hit, target dazed until end of Velani’s next turn.
Heroic Effort (free) – Trigger – miss with an attack or fail a save. Effect – add +4 to roll or save.

Grit and Spittle (minor) – Requirement – must have at least one healing surge. Effect – spend surge, make save against every effect that a save can end.

Guardian’s Counter (immediate interrupt) – Close Burst 2, one ally hit by an attack and Velani is not included in the attack. Effect – Velani and ally each shift up to 2 squares as free action, swapping positions. Velani becomes target of triggering attack. Velani can make MBA against triggering enemy.
Righteous Shield (immediate interrupt) – Close Burst 3, one ally damaged by an attack. Effect – Velani takes the damage instead of the ally, ignores any resistances/immunities. Gain +2 power bonus to hit until end of Velani’s next turn.

Daily
Inspiring Word (minor) – Close Burst 5, self or one ally – target spends surge, gains surge +1d6 hp
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Fire, webs, and dead horses*

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] I don't want to beat a dead horse, so I'm not asking for any sort of revision.  I'm fine with moving on the way things are.

I just wanted to ask about the resolution of Freggo's actions.  In studying the map and planning Freggo's next turn, I was confused that F11-13 still have difficult-terrain-triangles in them.  Then I reread the resolution to Freggo's action and realized that his attack did not go off as planned.  Instead of a burst of magic around the space that he aimed for, he achieved a burst of fire around himself.  I would opine that what I had originally asked is much less of a change from the regular use of the power than changing it to a close burst that also happens to grant friends a bonus to their escape attempts.  (The bonus to friends was an awesome touch by the way... I didn't dare to specifically ask for any such thing, since I already felt I was on thin ice.)  In fact it could be argued that being able to designate inanimate objects as enemies is supported by the rules, since there are rules for attacking objects.  If that assumption is accepted, I was merely asking for a regular use of the power.

So my questions are: Why did the fire center on Freggo instead of the square he swung at?  Was this intentional or was I not clear about Freggo's goals?

As I said, it's all good, I'm just happy to be able to improvise and do fun stuff like that.  Thanks for listening!  Cheers!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] I don't want to beat a dead horse, so I'm not asking for any sort of revision.  I'm fine with moving on the way things are.
> 
> I just wanted to ask about the resolution of Freggo's actions.  In studying the map and planning Freggo's next turn, I was confused that F11-13 still have difficult-terrain-triangles in them.  Then I reread the resolution to Freggo's action and realized that his attack did not go off as planned.  Instead of a burst of magic around the space that he aimed for, he achieved a burst of fire around himself.  I would opine that what I had originally asked is much less of a change from the regular use of the power than changing it to a close burst that also happens to grant friends a bonus to their escape attempts.  (The bonus to friends was an awesome touch by the way... I didn't dare to specifically ask for any such thing, since I already felt I was on thin ice.)  In fact it could be argued that being able to designate inanimate objects as enemies is supported by the rules, since there are rules for attacking objects.  If that assumption is accepted, I was merely asking for a regular use of the power.
> 
> ...




Bugger! For some reason I read/thought it was a CB1- my bad, still as you say, resolved itself nicely. Sorry again.

PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

For Ah-shahran.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 26, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Bugger! For some reason I read/thought it was a CB1- my bad, still as you say, resolved itself nicely. Sorry again.
> 
> PDR




Hehe, okay, no worries.  Good to know for future reference though... I'm kind of glad I can't go turning powers into close bursts at will, that would probably be too good.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 27, 2011)

Bloody hell an entire combat and other than the Immobilising Web hits I managed to deal 8 damage to Viator, and that's hit... Why I outta.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 27, 2011)

"Bang! Zoom! To the moon, Alice!"


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 27, 2011)

The first encounter is complete on the wiki- Goblins!

This is the start of the second Encounter-


Fire Engine!

August 21, 2011 01:24


There’s an Ogre outside! But that’s not all…

The adventurers dash out of the Inn whilst issuing instructions for Thurmina and the Guardsmen to be taken care of. Outside, a good forty or so feet away, is an ten foot tall humanoid beast, an Ogre dressed in the scorched remains of a suit of leather armour, and with a massive greatclub strapped to its back. The great brute staggers forward, it’s hitched to a cart. The cart has a burning torch wedged in to the driver’s seat, while in the back are four or five large casks – stood on end. Behind the casks are a pair of gruff-looking Hobgoblin Archers – sighting down their bows at the rabble exiting the Inn. The Ogre leans back, grabs a cask, it has a black-tinged length of what looks like rope sticking out of it. The Ogre drapes the fuse in the flaming torch – it fizzles for a moment and then ignites.

Meanwhile scurrying towards the adventurers come five Goblin Grunts, clad in leather armour with ‘Red Hand’ insignia – three of the five already have short swords drawn.

Encounter #2 – 775 XP – Level 2 Encounter
 5 Goblin Grunts (Level 1 Minions)
 2 Hobgoblin Archers (Level 3 Artillery)
 1 Ogre Savage (Level 8 Brute)

PCs
 Ah-shahran, Male Deva, Hybrid Shaman-Warlord, Level 1
 Freggo, Male Human, Swordmage, Level 1
 Kalimaru, Male Razorclaw Shifter, Ranger (Scout), Level 1
 Kyalia, Female Elf, Ranger, Level 1
 Magnus, Male Dwarf, Fighter, Level 1
 Viator, Male Eladrin, Psion, Level 1

Magnus is first in to the action, “So they brought an Ogre with’em this time.” The Dwarf barrels out of the Inn and Charges, screaming something unintelligible, at the closest Grunt, who looks startled, but still manages to parry Magnus’ blow. Kali follows Magnus’ line – Charges at the same target, en-route the Shifter looks to see exactly how the Ogre is attached to the cart, then he swings his battleaxe with glorious fury… and the Goblin parries again – clearly a veteran warrior the Goblin Grunt (Minion).

Gorm, the Spirit Hound, suddenly appears beside Kali – the Shifter feels good – big and strong. Gorm, as suddenly, disappears – Kali is Infused by the Spirit, he cuts with his battleaxe once more, and… the Goblin Grunt parries his attack. Gorm blinks back in to existence next to Magnus – the Dwarf is buoyed by the Hound’s presence – although neither of the adventurers, it appears, can hit a barn door from two paces away.

While directing Gorm’s action Ah-shahran shouts to inform his companions of the various merits, and demerits, of the beasts they face, the sum of which is – get close to the archers, keep out of the way of the Ogre, and smush the Goblins, a fair precis of the situation.

The Savage Ogre drags the cart a little closer, then, tongue out, flings the flask in his hands, alas his aim is out – the barrel bursts on contact with the ground – splashing pitch, which very soon after becomes flaming pitch, in a ten foot radius. Kyalia and Freggo are caught in the blast, but only just – a few very minor burns is all they have to show for the brute’s attack.

“Ouch!” Kyalia scampers away from the flames – selects her Quarry en-route, and then Twin Strike, two arrows fly, a Goblin Grunt takes an arrow to the chest – keels over, dead. Alas the other arrow flies wide of its target.

Meanwhile the Hobgoblin Archers in the back of the cart grunt and point, the pair seem to be having a heated converstion, eventually a target is selected. The pair draw back and loose their arrows, both at Kali who is locked in combat with the hardcore Goblin Grunt. Both missiles hit, one of the arrows only an inch or so above the Shifter’s heart, Kali is left bloodied and staggering (Full-ish to 2 HP).

Not to be out-done, the Grunts get in to the action – one of them slices at Magnus with it’s short sword, screams ‘for Sinruth!" and misses. A second cuts hard at Gorm, with the same result. The last two swiftly calculate the odds of their survival, they back up a way and fetch out their shortbows – arrows fly, one misses Kali – thank Erathis, the other skims Kyalia’s shoulder, the Elf is already injured but still not yet bloodied.

Freggo cries, “Time to go to work!” The Swordmage rushes forward- skirting the Grunts, and then Charges straight at the nearest Hobgoblin in the back of the cart. He covers the distance with ease, alas when he gets there his attack is half-hearted – hampered severely by the Archers position kept safe by the sides of the cart- his blade gets nowhere near its intended target.

Viator however sees his opening he moves forward, gripped by certainty – his mind is ablaze with an idea, “Freggo?! Get the hell out of there! Now!!” The Psion screams at his heroic new companion. Viator shapes and signals with one hand, miming the actions of his Forceful Push – suddenly the Ogre staggers a little further away from Freggo specifically, and the rest of the adventurers in general. The lumbering Ogre, of course, drags the cart behind him still. With his other hand Viator makes a grasping motion, then mimes throwing the grasped item, simultaneously – as if manipulated by some Far away Hand, the torch on the cart is grabbed up, and then flung in to the nest of barrels in the back…

Instinctively Viator crouches and rams his fingers in his ears.

BOOM!

Flinders of broken wood, and pieces of scorched flesh rain down…

The result of which is Freggo is deaf, and bloodied, as is one of the Hobgoblin Archer’s, the other alas is nowhere to be seen, although it can actually be seen everywhere, in point of fact one of the Hobgoblin Archer’s arms seem to wave from a chimney pot on the roof of the Inn. Needless to say the brute is Dead. The Ogre Savage fares slightly better – it staggers away from the incinerated million piece jigsaw puzzle (missing a fair percentage of the pieces). The Ogre is scorched, not yet bloodied, and… well, enraged – certainly not very happy with the situation.

End of Round 1

Three PCs wounded – Kali (25/2 HP), Freggo (27/12 HP) and Kyalia (26/15 HP).
 One Goblin Grunt killed.
 One Hobgoblin Archer killed, the other bloodied (39/9 HP).
 Savage Ogre wounded – and pissed (111/81 HP).

Please point out any errors if you see them, ask questions or whatever...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone get a chance to read through the above post that would be great, just checking for errors, not fishing for compliments.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Anyone get a chance to read through the above post that would be great, just checking for errors, not fishing for compliments.
> 
> Cheers PDR




Everything looks good to me.  I'm glad Freggo's plan didn't work, he was planning on blowing the thing up with a melee attack.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 28, 2011)

2nd part of encounter 2- I appreciate this is relentless but there's many of you etc. I just want to plow on, one a day- and get caught up.


Encounter 2-2 


Round #2

“A little help here?” Kali growls out and looks behind him, the champion Goblin Grunt still holds the Shifter and the Dwarf at bay- and Kali is almost unconscious.

Magnus, shucks his shoulders – rebalances his warhammer in his hands, swiftly maneuvers to flank the Grunt and declares – “Yer surrounded…” Then swings with all his skill and might, a Reaping Strike, on the same Goblin Grunt that has thwarted all attacks so far… and yet again the Grunt prevails, deflecting the blow, and keeping the Dwarf Fighter at bay.

Kali however is better prepared, the Razorclaw Shifter eyes the oncoming Ogre Savage, marking it for destruction with his Assassin’s Shroud. The big man then dances around the fracas, “Time to end this little bugger!” Kali strikes out with his battleaxe and cuts the defiant Grunt almost in two. Not done, the Shifter dives in to a stand of saplings surrounded by high bushes, the manicured vegetation that circles the Inn, he’s out of sight.

Ah-shahran and Gorm maneuver in to position, the Deva calls out to the bushes en-route “Hah, you aren’t hiding from anyone in there! Better use those leaves to staunch that cut, and get back to it!” His Inspiring Words invigorate Kali, who, hidden from sight, grunts his thanks. Gorm then fades and Infusues Kyalia who, as before, fires off an arrow at the last staggering Hobgoblin Archer. The Elven Ranger’s aim is true, the Hobgoblin looks up, takes an arrow to the neck and then collapses in a bloody choking fountain of red. It expires – gurgling and drowning in its own blood.

The Savage Ogre chooses this moment to lurch forward, covering the distance to Magnus easily – the Dwarf staggers back a little, and looks up – and up – and up! En-route the large brute grabs out its greatclub, it pokes and prods the great weapon forward to test its weight and range, and then…

WHUMP!

Hammers down upon Magnus – who concertinas a little, makes a few squeaking noises, but does not fall over, the Dwarf is bloodied, almost broken completely – and mostly seeing stars (Hit for 22 damage).

Two more arrows fly from Kyalia’s bow, another Twin Shot, one misses by a wide margin, the other finds a home in the face of the Goblin Grunt also menacing Magnus – who is now able to turn all his attention to the Savage Ogre.

The two Goblin Grunts left standing, shuffle backwards a little further – trying to find a cover, soon after another pair of arrows fly – the first of which catches Ah-shahran – no more than a scratch, while the second thunks in to the wall of the Inn, missing Kyalia by only six inches.

Freggo shouts at the Ogre, “Hey ugly, your friends are gone, time to give up!” Then gingerly makes his way over to the brute, he Ensnares the beast with his Aegis. “A hero’s blade is not turned so easily!” The Swordmage declares, as flames burst and dance the length of Freggo’s longsword. He swings with a Heroic Effort and his Burning Blade tears a smoking rent in the Ogre’s side – the great brute yowls in fury and pain as the blade burns and bites deep, and yet the beast is still not bloodied.

Viator maneuvers, attempts to control the fight with his Dimensional Scramble a greyish haze engulfs the Savage brute, but alas to no effect – the Ogre’s mind is too strong for Viator’s power.

The haze fades to nothing, as the Savage Ogre swings its greatclub around with one hand, and with the other beats its chest – growling furiously and challenging the adventurers to come and try their luck.

End of Round #2

Five PCs wounded, three of whom are bloodied – Ah-shahran (30/26 HP), Kyalia (26/15 HP), Magnus (38/18 HP), Freggo (27/12 HP) & Kali (25/9 HP).
 Three Goblin Grunts dead.
 Two Hobgoblin Archers dead.
 Savage Ogre wounded, not quite bloodied (111/65 HP).


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 28, 2011)

Viator is all good to be on all watches. The trance allows him to do so. And he can spend the first watch checking the bracers.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator is all good to be on all watches. The trance allows him to do so. And he can spend the first watch checking the bracers.




Then make an arcana check please.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

2nd part of encounter 2- I appreciate this is relentless but there's many of you etc. I just want to plow on, one a day- and get caught up.


Encounter 2-2 


Round #2

“A little help here?” Kali growls out and looks behind him, the champion Goblin Grunt still holds the Shifter and the Dwarf at bay- and Kali is almost unconscious.

Magnus, shucks his shoulders – rebalances his warhammer in his hands, swiftly maneuvers to flank the Grunt and declares – “Yer surrounded…” Then swings with all his skill and might, a Reaping Strike, on the same Goblin Grunt that has thwarted all attacks so far… and yet again the Grunt prevails, deflecting the blow, and keeping the Dwarf Fighter at bay.

Kali however is better prepared, the Razorclaw Shifter eyes the oncoming Ogre Savage, marking it for destruction with his Assassin’s Shroud. The big man then dances around the fracas, “Time to end this little bugger!” Kali strikes out with his battleaxe and cuts the defiant Grunt almost in two. Not done, the Shifter dives in to a stand of saplings surrounded by high bushes, the manicured vegetation that circles the Inn, he’s out of sight.

Ah-shahran and Gorm maneuver in to position, the Deva calls out to the bushes en-route “Hah, you aren’t hiding from anyone in there! Better use those leaves to staunch that cut, and get back to it!” His Inspiring Words invigorate Kali, who, hidden from sight, grunts his thanks. Gorm then fades and Infusues Kyalia who, as before, fires off an arrow at the last staggering Hobgoblin Archer. The Elven Ranger’s aim is true, the Hobgoblin looks up, takes an arrow to the neck and then collapses in a bloody choking fountain of red. It expires – gurgling and drowning in its own blood.

The Savage Ogre chooses this moment to lurch forward, covering the distance to Magnus easily – the Dwarf staggers back a little, and looks up – and up – and up! En-route the large brute grabs out its greatclub, it pokes and prods the great weapon forward to test its weight and range, and then…

WHUMP!

Hammers down upon Magnus – who concertinas a little, makes a few squeaking noises, but does not fall over, the Dwarf is bloodied, almost broken completely – and mostly seeing stars (Hit for 22 damage).

Two more arrows fly from Kyalia’s bow, another Twin Shot, one misses by a wide margin, the other finds a home in the face of the Goblin Grunt also menacing Magnus – who is now able to turn all his attention to the Savage Ogre.

The two Goblin Grunts left standing, shuffle backwards a little further – trying to find a cover, soon after another pair of arrows fly – the first of which catches Ah-shahran – no more than a scratch, while the second thunks in to the wall of the Inn, missing Kyalia by only six inches.

Freggo shouts at the Ogre, “Hey ugly, your friends are gone, time to give up!” Then gingerly makes his way over to the brute, he Ensnares the beast with his Aegis. “A hero’s blade is not turned so easily!” The Swordmage declares, as flames burst and dance the length of Freggo’s longsword. He swings with a Heroic Effort and his Burning Blade tears a smoking rent in the Ogre’s side – the great brute yowls in fury and pain as the blade burns and bites deep, and yet the beast is still not bloodied.

Viator maneuvers, attempts to control the fight with his Dimensional Scramble a greyish haze engulfs the Savage brute, but alas to no effect – the Ogre’s mind is too strong for Viator’s power.

The haze fades to nothing, as the Savage Ogre swings its greatclub around with one hand, and with the other beats its chest – growling furiously and challenging the adventurers to come and try their luck.

End of Round #2

Five PCs wounded, three of whom are bloodied – Ah-shahran (30/26 HP), Kyalia (26/15 HP), Magnus (38/18 HP), Freggo (27/12 HP) & Kali (25/9 HP).
Three Goblin Grunts dead.
Two Hobgoblin Archers dead.
Savage Ogre wounded, not quite bloodied (111/65 HP).


----------



## tiornys (Aug 29, 2011)

I edited my post to F7 while Goonalan was working on his response, but given that both attacks were kills (which I wasn't expecting), E7 is also fine.  Whichever works, we can go with.  I was just setting up to be part of the blockade, assuming Viator could teleport the lower goblins to the inside of Kali and Freggo 

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

Just to say I have now purchased an account at the Obsidian Portal- so I could upload a whole bunch of images to go with the write ups, and upload multiple maps.

A brief run down of what's available there-

HOME

Brief intro
PbP link
PCs with links
Picture showing present action
Timetable of events- these link to the Adventure Logs and can be navigated through at the bottom of each page 'More...' takes you to the next part of the story. Those not marked as Draft are done- with lots of pictures to show the action.

ADVENTURE LOG

The pages for the Timetable of events above.

WIKI
Two sections-

1) Adventure notes

Places- links to locations you have visited

People- as above except to people

Rivenroar To Do List- obvious really

2) Journals, Logs & Records

Book of the Dead & Vanquished- list of stuff you've killed and breakdown of encounters.

Encounters- a list of the encounters you've faced in XP order.

Killing Blows- a list of who killed what, by which I mean which PC delivered the Killing Blow.

Skill Challenge Successes- like it says really

Deathbringer- a points based system... I'm crazy I know, read the explanation.

Note none of these tables are up to date- when I get the drafts up I will update each as I go along until I get back to the here and now.

CHARACTERS

PCs and NPCs with a few details

ITEMS

List of loot found in Rivenroar
Individual lists for each PC with Magic Item wish lists attached

FORUMS

Yep we've got a forum- empty at present.

CALENDAR

See forum

MAPS

Obvious really, can someone explain to me how to get the pointers to appear on the maps?

COMMENTS

Again, obvious.

I'll try to keep it as up to date as I can, I'm going to keep the To Do List, and Magic Item/Treasure stuff here, so it's all in one place.

Cheers PDR

Raven when the timetable links are no longer marked as Draft can you take a look at them and make sure the links are in... I appreciate all you help, particularly as I'm crap at this kind of thing.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, my mind was just blown.  Not only does our game have its own forum, apparently you they even have dice rollers on Obsidian Portal!  So you could do pretty much everything all on that site, couldn't you?  Well, other than recruit and put the game together I guess.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Wow, my mind was just blown.  Not only does our game have its own forum, apparently you they even have dice rollers on Obsidian Portal!  So you could do pretty much everything all on that site, couldn't you?  Well, other than recruit and put the game together I guess.




It's lovely isn't it- not sure that we'll use the forums, unless something bad happens here at ENWorld, I think it's handy to keep everything in one place. Also makes it easier for me to keep uptodate.

I've been thinking about commissioning some art from a guy at Deviant Art- but I'm wondering if anyone knows someone that would be interested in a bit of work, and is a good artist.

I was going to go for character portraits, see the attached, what do people think- the attached is done by the guy I'm thinking of asking to the work, as I say though- if you know someone better...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2011)

Those are really nice. I like the style. 



[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]: We should try to get into the goblin's back (i.e. G4 and F4), before she can retreat. Kyalia can easily get into one of those. Kali should take the other, if possible. If G5 is normal terrain, that should likewise be no problem with the aspect, and even otherwise it should work out, if he charges, and then uses the aspect and the move to shift 3 squares total.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Those are really nice. I like the style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, charging ends the turn (except for free actions/action points), so I can't have Kali charge, then move.  But, since he shifts 2 after every attack on his turn, if he hits with his MBA he'll get to shift 2, then shift 2 again after DWA, and otherwise he does have an action point to spend.  I was planning on getting him back there, yes--but that's now likely unnecessary since Viator has come through.  Got a different, arguably more hilarious plan now 

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad to be of service! Sorry to use the Adepts Insight selfishly again but thought the teleport was important in this instance.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Sadly, charging ends the turn (except for free actions/action points), so I can't have Kali charge, then move.




Ah, I see. Never used Charge much. 



> Got a different, arguably more hilarious plan now






Either way. If we can cut off her way back, we will be good.

Even though, the guys below will probably wonder why the guards, who are supposed to be replaced now, won't come back, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Those are really nice. I like the style.




Agreed, that art looks pretty cool to me.  A nice mix of eastern and western influences.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody know any artists who would be willing to give it a go... for money of course.

I'd like to capture a snapshot of you guys possibly as neophytes- before the adventures have begun, and then maybe another at the end of Rivenroar- battle-hardened etc. Obviously depends on prices, I actually teach a unit on an Art & Design degree (my unit is nothing to do with Art you understand) so I'm going to scope out the talent there...

If I could find someone impressionable and cheap I could get a lot of stuff done- providing of course the quality is still good.  

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been working a little on the logs today.  Please let me know if you like the formatting.

If any of you want to add articles/wiki pages about things, feel free.  Anyone can edit anything!  Or if you want me to do something, I shall try


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 31, 2011)

Just a little bit about Kali vs the female Goblin in the last round prior to her surrender.

I'm always going to play a monster or NPC according to their stats (and position/status etc.), so the Int 9 Wis 13 female Goblin (Witch- yes you're right) is not going to pass up an Opportunity attack- particularly against a dirty Shifter. The Witch is a powerful figure (in the Goblin group and in her mind), while the stupid Hobgoblins have been cut down she is still enamoured with her own powers, she could kill you all... Obviously that's not the case in reality, but in her mind etc. The way you get to be the tribal Witch is by being (and sounding) powerful.

I realise this is a tactical game but unless the monster in question has hind sight (like me your friendly DM) then the monsters are always going to behave like whatever they are- and not me with my hindsight. They think they can gain victory (most of the time)- that is until you guys make your mark upon them, then their confidence slips- (very) bloodied and surrounded is just the wake up call the female Goblin needs, survival instincts kick in at this point.

To recap Goblins are always going to try to kill you, if possible in sneaky ways- and do Gobliny things- they'll always behave like Goblins (my interpretation)- never like me (with hindsight).

That said- there are some Goblins that are clever little buggers, you wanna watch out for them...

Just felt the need to write this.

I realise the encounter was particularly easy but that's the reward for intelligent play on your part, and for me trying to tell a story rather than just stack up a bunch of combat encounters. The flip side of that is of course it gives me plenty of scope to beef up one of your forthcoming encounters- to make it a little more interesting.

Not because I'm being nasty, but because you're good at this game...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh and we've got a story hour now at ENWorld, basically copying over stuff from the Obsidian Portal site- I'm going to try to build a few readers up there and then when I get caught up with the present then provide the links to OP- get some more plaudits there...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/310809-scales-war-rescue-rivenroar-goblins.html

Feel free to comment, please don't pre-empt what is to come...


I appreciate you're all busy people but I am desperately looking for someone to proof read the posts that I'm putting up on OP, is there anyone that would like the job- as I stated previously, I realise you all do lots of stuff and are busy people. Just thought I'd ask...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 1, 2011)

IC-

Anymore questions for the Goblin Witch?

If not, what's next please?

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm short on time today due to prep for the convention.  Please NPC me as needed, sorry for the inconvenience!

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got an e-mail from my brother (Hairychin - Kali)-

He apologises but he's going to have to bow out of the game- he was enjoying the play and thanks you all for the fun, but he just doesn't have the time to continue...

Again he's sorry but much too much going on and he's finding that he just can't log in every day, or even every other day.

Back to me-

I would like to keep Kali going for the rest of this adventure, I'm not saying how much there is left but... it's going okay at the moment carrying the Shifter, having said that if anyone has any suggestions, or know anyones that want to join us and play a Shifter until the end of this adventure... Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 2, 2011)

tiornys is doing an AWESOME job and botting/playing Kali... personally, if he's up for it, I'd be all for him to continue.

Otherwise, the character should be hopefully be picked up by another sub if possible. 

My 2 cp.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.

Likewise, if tiornys is up to it, why not let it continue that way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm willing to keep running Kali until we find another player (or the end of this module).  I'd be happier with a new player, but we'll have to see if there's interest.

For the IC, Ah-shahran will also try to help Zerriska.  I'll try to do a real post tomorrow; if I wind up sleeping late I'll definitely be able to (because I'll miss the morning play sessions  ).

One more DMing stint, 1-2 more playing stints, and I'll have to go back to reality.  I should be back to normal posting by Sunday night.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I did not see THAT coming. Well played [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], well played. 
And what a time to roll a 20 [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]! Fab work.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, so I just got up with the kids, came downstairs, and had to post this:

I had a NIGHTMARE about Mirtala last night! Relived the whole thing with the laughter, the crazy tongue, and the skin pulling over the mouth and nose. Freakin creepy!!!! You're an amazing writer, Paul...  

As to Velani and her plan of action, it's more along the lines of a combat medic doing a field trachiotomy - she's not looking to hurt Mirtala, just give her a place to breathe. But I do hope everyone's rolls work and can help her more than just cutting open her face.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 5, 2011)

Are there things you want to do back with the prisoners, or do you wish to head on down the stairs- if the latter then any precautions?

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Sep 7, 2011)

Quick question on the start of combat--can Ah-shahran and Viator see the Hobgoblin at all?  I'd assume he has at least cover, but I'd happily take line of sight even with superior cover.  If I'm tracing my vertical lines correctly, I think we can, barely, but I'd like an official ruling.

t~

edit: also, any word on [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]?  His last activity looks to have been over a week ago.  Hope he's all right!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Quick question on the start of combat--can Ah-shahran and Viator see the Hobgoblin at all?  I'd assume he has at least cover, but I'd happily take line of sight even with superior cover.  If I'm tracing my vertical lines correctly, I think we can, barely, but I'd like an official ruling.
> 
> t~
> 
> edit: also, any word on [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]?  His last activity looks to have been over a week ago.  Hope he's all right!




Ah-shahran can see Hob#3- doorway South West.

Viator can see Hob#2 and Drake- doorway North West.

If either moved one square forward then they can see everything there is to see atm.

Goken will be back with us in 2-3 days, fingers-crossed.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Sep 8, 2011)

Just a reminder: Freggo can push that Luring Strike up to 17 with Brawling Warrior if it will help.

t~

edit: oh, and he can't use his minor to mark the drake, since he ends his turn before the drake is close enough


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Just a reminder: Freggo can push that Luring Strike up to 17 with Brawling Warrior if it will help.
> 
> t~
> 
> edit: oh, and he can't use his minor to mark the drake, since he ends his turn before the drake is close enough




OH yes, missed that (i've never played a swordmage, so always plenty to learn there).

ah yes, and so true about the mark - my brain is already thinking the drake has moved and then freggo's going, but no, he can only ready the one action... true true, again, great catch - i need you at my RL table!


----------



## tiornys (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol.  "Set d20's to 14, Mister Scott!  All ahead full!"


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 9, 2011)

...uh...oh...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 9, 2011)

ROFL!

I'm all weak-kneed, wating to meet our doom. And you spring THIS on us. Damn hilarious!

KNEES OR PIE reminded me of "Cake or Death?", for any Eddie Izzard fans out there...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> ROFL!
> 
> I'm all weak-kneed, wating to meet our doom. And you spring THIS on us. Damn hilarious!
> 
> KNEES OR PIE reminded me of "Cake or Death?", for any Eddie Izzard fans out there...




That's your card marked, friend... Sinruth will unleash DEAF on you next turn... just you wait and see!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 11, 2011)

Guys,if you're going for flanking,can you use the corners of him? By a strange Maths kink it'll mean I can target the enemy without catching any of you guys. Go teamwork!


----------



## tiornys (Sep 14, 2011)

So, scoring max damage there is pretty sweet, and at home I'm pretty excited.  But I honestly think that Kali would be pretty nonchalant about it.

Hopefully Sinruth is bloodied for real by now.  Or can we just not tell because of the enraging?

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 14, 2011)

FINALLY bloodied!  That's a lot of hp.  Hopefully Kali can keep doing that kind of damage and we'll be ok


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 14, 2011)

no kidding, he's pretty good at dishing it out!

velani's lvl2 feat was to multi-class warlord, and she picked up a daily heal, so don't forget she's still got that in her back pocket.

freggo still has a daily attack, but given all the dmg we're dishing out, i was loathe to spend it...hopefully [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] comes back soon and can make the call (how you doin, friend? we miss you!)


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 15, 2011)

Paul - could you kindly post the AP #s for everyone? I'll be honest, I've lost track of Velani's (I think it's 2), but I don't know Freggo's...  thanks!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 16, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Paul - could you kindly post the AP #s for everyone? I'll be honest, I've lost track of Velani's (I think it's 2), but I don't know Freggo's...  thanks!




Err you've just all had an extended rest so... you're on 1 AP. Remember sleeping on the landing- interrupted briefly followed by more sleeping.

This is the second encounter though today, after the brief Skill Challenge to make Mirtala better- and the scary voice.

Also-

Sorry about that- normal service will be resumed later on this afternoon, I was informed yesterday at about 4.45 that I would be teaching a class 6 to 9- never taught the class or the subject previously.

To be honest I was dead on my feet by the time I got finished and just retired to a darkened room.

Normal service as I said previously about 5.30.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Sep 16, 2011)

No worries [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], life happens 

Thoughts on my using my daily on the first combat of the day?  I'm out of other healing and both Freggo and Velani likely go down to a hit--but popping Spirit of the Healing Flood gives both of them 12 HP (assuming they regen and then take the minor for 10 HP).  What I'd really like is to get Sinruth attacking someone else, like Kali, but I'm not sure we have the control for that (unless Sneaky Bloody Goblin is recharge/encounter).  Only thing I can think of is Viator using Dimensional Scramble to throw Sinruth into the air, knocking him prone on the fall...IF he doesn't have Acrobatics trained, and IF he doesn't make a save--and it seems likely he has a save bonus since he spent an action point last turn (not to mention the gobs of HP and multiple attacks).

If someone has some non-daily way to prone or daze him, Viator can do the normal forced teleport that doesn't let him save.  But I didn't see anything glancing over the party.

Alternately, Viator could use Living Missile, but it seems kind of wasteful since there's not a second enemy to attack (and actually, as I look at the power, I'm not sure it even does what I want it to do without being able to make the secondary attack).

Thoughts?

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> No worries [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], life happens
> 
> Thoughts on my using my daily on the first combat of the day?  I'm out of other healing and both Freggo and Velani likely go down to a hit--but popping Spirit of the Healing Flood gives both of them 12 HP (assuming they regen and then take the minor for 10 HP).  What I'd really like is to get Sinruth attacking someone else, like Kali, but I'm not sure we have the control for that (unless Sneaky Bloody Goblin is recharge/encounter).  Only thing I can think of is Viator using Dimensional Scramble to throw Sinruth into the air, knocking him prone on the fall...IF he doesn't have Acrobatics trained, and IF he doesn't make a save--and it seems likely he has a save bonus since he spent an action point last turn (not to mention the gobs of HP and multiple attacks).
> 
> ...




Just from my side of the table- this is a tough fight... the lower level however is perhaps smaller than you think (perhaps), although dangerous. A bad round from you guys and things could go wrong quickly, however its just as likely you'll cut through some of what lies ahead like butter through a knife- in your usual style.

In this fight then you're not going to take Sinruth down this round- unless some Crits massively, you could take him down with two very good rounds, the likelihood is it could take three more rounds- or more, but I suspect three.

Tiornys is correct, one good hit and Velani and Freggo are down, triggering Healing Surges is certainly paramount at the moment.

Action Point list-
0- Freggo, Ah-shahran, Kali.
1- Velani, Kyalia, Viator.

You're going to get an AP back after this encounter- I suggest if you need to do damage quickly (make it only 2 rounds you need to survive) then now's the time for Encounter Powers, Action Points, Elven Accuracy (and any other To Hit boosts), or else a power that Dazes (as Tiornys suggests).

I think from a team perspective this encounter is pivotal, the scenario has obviously got a number of climaxes (big, tough encounters); this is just the first- I'm not going to say if it's the hardest, second hardest or whatever.

Lastly, if you can avoid using your Daily then do, even if you have to delay until the last moment to see how the rest of the round goes until you decide.

Last thing- remember if Sinruth gets through Freggo and Velani, and avoids Kali for a round- he's going to make a mess of someone if he gets at them.

Hope this is okay and you don't mind me adding this kind of thing.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Sep 17, 2011)

If Freggo and Velani disengage (Shift after attacking) into opposite directions, Sinruth will only be able to attack one at a time.

From a purely tactical position, I wouldn't use any daily powers at this point (we still got some nasty stuff ahead of us), but rather see that damage is spread out a little (with Kali, Kyalia among others still being able to stand toe-to-toe with Sinruth for two rounds or so, that shouldn't be that hard to do, just have Freggo and Velani move out and Kali in for starters).

The problem, however, is, that Freggo's and Velani's attacks are only good, when they are in close combat. 

There is the option to use Second Wind, too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> If Freggo and Velani disengage (Shift after attacking) into opposite directions, Sinruth will only be able to attack one at a time.
> 
> From a purely tactical position, I wouldn't use any daily powers at this point (we still got some nasty stuff ahead of us), but rather see that damage is spread out a little (with Kali, Kyalia among others still being able to stand toe-to-toe with Sinruth for two rounds or so, that shouldn't be that hard to do, just have Freggo and Velani move out and Kali in for starters).



Well, for one, Velani _can't_ conveniently disengage herself this round; she's prone, so her move action is going to involve standing.  

More importantly though, Sinruth has "Sneaky Bloody Goblin" which allows him to shift half of his speed.  So even if we do get Sinruth separated from Freggo and Velani and adjacent to Kali, there's a good chance he can just shift to whoever he wants to attack and go to town.  That's why I was asking about prone or daze to take away his move action.



> The problem, however, is, that Freggo's and Velani's attacks are only good, when they are in close combat.



Yeah, if we did coordinate this plan, we'd want to have them attack before getting Sinruth separated from them.  Viator can reposition Sinruth to a wide variety of locations, and that can easily happen after Freggo and Velani.



> There is the option to use Second Wind, too.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



That might be the way to go this round.  We also do have healing potions and Velani's daily heal.  Might be best off saving Spirit of the Healing Flood for a fight where damage is being spread around the party, and have Velani pop her daily heal on herself while Freggo uses his action point to second wind.

I think I'll run Ah-shahran's turn with that plan in mind.

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

Good discussion.

-no reason for Velani to pop her daily heal yet as she still has her second wind

-Freggo does have a ranged dazing attack, which would come in handy next round after he pops his second wind

-agree on holding dailies until absolutely necessary - I think we've got this little bugger without them

-plan is to have Freggo to shift over and pop second wind so Velani will have flank when she stands up. She'll attack, pop her second wind on AP, and shift over so Kali can move/charge up into flank w/ Freggo and still adj to Gorm


----------



## tiornys (Sep 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Good discussion.
> 
> -no reason for Velani to pop her daily heal yet as she still has her second wind
> 
> ...



Velani won't be able to shift on that plan since she'll have used her move action standing up--and Goonalan's summary suggests that she already used her AP earlier in the fight oops, somehow got Freggo and Velani's AP totals switched in my mind.  Freggo will have CA if he decides to attack, and it won't matter if not.  It might be best to have Velani ready her attack for when Kali flanks; that shuts down her "hit me instead" abilities, but I don't think she actually wants to use those right now.

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Velani won't be able to shift on that plan since she'll have used her move action standing up--and Goonalan's summary suggests that she already used her AP earlier in the fight oops, somehow got Freggo and Velani's AP totals switched in my mind. Freggo will have CA if he decides to attack, and it won't matter if not. It might be best to have Velani ready her attack for when Kali flanks; that shuts down her "hit me instead" abilities, but I don't think she actually wants to use those right now.
> 
> t~




Yep was half-way through this stuff and then realized Velani's not a dwarf (second wind as a minor)... I'm on board now. 

Oh and Velani does have her AP, it's just Freggo that doesn't (I missed with his encounter power).


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, with some serious die roll luck, my last-minute change-of-plans worked out! 

Hopefully we put another huge dent in Sinruth the rest of this round.....


----------



## tiornys (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet turns for Freggo and Velani!  [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION], if you're willing to have Viator throw Sinruth to C12 or so, I'll have Kali try to pin him against the wall.

edit: erm, actually, that interferes with Ah-shahran's readied action.  I'll go ahead and do Kali now, assuming Viator will delay.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry for my quietness. Have been at a wedding gig. Great work! I shall post my turn when I'm home later!


----------



## tiornys (Sep 19, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]:  Ah-shahran goes before Kali; a readied action sets your initiative to right before the creature or event that triggers the action.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry about the Adepts Insight confusion. I misread the position of the second attack. Would've been cool though!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]:  Ah-shahran goes before Kali; a readied action sets your initiative to right before the creature or event that triggers the action.
> 
> t~




Yeah, I wondered about that and I hoped you'd pick me up on it. I read the rules in the compendium and it said something like before the action that triggers the Readied Action- then my mind went on a wander and I thought that because Kali was part the way through his turn...

I'll adjust.

Thanks again.

PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Sorry about the Adepts Insight confusion. I misread the position of the second attack. Would've been cool though!




NP.

Would have been super cool, you ought to try and break that one out more often.

PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2011)

Can Freggo's Luring Strike be used to swap places with the target, the text says-

You shift 1 square and slide the target 1 square into the space you occupied.

My reading is you can't Shift in to an occupied square, so can't change places with the target. Powers which allow targets to swap places say so...

What do you guys think?

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Sep 19, 2011)

Rules-wise, you are correct.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 20, 2011)

Um,I've just seen that Sinruth has his Whirlwind recharged. In that position he has every chance of felling all three of you. Should I spend the non used PP from Adepts Insight and get him out of there?


----------



## tiornys (Sep 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Um,I've just seen that Sinruth has his Whirlwind recharged. In that position he has every chance of felling all three of you. Should I spend the non used PP from Adepts Insight and get him out of there?



Kali will be getting himself out of there, but it's probably worth trying to teleport Sinruth somewhere adjacent to only 1 person and into the air so he goes prone from falling.

Do you have a viable attack if you don't spend the power point?

t~

edit: C:10 would be a good place.  Kali's at +3 to AC/Reflex and unbloodied.  And if he happens to go down, Velani can get him back up before his turn; if Velani goes down, she's out unless someone pours a potion down her throat.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm fairly certain I've secured someone to do the art for the OP site, basically we're looking at a lovely picture of the party as it was. Kinda before you started adventuring- I'm going to try for an updated version when you have finished Rivenroar and from thereon get a new (or rather updated) picture done after each scenario is completed. I therefore need to supply the artist with some details- he's asked for as much/many as you can supply.

So hair colour/style, eyes, skin colour- other facial features, tattoos, scars and/or jewellery.

Then work your way down- clothes, armour, weapons etc. including colour, detail etc. If everthing is just plain then just say so, if it's worn then say so- same if its nasty and full of holes.

I know your races, it would be good if you could add on age, height and weight.

I realise this info may appear somewhere else but I'd appreciate it if you could chase it around- I have lots to do with writing up the OP.

It's the same guy doing the art I showed you the picture for previously, obviously as we go on it would be nice to see the changes as the PCs become more experienced.

To reiterate the first image is of the PCs (including Sgt. Velani) before they went to Rivenroar- just starting out at Level 1. I'll also get one with Magnus in but I'll be supplying the details for the Dwarf.

I can do Kali as well, or else Tiornys you can have a go.

I'l message Goken about this also- or else Larry, or it's me again- Freggo is Luke Skywalker with a big grin, am I right?

The next picture will be you guys after you have completed the first scenario.

The next the completion of the scenario after that.

Can you e-mail me with details, or else communicate them to me in some way, I appreciate I'm getting you to do some work but it's a one off, after the first time then all it will be is updating hopefully.

I'd like to get the details off to him in the next week if possible.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, I will look into it and write some details together for Kyalia. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a brief note to say that I am having lots of problems at work at the moment, same with my Mrs. We work for the same organisation.

Apologies but I'm going to try and get back to the game tomorrow evening.

Again sorry, bad things are happening.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 20, 2011)

You 2 work it out, buddy... we'll be here when things settle......   Be well, and regards to Mrs. PDR.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 21, 2011)

HOLY crapolla that was a helluva fight. Way To Go [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] with the Kali 1-2 punch KO at the end! That was a nail-biter, and a whole lotta fun. Whew!

Soooo.... there's still Frazzle and/or the Emissary and/or some dark lord to deal with too..... OUCH...  let's go outside, kill a couple hundred bunny rabbits, level up, and come back in! Right? Isn't that how it's done?  LOL


----------



## tiornys (Sep 21, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> HOLY crapolla that was a helluva fight. Way To Go [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] with the Kali 1-2 punch KO at the end! That was a nail-biter, and a whole lotta fun. Whew!
> 
> Soooo.... there's still Frazzle and/or the Emissary and/or some dark lord to deal with too..... OUCH...  let's go outside, kill a couple hundred bunny rabbits, level up, and come back in! Right? Isn't that how it's done?  LOL



Good job everyone!  That took a team effort.  I'm tempted to say we should get some extra XP, what with the encounter long +2/+2 and extra bloodied benefits from the get-go 

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], I'll get some detailed descriptions of Ah-shahran to you by the end of the week.  Hope you can get things straightened out at work!

t~


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2011)

Phew! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 21, 2011)

GREAT work team.

Honestly, that was fab edge of the seat stuff and some big balls from our defenders!

It's a bloomin pleasure, team!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> HOLY crapolla that was a helluva fight. Way To Go [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] with the Kali 1-2 punch KO at the end! That was a nail-biter, and a whole lotta fun. Whew!
> 
> Soooo.... there's still Frazzle and/or the Emissary and/or some dark lord to deal with too..... OUCH...  let's go outside, kill a couple hundred bunny rabbits, level up, and come back in! Right? Isn't that how it's done?  LOL




You say bunny rabbits and my first thoughts are what attacks would the Dire Rabbits have? And the Were-Rabbit leader?

No, best you stay inside where it's warm and dry and the enemies don't have the "Gnaw the Carrot" Encounter power...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Good job everyone!  That took a team effort.  I'm tempted to say we should get some extra XP, what with the encounter long +2/+2 and extra bloodied benefits from the get-go
> 
> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], I'll get some detailed descriptions of Ah-shahran to you by the end of the week.  Hope you can get things straightened out at work!
> 
> t~




Extra XP?

Well if all of you had used your APs, and your Dailies (even some Dily Powers)- maybe.

Then again if I gave you XP for this one then I'd have to give you some more the next encounter of a similar difficulty which is coming right... oh right, only kidding- honest.

Excellent work though.

And I'd love some details for your PCs- that'd be great.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 21, 2011)

[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] is that a euphemism?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

Just to say that due to lots of changes at work, none of them good, and with the threat of me and/or my partner being made redundant, and with much increased work loads/pressures, then I've had to cut back on my gaming time.

I've quit my Maptools game, cancelled my RL game and dropped my other PBP- all of which I've hated doing. 

This PBP is the only D&D I get from hereon in for a while.

That said there may be times that due to work I will not be able to post- I will do my best to post to say so, but... I may not get the chance. 

Likewise there may be times when I throw myself in to this... apologies ahead of time if I yo-yo, life is just not great at the moment, and this my be my escape.

I'm damned if I'm going to give up all my D&D- it's the pressure release I need.

Hopefully you wont notice the difference and things will continue to be as great as they are.

I just want to take a moment however to say thanks again, I am continuing to love our game here- I hope there is much more of this to come.

Thanks again, no pressure, but you're keeping me sane.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, that is not good. Hope things will become better for you soon!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Sep 22, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] is that a euphemism?



Unintended by me, but yes.  I had the whole "lounging in the door" image before I started typing.  Once I got there, it seemed like Ah-shahran would be doing something besides just leaning there, so I added the bit about the staff, then realized how ridiculously suggestive it was.  Of course, I _had_ to leave it in at that point 

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], sorry to hear.  We'll do what we can to help keep you sane!  Don't worry too much about a bit of irregularity; we'll understand.

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Don't worry too much about a bit of irregularity; we'll understand.
> 
> t~




Some of us are getting old... and we worry about irregularity all the time........  

Glad you're keeping us around for your own sanity's sake, goonalan. This game does wonders for me as well.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 23, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> So hair colour/style, eyes, skin colour- other facial features, tattoos, scars and/or jewellery.
> 
> Then work your way down- clothes, armour, weapons etc. including colour, detail etc. If everthing is just plain then just say so, if it's worn then say so- same if its nasty and full of holes.
> 
> ...




OK, so for Velani then...

Age - 36 (and she likely looks 40+)
Height - 5' 7"
Weight - 155 (yes she's been retired for a year! she's workin it off...)

Hair - severe short cut; wild, tossled look for what there is; dark brunette
Eyes - brown, average
Skin - light-skinned, white human woman... she spent a lot of time in armor, not out tanning like all the other medieval gals
Face - oval; overall smallish head, but proportional
Lips - small, slightly upturned at the corners

Hands - rough, not slender or 'lady-like'
Chest - nothing spectacular
Waist - again, nothing spectacular - no hour-glass figure

Armor - hard-worn, un-polished steel; purposeful and useful; not 'titilating' in any way; neck-to-knee/elbow type coverage; Fallcrest emblem on breastplate 
Arms/Hands - simple dark brown leather gloves, well worn, again with Fallcrest emblem on backs of hands
Feet - Heavy leather lowers (ankle and below) with lace-up leather uppers to the knee
Waist - simple leather belt with scabbard

Sword - in left hand - simple longsword
Shield - in right hand - nearly as wide as high with rounded, scalloped edges; worn steel with black edging; a few obvious blemishes/dings

No jewlery save a simple wedding ring. No scars or tattoos. 


As for Freggo - I'm _really_ loathe to describe a character I had no business in creating. I'd hate to go off track and it not be what Goken had in mind for him. I will leave it to you, goonalan or anyone who's been here since the beginning, to decide how he should be represented if we haven't heard back from Goken by the time you want to submit all of this. 

To that effect, again I ask all of you: what little I've done so far, have I captured Freggo? Any advice? I'm not even comfortable chiming in now in the IC thread with him.... I suppose it's because he's such an awesome character and I don't want to 'ruin' him. Help!


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello everyone!  I'm here to take over for Kali so the botting isn't needed!  Hooray!

I'm told you guys are in a break in the game and it's a good time to join up; can I get the CB file and maybe a bit of background on the char for RP purposes?  Thanks to all of you and I hope we have a great time!


----------



## tiornys (Sep 23, 2011)

Hooray!

The L2 version of Kali that I've been using is linked here.

Of particular note: I didn't choose a theme for Kali.  I suspect [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] will let you add a theme.

The impression I had of Kali from hairychin's play was as something of a maverick, but I didn't have a strong enough grasp of him to be comfortable with the portrayal (sort of like larryfinnjr has been uncomfortable with his portrayal of Freggo--I only hope I did as well with Kali as I think he has with Freggo).  For the duration of my stewardship he's been silent unless the scene really called for speech.

t~


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Hooray!
> 
> The L2 version of Kali that I've been using is linked here.
> 
> ...




Dang, link didn't show any CB files.  Dug through rogue's gallery and got the level 1; what's new power and feat?


----------



## tiornys (Sep 23, 2011)

The link was to a post earlier in this thread that had the CB file uploaded and talked about my choices.  Or at least, that's what I intended it to be.

Anyway, I took Axe Expertise and Invigorating Stride.

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Looks like EnWorld is going wonky - Quote replies aren't working at all, and Quick Replies end up posting the "Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply." 

Workaround - use Quick Reply, before you post it, copy it. Then, after the bogus post shows up, edit it and paste your original post in. At least that works.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 24, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm here to take over for Kali so the botting isn't needed!  Hooray!
> 
> I'm told you guys are in a break in the game and it's a good time to join up; can I get the CB file and maybe a bit of background on the char for RP purposes?  Thanks to all of you and I hope we have a great time!




Hello and welcome!!

Great to have you on the team.  If you're interested in catching up on the party's actions you can head to our wiki site and check out what we've been upto and lots of other information!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome onboard, Blutspitze! Goonalan is a great DM, you will have a lot of fun here. 

I'm sure tiornys will be relieved that some of the extra work will be taken off his shoulders. Now if only [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] would be back...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

You're up [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION] any problems either post here or message me, or any of the other players.

Welcome to our world.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2011)

*Hide or Leather*

You described it as Hide, but then called it Leather, but I assume the first one was correct? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> You described it as Hide, but then called it Leather, but I assume the first one was correct?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Correct, as requested on your wishlist.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks! 


I suppose, Kali will just move ahead 3 squares and then decide based on what he can see.

Maybe we can speed things up a bit by doing that for him already?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I suppose, Kali will just move ahead 3 squares and then decide based on what he can see.
> 
> Maybe we can speed things up a bit by doing that for him already?




I just called him - he's at work for a couple hours yet - yes pls, move Kali to the intersection and, if nothing is stopping him finish his move toward the east where the kid's calls were coming from. Thanks!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 24, 2011)

@tiornys would you mind finishing Kali's turn?

i'm not sure exactly how he'd act, but I'm thinking he (and likely everyone in the group) would be moved to act - personally, i'm thinking AP to move again so can get in a charge - i know that's what Velani's gonna do...


----------



## tiornys (Sep 24, 2011)

Bit of a sticky point here, since we transitioned directly to combat before [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION] really took Kali over.  [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] normally runs Kali's out of combat perception checks as though he were in Aspect of the Soaring Hawk.  I'd pretty much established that Kali always shifted to Aspect of the Cunning Fox once it was obvious that combat was immanent, but in this case we hit combat directly from scouting mode.  So it seems likely that Kali would have been in Aspect of the Soaring Hawk, but I don't think we've ever established a precedent for this kind of situation, and I have no idea what Blutspitze wants to have as a precedent.

Unfortunately, it is a _very_ relevant question, because the +2 bonus to speed from Aspect of the Soaring Hawk happens to be exactly enough to allow Kali to move and charge the creature without spending an action point.

Of lesser concern, has Blutspitze picked a theme yet?  I can think of multiple themes whose abilities would be very useful in this situation, and at least some of them would have been among my top contenders had I been picking a theme for Kali.  Assuming a theme is going to be selected, I think that decision should be made before we learn too much about this combat--or delayed until after the combat.

Finally, regardless of which stance Kali is in, he's unlikely to want to change it during this round.  That gives him a free minor action, which he could potentially use to apply one of his two doses of poison.  If he's in AotSH, then he should be at the doors, and would have more information about whether it's worth using the poison before charging.  If he's in AotCF, he can move into the room and get more information before AP-Charge.  Either way, that's another decision I don't want to take away from Blutspitze (although if the creature is undead, he's unlikely to want to use poison since most undead are immune).

I think we want Goonalan to make a ruling on which stance Kali is in, and then either provide more room description based on Kali being at the door or on Kali moving into the room (M:26 looks about right).  Then Blutzpitze can decide about poison.  Whether or not we should wait on that description until Blutspitze decides on a theme--I have no idea on that one.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Bit of a sticky point here, since we transitioned directly to combat before [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION] really took Kali over.  [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] normally runs Kali's out of combat perception checks as though he were in Aspect of the Soaring Hawk.  I'd pretty much established that Kali always shifted to Aspect of the Cunning Fox once it was obvious that combat was immanent, but in this case we hit combat directly from scouting mode.  So it seems likely that Kali would have been in Aspect of the Soaring Hawk, but I don't think we've ever established a precedent for this kind of situation, and I have no idea what Blutspitze wants to have as a precedent.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is a _very_ relevant question, because the +2 bonus to speed from Aspect of the Soaring Hawk happens to be exactly enough to allow Kali to move and charge the creature without spending an action point.
> 
> ...




Kali is in Soaring Hawk, and no Theme till the end of the combat, he can therefore move another two squares for his first Move and then... over to you. (Edit) Or rather over to me again, more description coming IC in a moment.

Sorry I though Blutspitze was in... anything amiss?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 24, 2011)

He's in - I just talked to him - just finished work, on his way to my place actually - if you'll kindly scoot him forward 2 squares, we'll work with AofSH, no prob. No theme, check. We'll have a reply up within the hour!

Thanks to you both


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> He's in - I just talked to him - just finished work, on his way to my place actually - if you'll kindly scoot him forward 2 squares, we'll work with AofSH, no prob. No theme, check. We'll have a reply up within the hour!
> 
> Thanks to you both




No probs. Done IC.

Change to new stance is a Minor only so could be for next time...

Sorry if I moved forward a little too rapidly there.

Oh and I'm presuming that Kyalia is wearing her nice new Hide armour (AC 19 now)?

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

Obviously I've got to do descriptions for Freggo (unless Goken responds which he's not done so far), Kali and Magnus.

Below is my impression of all three, please add or subtract as you see fit, is this what you see when you imagine each of the three-

Magnus-

Thick set Male Dwarf Fighter wearing Scale Armour, a Heavy Shield and Warhammer close to hand- if not in hand. A flame-haired mad-Dwarf, lover of the booze, he should have a tankard or something similar attached to his belt or likewise close to hand. Magnus ticks all the boxes for your stereotypical Dwarf Fighter- tough as old boots, grizzly, a short-fuse, an explosive temper and big on hitting things till they go away. All of his kit (armour, warhammer etc.) is begged, borrowed, stolen, broken once or twice and then fixed up with whatever is at hand- it all works of course but it doesn't look great, or heroic. 

If he were not an adventurer someone spying him would think him a bum, a drunken bum at that.


Freggo

Male Human Swordmage.  Sandy haired, white but tanned and with a toothpaste smile, six foot tall and lean but muscled (he looks the hero). Luke Skywalker without all the moodiness, arrogance and deep thinking. Freggo is beyond confident, and yet is never boorish- he's jolly, and decent, and nice, and clean-cut; you know he loves his mum and dad- he stops traffic to let old ladies cross the road. He wears a nice (new?) suit of Leather armour, wields a longsword- likewise new, with a pair of javelins in a sling/holdall on his back. 

He's new to this hero lark but is an eager puppy, knocking things over as he makes grande heroic gestures and remarks before throwing himself in to the battle.


Kalimaru (Kali)

A Male Razorclaw Shifter (I'll provide a picture of one if you can't find one). Big (six foot tall but looks bigger), heavily muscled but lean and mean (a brute of a man/beast), with a thatch of black wild hair- and beard. He wears Hide Armour- the cured hide of some beast he killed with his hands and teeth (a low level creature), a battleaxe in one hand and a hand axe in the other. Longbow quiver and arrows on his back. Everything he wears and owns has been made specifically to do the job it is employed for- nothing he owns is new. He or his clan manufactured everything from whatever was in the wild that would do the job, he is after all a Ranger, a wildman, a silent killer. His apparel would most probably has tribal markings and is dyed to camouflage the silent hunter.

A deadly brute, with all the right tools- he looks like might eat you rather than shake your hand.


Just impressions I formed along the way. I'd be happy for any alternate opinions.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 24, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] - With Kali's warning to the party (or possibly his direction as she rounds the corner?), is it possible Velani would be able to charge attack Z#2 south of the open doors? If not she'll likely just double move into the room and activate her defender aura.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] - With Kali's warning to the party (or possibly his direction as she rounds the corner?), is it possible Velani would be able to charge attack Z#2 south of the open doors? If not she'll likely just double move into the room and activate her defender aura.




Not a problem...


----------



## tiornys (Sep 25, 2011)

Wooo, good start [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION]   Nice damage rolls!

Ah-shahran’s white hair is bushy and unkempt. This combines with his wide, pale blue eyes to give an impression of someone who is not, perhaps, completely sane. Adding to the impression, Ah-shahran’s gaze alternates between rapid shifts and long stares. Ah-shahran’s skin is dominated by pale gray, and his bare face lacks the customary Deva patterns. Only on the bottom of his wrists and the palms of his hands are dark gray patterns visible. Ah-shahran wears a dark gray (same color as his markings) flowing cloak over leather armor and carries a gnarled staff that he uses as a walking stick in his left hand.

His spirit companion Gorm manifests as a ghostly bulldog, normal size and conformation--the only thing remarkable about him is his spiritual state.

t~


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry to all for the slight delay in getting Kali up and running, a busy day of work and chocolate.....

Thank you all for the warm welcome and I look forward to gaming in here; and yay for an awesome introductory turn as the char


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 25, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Sorry to all for the slight delay in getting Kali up and running, a busy day of work and chocolate.....
> 
> Thank you all for the warm welcome and I look forward to gaming in here; and yay for an awesome introductory turn as the char




NP and glad to have you on board.

Is 40 HP the most damage by a PC in a single round by the way? If not it's pretty close to it...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 25, 2011)

it should have been 42 actually - the CB file blutzpitze was using didn't have his bracers equipped....


----------



## tiornys (Sep 25, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> it should have been 42 actually - the CB file blutzpitze was using didn't have his bracers equipped....



Heh, oops.  To be honest, I never bothered to even import Kali's file back to the CB to add the bracers.  But I should have mentioned them when I turned over stewardship.  You got the 2 doses of Carrion Crawler Brain Juice poison, right?

t~

edit: and we're unlikely to catch Viator's barrel explosion total, as far as total damage in a single round....
edit again: 102 total damage to enemies, with 42 of it on one of them.  9 collateral damage to Freggo.  Yeah, gonna be a while before we catch that one, although we can probably eclipse the single target high.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 25, 2011)

[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] - yep, got the brain juice, too - showed him the OP today, too.  thanks!

way better than Velani did when she joined the party, failing at the skill challenge on the way and then missing during every swing in her first combat.......  LOL


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 26, 2011)

*Viator Description*

Age - 80 (but Eladrin so late teens in look)
Height - 5' 5"
Weight – 130

Hair – chin length, layers, dirty blonde with natural bright blonde highlights
Eyes – ice blue, slightly larger than average
Skin - light-skinned, Eladrin style 
Face - angular; late teen boyish, high cheekbones, thin eyebrows
Lips - full, light

Hands – elegant but strong (piano player’s hands)
Chest – late teen body but frail
Waist – as above

Armor – Black, slightly flared beyond the waist long sleeved jacket (think General Zod from the Superman films with less PVC!), with silver tracings and possibly silver design work. Trousers are slightly baggy and black
Hands – Bare but black leather bracers (with the silver tracings!) to match the boots and hold the jacket away from his hands
Feet – Leather, shin high boots, same silver tracings
Waist – kind of a thin cinch belt (male looking!) with silver tracings, held at the side by a small, silver V shaped pin (made by his mother) 
It’s a uniform, basically. But trying to be worn in a “cool teenage” way.

A small, translucent crystal floats either by his shoulder or waist: close enough to be grabbed. It reflects his eyes in colour when it catches the light.

The air crackles with static around him occasionally and his hair can look like its caught in a wind fan. He should appeal to most Twilight fans 

Viator comes across as small and vulnerable. His blonde hair and diminutive stature belie an internal strength. Only his ice blue eyes hint toward the destructive power his mind contains. Occasionally struggling with the torrent inside he develops a tick under times of great stress that can only be relieved by unleashing his psionic flow.


*Flashback 1*
…the feyshadows leaping and swarming over him. He swats at them helplessly and feels a sudden jolt through his body, like ice water and fire at the same time.
Your physical self is useless. A pathetic shell with the sole purpose of containing the power of the mind. Unleash your shackles.
Panicking, he falls to the ground, rolling, desperate to throw the shifting shapes. They tear at him, speak of things that will happen. His ice blue eyes widen in terror.
The test subject is failing, sir. Another in a line of failures. I thought this one was different, sir. I’m sorry.
I thought you were special, boy, but I was wrong. You shame yourself and you shame your family.
The mind is the sole self. The mind is the sole self. I am a mental fortress. I control my body. The mind is the sole self.
The power erupts from him, the shadows ripped away; twisted and torn as the air ripples around him. The static charge in the air crackles as his form goes from lying to standing in the blink of an eye. His hand outstretched, the source of the shadows explodes in a silent, invisible eruption. Dark tatters float down to the ground. His left eye twitches.
Good, son. Very good.

*Flashback 2*
…the flying creatures whirled around him, insubstantial but distracting. Confusion, panic, shot through him, his arms raised to fight them off.
Listen to your orders! Maintain calm and listen to your orders!
He carefully lowered his arms as he breathed calmly.
A flying creature swooped low towards him, talons ready to shred him.
The mind is the sole self.
From the corner of his eye, he glimpsed movement, a something crouching low to the floor.
Now! At your 3 o’clock! Unleash!
Without taking his eyes from the talons he reached out with his right hand, his fingers twitching. The world erupted around the shadowed movement. The flying creature dissipated and all was still.
He was turned away from the broken body before he could get a better look at its tiny, broken frame.
Good, son. Very good…


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys, just a heads up that I'm heading to Egypt for a couple of weeks now (well needed holiday). I will try and post as often as I can from the free wifi but if I'm holding things up I trust one of you to keep him alive. Back and blasting (mainly Dimensional Scramble for positioning and Dishearten for keeping those hard hitters down). Only blow the daily if there are two or more big creatures around: it's useless otherwise. Teleport around all you want and when power points are used up, you can fey step again.
As I say, I'll hopefully get a chance but I don't want to delay proceedings. Hopefully we'll have a full team again soon!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

Just to say have been having PC/work related issues, been running Antivirus scans et al since I got home from work.

If you get an e-mail from me and it looks dodgy then don't open it.

Things, fingers-crossed, should be okay now though.

And back to the game...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

Waiting on description of Kyalia for artwork.

Sorry if I'm nagging, genuinely excited...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, I know, there's always so much to do... I will do that tomorrow. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2011)

Ouch! 

I sure hope those beasties will fall quickly...


And it's kinda good now, that Velani didn't use up that Daily healing power earlier. 

Not, that this makes things a lot better, but at least some. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 27, 2011)

Indeed! Now if she only managed to hurt the verflixt thing.... Bah!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2011)

Viator should try to seperate them with his teleporting powers (so they can't both attack the same of us), get one of them into the room, so we can attack it and hopefully kill it quickly.

Uhh... and hope they can only do that much damage with CA or something, because if that health bar is any representation of how much they can withstand, that's ~200 HP each. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2011)

H25 and H27 are blocked by the terrain?

Then Kyalia will go to I26 and block the advance of those Skeletons on her turn.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Viator should try to seperate them with his teleporting powers (so they can't both attack the same of us), get one of them into the room, so we can attack it and hopefully kill it quickly.
> 
> Uhh... and hope they can only do that much damage with CA or something, because if that health bar is any representation of how much they can withstand, that's ~200 HP each.
> 
> ...



I doubt they each have 200 HP (that would put them each in the vicinity of Sinruth); if they do, well, we might be running away (or dying).  In any case, I'm thinking this might be a good place for Living Missile.  Dimensional Scramble can't really get them separated enough to do much good given this layout, but Living Missile can effectively stun one (prone + slow at minimum, and it can be sent too far to reach anyone), while potentially knocking the other prone with decent damage.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 28, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I doubt they each have 200 HP (that would put them each in the vicinity of Sinruth); if they do, well, we might be running away (or dying).  In any case, I'm thinking this might be a good place for Living Missile.  Dimensional Scramble can't really get them separated enough to do much good given this layout, but Living Missile can effectively stun one (prone + slow at minimum, and it can be sent too far to reach anyone), while potentially knocking the other prone with decent damage.
> 
> t~




Remember the picture you are looking at (the Health meter) is from when the creature had been hit by Velani only, I didn't update the map for when Ah-shahran/Kyalia did another 12 points of damage. If you could see that image now you would note that the creature has taken over a third of its total HP already... 

Just had a look at the above image, when the creature has only taken 10 HP damage from Velani, if you look up close you can see a dotted line- that's the start of the creatures token- part of it is being covered by the blue aura around Velani's tokan- therefore a bit of the creature's empty health bar is hidden from sight (while next to Velani).

Issue 1-

Actually the entire conversation about Health bars is a little worrying, alright not worrying let me explain- I put the health bars on show particularly for my other group- who had a habit at times of letting the Paladin with 4 HP get in to combat... I thought seeing their Health bars would nudge them in to doing something about the problem.

Now I'm concerned that you are judging who to fight in an encounter based on the status of their health bar (and a guestimate of their Hit Points). Congrats on being smart enough to do this but is it too much, should I remove the Health bars so that you have to rely on gut feeling rather than... a viewable Health Bar?

Any opinions please?

Issue 2-

I think Viator is enjoying his holiday, if he hasn't moved by midnight tonight can someone bot him for a turn, or else I will with a bit of Dimensional Scramble- or something else?

Any suggestions?

Issue 3-

I'd like to keep the Goken slot open until the end of this adventure, he hasn't replied to any of my messages still. If he's still not back then we need to make a decision- get a new player, or else change down to 5 PCs.

Just wanted to broach the subject.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Issue 1-
> 
> Actually the entire conversation about Health bars is a little worrying, alright not worrying let me explain- I put the health bars on show particularly for my other group- who had a habit at times of letting the Paladin with 4 HP get in to combat... I thought seeing their Health bars would nudge them in to doing something about the problem.
> 
> ...




I don't really think that it is a huge advantage. We do know how much damage we have caused, and once a creature hits bloodied, it is apparant, how much damage (roughly) it will still be able to sustain, anyways (and before that, a minimum, that it definitely can take still).

In fact, I think it is not unreasonable to be able to somewhat judge a creature's wound status, maybe not with the accuracy that the health bar offers, but at least in rough stages.



> Issue 3-
> 
> I'd like to keep the Goken slot open until the end of this adventure, he hasn't replied to any of my messages still. If he's still not back then we need to make a decision- get a new player, or else change down to 5 PCs.




I would also like to keep his slot open, though at some point we gotta have to make that decision. Would be a shame to lose him, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I don't really think that it is a huge advantage. We do know how much damage we have caused, and once a creature hits bloodied, it is apparant, how much damage (roughly) it will still be able to sustain, anyways (and before that, a minimum, that it definitely can take still).
> 
> In fact, I think it is not unreasonable to be able to somewhat judge a creature's wound status, maybe not with the accuracy that the health bar offers, but at least in rough stages.
> 
> ...




Just wanted to make a quick comment about the Goken slot- I heart Goken, I want him back, I want him back right now- I heart Freggo.

My Mrs. is doing the proof reading for the stuff I post on OP, she puts up with my hobby but has nothing whatsoever to do with it. We were talking about the proofreading the other day, when she just mentioned-

"I like Freggo, he's daft."

That's possibly the nicest thing she has said about my D&D fixation for more than a decade...

Even my Mrs. misses Goken/Freggo- I too would like to keep the slot open, I actually thought about saying that we should keep the slot open for the next adventure too. Possibly play five players if Goken is not about and either have him join at the end (if he comes back), or else if I can fix the narrative have him join mid game. Or else declare him lost to us at the end of the next adventure.

I just think we have to think about it- I'd like to hear other people's opinions.

Just once more- Goken/Freggo rocks!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 28, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Issue 1-
> 
> Actually the entire conversation about Health bars is a little worrying, alright not worrying let me explain- I put the health bars on show particularly for my other group- who had a habit at times of letting the Paladin with 4 HP get in to combat... I thought seeing their Health bars would nudge them in to doing something about the problem.
> 
> ...




I'm for the health bar. Using it for combat decisions to me isn't an evil that need to be avoided - you could be facing 2 bloodied creatures, but knowing who'd completely covered in viscera and ready to drop dead is realistic (and something I use at my tabletop game, too). It's just as easy to say, "well it was bloodied when it went from 44 to 56 points damage taken, so at best it has 56 more hit points, blah blah blah." Lastly, it is even more beneficial in the PbP world when combats can last a week in real life time and players can lose track of who's been beat up more (yes, they can read the combat log you awesomely provide, but if all I have to do is look at the health bar and go, AH yes, it was #3 we're all beating on, it's just much easier).



Goonalan said:


> Issue 2-
> 
> I think Viator is enjoying his holiday, if he hasn't moved by midnight tonight can someone bot him for a turn, or else I will with a bit of Dimensional Scramble- or something else?
> 
> Any suggestions?




Perfectly fair, and he was for someone botting anyway. Concur with tiornys recommendation of Living Missile. 



Goonalan said:


> Issue 3-
> 
> I'd like to keep the Goken slot open until the end of this adventure, he hasn't replied to any of my messages still. If he's still not back then we need to make a decision- get a new player, or else change down to 5 PCs.




Again concur. Goken is/was awesome - I do hope he returns. As we reach the near end of this module, we should revisit the issue if he's not returned to decide recruit or downsize.

My 2 cp.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for taking over guys. My access here is still touch and go so if I'm holding things up keep going. 

For the record, I'd have used two DS on the hordes of skeletons and slid Ah-shahran out of the way with Forceful Push. However 1) this seems like a desperate enough moment to crack out Living Missile 2) I did say bot me so I'm not put out and 3) with those damn rolls it'd have been pointless anyway! Seriously [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] couldn't you have used those dice rolls on us?! 

And where are you [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] ? I really do hope he's ok. All for waiting. 

Hopefully be around. If the scorching sun and beautiful sea and ridiculously good service doesn't prevent me.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Thanks for taking over guys. My access here is still touch and go so if I'm holding things up keep going.
> 
> For the record, I'd have used two DS on the hordes of skeletons and slid Ah-shahran out of the way with Forceful Push. However 1) this seems like a desperate enough moment to crack out Living Missile 2) I did say bot me so I'm not put out and 3) with those damn rolls it'd have been pointless anyway! Seriously [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] couldn't you have used those dice rolls on us?!
> 
> ...




Sorry if I was a little terse in the IC, not you I'm mad at- work, as usual. Union meetings to day- we're taking legal advice about lots of things, it's all coming to a head and it looks like it's going to get ugly.

But hey-ho...

I hate botting other people's characters, can we make a rule from here on in if someone has to depart then a player (nominated or otherwise) takes over. I know it's hard because we're down a Freggo, and Blutspitze has only just joined us, and Larry is already botting Freggo, and... etc.

But I really don't like to bot PCs- I'm not even very good at it, certainly not as clever as you guys.

And I know I jumped in and played Viator but... But this is the only game of D&D I get, I've gone from one real-life game, a Maptools game and two PBPs to one PBP game- when I do get to computer I'm desperate to be on with it.

Again, my bad.

I'm a bit- whatever the word is for mad, exhausted, a bit frightened et al.

Cheers Paul


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 30, 2011)

Worry not, friend. Life happens. I'm glad we're here to give you the break you need. As for botting Viator, if no one steps up next round if needed, I'll do it.

Now question regarding our run-off fiend... you said the stairs go down... can we not see down them? Or do you need to link a separate map? I'm basically trying to decide if Velani will chase the runner... just want to know what's visible down the stairs, if anything. I'll start Velani's post in the mean time...

edit: well Velani's not chasing anyone this turn LOL but maybe someone else can/wants to... Freggo maybe?

edit2: nice smoke/dust effects on the cave-in!


----------



## tiornys (Sep 30, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], was 24 Religion seriously not good enough to identify anything about the unknowns, or did you just miss that knowledge check?

I'm posting for Ah-shahran now.  If [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] doesn't have a chance to post for Viator by tomorrow evening (my time, so about 18 hours), I'll go ahead and post for him.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Worry not, friend. Life happens. I'm glad we're here to give you the break you need. As for botting Viator, if no one steps up next round if needed, I'll do it.
> 
> Now question regarding our run-off fiend... you said the stairs go down... can we not see down them? Or do you need to link a separate map? I'm basically trying to decide if Velani will chase the runner... just want to know what's visible down the stairs, if anything. I'll start Velani's post in the mean time...
> 
> ...




The stairs head down, I guess you can see a few spaces in to the chamber but because of the angle, you can't see a lot. I'll re-do the map so you can see a little more- not a map issue, just a forgot about that issue.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], was 24 Religion seriously not good enough to identify anything about the unknowns, or did you just miss that knowledge check?
> 
> I'm posting for Ah-shahran now.  If [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] doesn't have a chance to post for Viator by tomorrow evening (my time, so about 18 hours), I'll go ahead and post for him.
> 
> t~




Sorry, didn't spot it- will re-visit in a moment.

Got in from work at 10 PM (or thereabouts) yesterday after another 12+ hour day, that's a 75 hour working week- exactly twice my contracted hours- boy does my job suck.

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 30, 2011)

As I said, I'm really not upset and glad you got a chance to be a player in a game, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]. Sorry things are proper sucky for you at the moment. 

Thanks for being understanding guys. I am perfectly happy for you guys to bot as I trust you all. 

I'll try to get in though!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 30, 2011)

Is Ah-shahran an ritual caster? If not, then it looks like none of the characters are. Darn shame - it's looking more and more like having Comrade's Succor available would be a boon for Velani...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As I said, I'm really not upset and glad you got a chance to be a player in a game, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]. Sorry things are proper sucky for you at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for being understanding guys. I am perfectly happy for you guys to bot as I trust you all.
> 
> I'll try to get in though!




Thanks for understanding- I'm not cut out to be a player alas.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2011)

I just realized, you are still waiting for the description... will do that tomorrow! 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. The dicebot wanted Kyalia to finish her work, apparantly...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I just realized, you are still waiting for the description... will do that tomorrow!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> ...




Excellent, and thank you.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Sep 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Is Ah-shahran an ritual caster? If not, then it looks like none of the characters are. Darn shame - it's looking more and more like having Comrade's Succor available would be a boon for Velani...



Viator is a ritual caster, and Comrade's Succor is at the top of my list for a party purchase as soon as we get back to civilization.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2011)

What book is that ritual from? 

Ah, ok, found it... yeah, that can really help.


I also find the three Enchantment rituals to be really useful (Enchant / Disenchant / Transfer).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2011)

*Kyalia Description*

The image captures her really well; it should go along with the description. 








```
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/7282/kyalia.png
```

Kyalia is a typical (female) elf ranger, lithe and nimble. She is of average size, about 5' 6" tall, with a slender and athletic body. Her long, auburn hair is usually worn open and untamed, giving the elf a somewhat wild look. Her vibrant green eyes are keen and perceptive and ever curious. Her skin has a light tan, nicely underlining her overall attractive appearance. Like most of her kin, she favors natural colors, leaf-green and earthen-brown, for her clothes, and she likes them practical and comfortable. She usually wears a wide, hooded cloak, of a greenish-grey color. Her weapon of choice is the longbow, and she carries quite an arsenal of arrows with her.

If Kyalia was a season, she would be autumn.

Age - 24
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 120

Hair - auburn; long, wild and worn open
Eyes - green; vibrant
Skin - light tan
Face - slim, fine-featured
Ears - long, pointed (Tolkien style, NOT anime style)
Lips - thin, serious

Arms/Legs - slim and wiry (like a long-distance runner)
Hands - long, slender and graceful
Chest - normal
Waist - slim and willowy

Armor - magical hide armor, which is cured and tough, and all black with a dull sheen (it protects against necromantic energies and poison); it covers the torso and shoulders; underneath she wears a simple green linen shirt
Shoulders - a wide, hooded cloak of greenish-grey color
Arms - mostly bare; wrists are wrapped in dark leather with some natural decorations
Hands - bare
Legs - earthen-brown soft leather pants
Feet - earthen-brown soft leather boots
Waist - simple leather belt with dagger sheath (see weapons), quiver, and a leather pouch; there is also a small vial with blue liquid here (a healing potion)

Weapons - wood elvish style longbow; a simple hunting knife in a leather sheathe at her left side
Quiver - a back quiver and a side quiver at her right side, both filled with arrows (green and black fletching)

Backpack - small leather pack, light load, with bedroll and waterskin

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 2, 2011)

Just to say the e-mail has been sent with all the PCs descriptions on it, and now we wait.

I altered Kyalia very slightly- I wanted the picture to reflect the PCs when they first got together so I took out the Healing Potion and the fact that your Hide armour was magical etc. Left the descriptions the same though.

I'm excited.

I'll keep you informed as and when I know any more.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 2, 2011)

If no Viator by 5.45 then someone please feel free to jump in.

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'm all for Viator learning as many rituals as possible. 

And obviously the dice are punishing me for having a fantastic holiday.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 3, 2011)

1st pass pencil sketch of PCs here, what do people think?

lineup1stpass

Personally when I think of the guys I picture the following changes-

Ah-shahran shorter (in comparison to Freggo & Kali)
Freggo just spot on.
Kali broader and bulkier still.
Kyalia spot on again.
Magnus again very close- bulkier?
Viator- yep that's him.
Velani- less butch, a little more womanly.
Gorm- Lol, spot on again.

Obviously these are just my thought, they're your PCs, and remember this is only a 1st pass. Feedback would be great at this point.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2011)

My thoughts...

Overall - very nice! 

Ah-shahran - he looks like a human, not a deva (no wings, for example)
Freggo - awesome 
Kali - actually, his stats are more agile/nimble, than bulky/strong, even though he kinda gives that latter impression; a little bulkier would fit him, I think, and a more predatory stance, maybe; oh, and prominent fangs?
Kyalia - very nice  (maybe a little too cute, but that's ok )
Magnus - looks good to me (maybe add a helmet?)
Viator - again, looks good (didn't realize, he is that small )
Velani - yeah, she looks a little too much like a guy there; maybe the blade could be a bit longer
Gorm - good doggie!  He should be at Ah-shahran's side, of course; maybe a little bigger overall

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2011)

> Note you're +8 to hit, the Ghoul is no longer Dazed, therefore no Combat Advantage




I get Combat Advantage against targets flanked by my allies. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Oct 4, 2011)

Is that seriously the first time that Distant Advantage has kicked in?  We need to do a better job of getting flanks for you.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2011)

Flanking is usually a good idea, anyways. 

Against Sinruth it worked quite a few times, too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Oct 4, 2011)

Sketch looks generally good to me, although I agree that Velani is not quite as female as I'd imagined her. edit: although, now that I've reread it, larryfinnjr's description definitely minimizes her femininity, so the sketch may have her right.

Ah-shahran really is quite tall, as are most Deva.  At 6' 3", he's just under average for the race.  Without coloring, he should look human; Deva are very similar to humans aside from "an unearthly beauty and an uncanny stillness" and their coloration.  Ah-shahran deliberately neglects certain aspects of his grooming and adopts mannerisms to make his unearthliness less apparent.  The most telling part of his appearance is his pale gray skin (the dark gray markings on his palms and wrist bottoms are not very obvious).

Deva don't have wings, although many favor wing-like shoulder ornaments (and halo or crown-like headwear).  Ah-shahran, being a bit odd by Deva standards, does not go in for wings (or halos).

All of which is to say, I think the artist pretty much nailed Ah-shahran.

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 4, 2011)

Sketch

Love the 1st draft. Love Freggo, think it's perfect. Same for Kyalia. Funny, I always imagined Viator as short! LOL  Personally, I'd like to see even longer, wild hair on Ah-shahran, but that's just me. Kali - can go either way, more predator-like, or more bulky. Not sure on Gorm - cute dog, but I imagined him more gruff. As for Velani - yes, wanted to play down the "breast"plate(s) usually found on fantasy-style women, but she's a bit too butch. Her nose is too big, as are her feet (compare to Kyalia's feet, which look great). Agree on longer sword. I know I said originally no hourglass figure, but maybe a just a bit would bring a little feminity and just the hint of upper curves. Would love to see a crest on the breastplate - nothing specific ([MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] - is there a Fallcrest symbol somewhere in your documentation?). Love the boots. Tell your artist thanks!!


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Sketch
> 
> Love the 1st draft. Love Freggo, think it's perfect. Same for Kyalia. Funny, I always imagined Viator as short! LOL  Personally, I'd like to see even longer, wild hair on Ah-shahran, but that's just me. Kali - can go either way, more predator-like, or more bulky. Not sure on Gorm - cute dog, but I imagined him more gruff. As for Velani - yes, wanted to play down the "breast"plate(s) usually found on fantasy-style women, but she's a bit too butch. Her nose is too big, as are her feet (compare to Kyalia's feet, which look great). Agree on longer sword. I know I said originally no hourglass figure, but maybe a just a bit would bring a little feminity and just the hint of upper curves. Would love to see a crest on the breastplate - nothing specific ([MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] - is there a Fallcrest symbol somewhere in your documentation?). Love the boots. Tell your artist thanks!!




I've looked lots of places for a Fallcrest symbol and not found one.

I suggested a shield (coat of arms) with scrollwork and a bit of latin- 'per ardva ad astra', meaning, 'through endeavour to the stars'

Hope that's okay- get back to me either way asap.

I'm sending through comments to the artist tomorrow night.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, sure, anything's fine, really. I like the latin choice, too! I'll try to somehow incorporate that notion into Velani's persona.

As to the IC thread - DAMN YOU. Bad guys hiding and grinning inside magic circles of unknown power. Finding the line between ME and VELANI is tough here! I can honestly see Velani 1) valiantly charging headlong into that thing, ignoring the potential danger, 2) carefully skulking around the western edge, in an effort to ensure nothing's coming from THERE, or 3) staying right were she is and calling to the troops to come in and help.  GAH.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe Velani could make a Perception check to notice...

[SBLOCK=to Goonalan]...that the Ghoul has obviously healed quite a bit in there.

Yeah, yeah, those Health Bars again... but since it was almost "dead" before, there might be something visible. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2011)

tiornys said:


> All of which is to say, I think the artist pretty much nailed Ah-shahran.




Good! 

So, those wings in the pictures are ornamental? Aha, didn't know that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Maybe Velani could make a Perception check to notice...
> 
> [SBLOCK=to Goonalan]...that the Ghoul has obviously healed quite a bit in there.
> 
> ...




I had considered that, however then I also considered Velani's passive perception score of 10... There's actually more to see, if someone gets closer (Velani is 25 feet away), and they have a better passive perception.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2011)

When my turn comes around, Kyalia will surely head for the doors. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Good!
> 
> So, those wings in the pictures are ornamental? Aha, didn't know that.
> 
> ...



Heh, I didn't either until your comment made me pay more attention to the pictures.  Then I had to go read the full entry to figure out why they had wings, when I knew there was no mention of wings in their Physical Qualities entry.  The clothing comments are at the end of the Playing a Deva section.

[MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION], I think I managed to fool the die roller 

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 5, 2011)

[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] thank you!! My first hit in combat! Obviously for my next turn feel free to blow my Fey Step or Transport Self to get me out of there please! 

As for the art work I'm very impressed! The detail is fantastic. I only really want to comment on Viator: I think he's great but would love to see him look a little more boyish - at first glance he looked quite old in the face. Also, his feet look a little big for his dainty body! I also love the static but wont mind if theres a few less in the next draft. And I can see that the orb is crystal shaped in the plan behind him. I'm also ok with that. 

Im back Sun (just in time for this battle to be over!) so normal scheduling shall resume. Sorry for disrupting and thank you to all who have taken over

PS. Kali is devastating in this battle!


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent all of your comments (about your PCs) to the artist yesterday evening, awaiting reply.

Will keep you informed.

Thanks PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2011)

And here are the four updated characters-

second pass

I'm very happy with Magnus and Kali... over to Larry and Raven?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm unsure about the face now! Opinions? Maybe somewhere between the two? The feet are lovely and the crystal and the static (I envision the "warp" around him growing with level, you see?). I'm not sure what age Viator comes across as in human years.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I'm unsure about the face now! Opinions? Maybe somewhere between the two? The feet are lovely and the crystal and the static (I envision the "warp" around him growing with level, you see?). I'm not sure what age Viator comes across as in human years.




I think you should start young, and possibly get older- more worn, or wise, or darker, or... somehow affected. But start naive, hopeful et al.

The thing about Freggo's picture I like is you can see the hope and optimism in his face, or else naivity, I do hope Goekn comes back- I really would like to see his PC get older, more experienced.

The same in a sense for Viator. In the picture he's light, happy-ish and a bit cocky (sure of himself), like when he had a go at Eoffram Troyas for impugning his honour. Right now he thinks honour (or whatever it is he calls it) is important. While there's the nervous, worried side to him mostly to the fore is the fact that he is young, and full of life. I get that he doesn't know how beautiful he is- hence his nervous chat with the bar maid back in the Nentir Inn. But some of the time- especially in the combat he's certain of himself and his powers- except for for he seems to have the worst dice at times.

I like him as he is- I think the distance he travels will be etched on his face. More so than the build up of static that surrounds him.

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 6, 2011)

You have just summed it up perfectly. I defer to your opinion entirely. Go with it.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely an improvement!

Magnus face is a lot better now. Kali's too.

Maybe Viator should have the eyes more like in the first picture, keeping his face so young as it is now, though?

I also like how Velani turned out in the second picture. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 7, 2011)

As for Velani - love the armor mods and the sword - certainly beefier. And the reshaping of the armor I think gives her the faint female figure without being too Warcraft. Love it. 

Thee things I would still like to request: her nose is still too big. I'm not sure how to do it (I'm FAR from artistic), but her face overall is still boyish. I know that's largelly due to her hair, but maybe she could have a slight smile instead? Also, her legs/feet are still too thick, IMHO, too manly. If they could just be thinned somewhat, that would add a bit of femininity. Lastly (this is new) - could she have a sheathed widow's blade dagger on her opposite hip?

Thanks for all the effort!


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> As for Velani - love the armor mods and the sword - certainly beefier. And the reshaping of the armor I think gives her the faint female figure without being too Warcraft. Love it.
> 
> Thee things I would still like to request: her nose is still too big. I'm not sure how to do it (I'm FAR from artistic), but her face overall is still boyish. I know that's largelly due to her hair, but maybe she could have a slight smile instead? Also, her legs/feet are still too thick, IMHO, too manly. If they could just be thinned somewhat, that would add a bit of femininity. Lastly (this is new) - could she have a sheathed widow's blade dagger on her opposite hip?
> 
> Thanks for all the effort!




New instructions sent through.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

The guy doing the art asks-

Do you know what he means by a 'widow's blade' dagger? It's not a classification I'm familiar with.  It's important to note that any distinctive blade shape is likely to be obscured by the sheathe, but a picture or full description would be very handy.

[MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION]

I've googled it but can't find it.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry, it's technically called a Widow's Knife.

*Widow’s knife:* Named for a similar-looking harvesting tool used in the verdant belts, this weapon has a wide blade on one end of a wood or an ivory handle. Hidden within the handle are two spring-loaded prongs.

 Image of Widow's Knife


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

Velani

third pass

Over to you [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION]


----------



## tiornys (Oct 8, 2011)

Apparently, I should stick to rolling dice for myself, and stop rolling for other people.  At least, that's what the last 7 d20 rolls I've made suggest....

t~

edit: and I like that third pass


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 8, 2011)

Hot diggity that's just perfect! Props galore to your artist, goonalan! Thanks so very much.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Hot diggity that's just perfect! Props galore to your artist, goonalan! Thanks so very much.




Sent to the artist.

He's working on adding color now...

Can't wait to see them.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, very nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 9, 2011)

I thought it was funny Paul let Freggo's response count as "someone else."  LOL

Certainly not trying to hog the field...matter of fact I'm biting my virtual tongue to keep from scooping up those bracers and helm. 

Can't wait to take it to the final baddies!!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome home, Raven! 

Now if we can just get Goken to chime in.....

BTW - Paul - any idea what Goken's idea was with the familiar he chose at lvl2? I've no idea what to do with it.....


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 10, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Welcome home, Raven!
> 
> Now if we can just get Goken to chime in.....
> 
> BTW - Paul - any idea what Goken's idea was with the familiar he chose at lvl2? I've no idea what to do with it.....




It was a firefly- now you have as much information as me...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 10, 2011)

Full Line up

New Image-

full lineup color sample

Comments...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2011)

Heh. Spectral Doggie! 

I think Kyalia's boots should not be quite as bright (more like the brown color of those Freggo is wearing, I'd say). Otherwise she looks great! 

Overall, they look really cool. The only one that seems a little strange, is Magnus... I don't really know why... I think it is the yellowish color of the armor. Maybe if it was more like bronze (i.e. darker, more brownish metal tone).

Ah-shahren looks like a ghost, but I suppose that is intended. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2011)

Green also looks quite nice for the boots. What do you think?







Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 11, 2011)

Have we ground to a halt here, or rather there...

Can we move the game on, and...

Is the picture any good- what needs altering.

Sorry if you're all dead busy but, I don't know that.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry, I kind of collapsed for a day and a half (not enough sleep for the last 3 weeks caught up to me).  Catching up now.  Ah-shahran and Gorm look great!

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 11, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Sorry, I kind of collapsed for a day and a half (not enough sleep for the last 3 weeks caught up to me).  Catching up now.  Ah-shahran and Gorm look great!
> 
> t~




Cool, thanks for the reply.

In game I was worried that I had somehow overstepped the mark with Ah-shahran's vision- I thought you were peeved at me (don't ask me why, it's the internet).

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm happy with Viator too.  They all look so great coloured in! (and he kept in the lines and everything!  I can never manage that)


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 11, 2011)

*Fun with Photoshop*

Obviously they're not the final draft.  Obviously I knocked this up in about 5 mins on Photoshop.  Obviously this won't be what gets used on OP but thought I'd share.






The image uploader has cut the bottom off a little but it's a moot point.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 12, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Obviously they're not the final draft.  Obviously I knocked this up in about 5 mins on Photoshop.  Obviously this won't be what gets used on OP but thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glorious, and yet that was exactly what I was going to suggest- with a nice left from right at the bottom, and including the RIP members of the team for posterity.

You sir are a smart cookie- make it so when the final installment of the picture is done, waiting on larry to see what he thinks of Viator- and there are a few changes to be made yet to Kyalia and Magnus.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 12, 2011)

I think the pictures have all been turning out great.  Honestly I haven't said anything because I don't yet feel a real connection with Kali (much less the other characters) so I didn't really feel it was my place to judge the appearances.  Maybe I'm just crazy but there you go.

Either way, I really do think they're awesome.  Raven's photoshop job looks great!


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 13, 2011)

New picture- colour fix for Kyalia and Magnus- what do people think?

color fix

Are we on hold in game? I've had a couple of messages from people that there's a lot going on at the moment, I'm not criticising- I know what it's like.

Will people be back in action sooner, or later- please suggest (if you can) what I should do at this point... Do I need to put the game on hold for a bit, if so suggest a date for resumption.

Again, not nagging just seems like a lot of incommunicado- Larry, Raven & Tiornys. Not picking on you three (or anyone else) but your MIA and you guys do a lot of the 'stuff' in game.

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry!  It was my birthday yesterday so that will explain my absence. 

I'm back though.  I think we're all still trying to make sense of the dream.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday, then! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2011)

Colors look much better this time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry, I've been unable to grab more than a couple of minutes, and it usually takes me more than a couple of minutes to figure out what's going on well enough to decide what Ah-shahran wants to do.  I should be back to normal though.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Sorry!  It was my birthday yesterday so that will explain my absence.
> 
> I'm back though.  I think we're all still trying to make sense of the dream.






Thanee said:


> Happy Birthday, then!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






Thanee said:


> Colors look much better this time.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






tiornys said:


> Sorry, I've been unable to grab more than a couple of minutes, and it usually takes me more than a couple of minutes to figure out what's going on well enough to decide what Ah-shahran wants to do.  I should be back to normal though.
> 
> t~




Welcome back... and again, sorry I wasn't trying to strongarm- just wanted to figure out if I needed to step away for a bit.

Happy Birthday Raven.

Cheers Paul


----------



## tiornys (Oct 13, 2011)

Also, happy birthday, RavenBlackthorne!

I've decided on Winged Horde for Corellon's Boon.

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 14, 2011)

My apologies, too, folks.

I've been MIA due to some intense home issues going on right now. 

I've got drill weekend too, which further tightens my free time, but I will hopefully be posting to catch up later today.... fingers crossed.......


----------



## tiornys (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm ready to move on, but I think we should give people a chance to react first.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 15, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I'm ready to move on, but I think we should give people a chance to react first.
> 
> t~




That was exactly my thought, I figure we'd wait till Larry and Raven were back in play...

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm good to move on. I'm playing that Viator is controlling the pool rather than getting the chance to see things.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 16, 2011)

The Scrying Pool is exhausted- there's no more to come. Waiting on any further investigations of the other chambers- Kyalia wanted you to check out the water basin in the chamber you were in I believe.

There's also the sarcophagi, and the Black Sun circle- but thats been looked at a little.

Waiting for Larry to return, be nice if we got the other stuff done before he does.

Cheers PDR

From Kyalia Post 1311 (I think)

“Well, the northern passage is blocked. The fountain and basin, I don't know, do you think it is somehow special, Viator? You know more about that stuff than I do. We should probably take a look into those sarcophagi, but we better wait for our stronger fellows to help with those heavy lids.”

Would it be better, in post, to Mention the players that you want to help out, or do something- so that they know when they log in? Only suggesting, don't know if a protocol exists...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 16, 2011)

Bloody hell! Why can't I roll like that in combat!!!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 16, 2011)

Nature? Divine?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, I can certainly try Nature... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's the thing I don't understand...

Why don't PCs just roll skill checks... regardless of whether they are good at them or not, the chances of a '20' up or a '19', or an '18' etc are just the same.

My point is in my RL game the biggest talker and roller of Diplomacy is our Dwarf Fighter with a +3 for Level (I think he's 7th level). He more or less instigates every social encounter, he does a good bit of chat to go with it but... He still gets to roll.

Likewise when someone says we should check for Divine then why not lots of people try, or at least anybody try?

I'm failing to see the downside of anyone trying to use any skill, except perhaps when we're in a Skill Challenge.

Tiornys, showed the way- are they all trained skills...

My point is a good roll and you're done, anybody can try anything- particularly at heroic level when the DCs are low.

Go for it.

PDR


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 17, 2011)

I guess that's why we don't!


----------



## tiornys (Oct 18, 2011)

One reason why people might avoid skill checks is that failure can carry negative consequences.  I agree that it makes sense for anyone to attempt, say, a monster knowledge check, since failure simply leaves you in the same place as no attempt.  Trying to jump a pit on the other hand?  Failure can be MUCH worse than not trying at all.  Diplomacy is definitely an area where failure can carry negative consequences.

Moving to the current situation, they way you used the word "divine" did not, to me, particularly say that a Religion check was necessary to figure out what was going on with the pool.  Not only do I not expect to have to interpret sly puns for clues, it was also very possible to interpret the phrase as referring to a divining rod, which I would read as Nature (or Arcana, but that had been eliminated).

So on the one hand, I understand where you might be frustrated that no one was attempting a full array of knowledge checks.  On the other hand, you were being rather coy about which knowledge was applicable.  There's absolutely nothing in your initial description of the alcove to hint at a religious presence.  And while you did reference churches in your response to Viator's Arcana check, that came right before the action sequence with the scrying pool.  Frankly, I completely missed that reference at the time, and I suspect the others did too (I only spotted it because I like to double check myself when talking about things that others have done).

As for why Ah-shahran hadn't made any checks?  I think the IC post answers that.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 18, 2011)

tiornys said:


> One reason why people might avoid skill checks is that failure can carry negative consequences.  I agree that it makes sense for anyone to attempt, say, a monster knowledge check, since failure simply leaves you in the same place as no attempt.  Trying to jump a pit on the other hand?  Failure can be MUCH worse than not trying at all.  Diplomacy is definitely an area where failure can carry negative consequences.
> 
> Moving to the current situation, they way you used the word "divine" did not, to me, particularly say that a Religion check was necessary to figure out what was going on with the pool.  Not only do I not expect to have to interpret sly puns for clues, it was also very possible to interpret the phrase as referring to a divining rod, which I would read as Nature (or Arcana, but that had been eliminated).
> 
> ...




While I agree with all of the above I also think the following is true, from my POV.

Clues are going to be 'coy', if clues were more overt then... they wouldn't be clues- they be statements unhindered by mystery et al. If I wanted you to make a Religion check I'd ask for one. If I wanted to be clever I'd use the word divine- knowing it has a few interpretations and that those that saw through my ruse would use the correct skills (or else, I thought, try the usual 'knowledge' style skills). I don't sit here thinking they'll never get this, I sit here thinking I'm not that bright and there are five of them... Someone's bound to see through my silly trick. Also remember that many times the words I use are drawn forth with the help of my subconscious- this isn't (for the most part) crafted, this is just stuff what I wrote.

I agree with the negatives for failure of skill checks (as you state above), however I hope that by now, x months down the track, you have seen through my tough shell to the inner me- soft, gooey and kind-hearted. I hope then with that in mind you will not fear to try things in future (skill checks etc.). I try to make it clear (or only lightly obscurred) at what points failure is not an option, or else has dire consequences. If I'm failing to do so then please say.

Lastly, and back to the coy, I never tell my RL players what skill check to make- that's not to say I shouldn't here (for a myriad reasons). If other DMs do this then please say- and I will consider doing so in future.

As to the original ref to the alcove, there is nothing to hint at the religious aspect in the actual scenario- save for the fact that you are in a complex of crypts etc. (that wasn't a jibe). I added the glowing shimmering aspect to the water because... I wanted you to continue your search (another clue). Perhaps the light was the water reacting to the presence of you lot- the good guys. You'll note I also started the encounter with Thurann trying to get in to the alcove, and then hiding there- this was not so much a clue as me saying... but look where the boy is, that's something new, or strange, or...

A pool of water is visible, the light shimmering off it at the far side of the chamber. But that's not it...

Is all the way back to the original description when Kali arrives in the chamber. I try my best, sometimes that's not good enough- I will try harder I promise.

Apologies to anyone if I'm getting their backs up with my chatter, and why don't you... etc. I'm on the learning curve, and happy to have such excellent tutors.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I guess that's why we don't!




I feel the need to respond to this, while I realise it's a joke- I get it, you're being mischevious. 

For every '1' there is a '20', and the chances are exactly the same. I guess in RL where the rolling of a dice requires perhaps less effort then... well it just gets done more often (although not excessively so). 

I'm trying to encourage players to try things, in D&D (and RPG) there's a lot of demarcation- player X does this, player Y does this etc. Obviously players decide on which Skills to take and then major on using those skills in game. But the skill system in 4e allows every PC a chance to somehow use every skill- if they didn't want players to do this then you'd only be allowed to make skill checks in the skills you're trained at.

Furthermore you gain a +1 on all skills for every two levels- experience, you've been around. That alone, from my POV, is there to encourage players to use all of their skills, as the need arises. This of course is a break/change from previous versions of D&D, which didn't offer the same incentive.

My point, long-winded I know, is-

You can use any of your skills, sometimes there will be consequences for failure- I hope that I will do enough to make you aware when you're in one of those situations. Other times skill checks- any skill checks (trained or not) are good things- they represent knowledge gained over time (experience). 

In this crazy world of PBP, from a DMs perspective (this DM), then the way I parcel out info is somewhat dependent on skill checks (rightly or wrongly), that's the mechanic. Without them I hint, with them (and with high rolls) then your reward (info) will be forthcoming.

Skill Checks = Info.

Keep rolling.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems we are at an impasse, here's the lowdown...

Larry is out of the game for a while, big problems in RL, he's e-mailed me I'll not go in to details but he's going to be away from the game until things get better.

Goken/Freggo update, I have e-mailed him and messaged him all with no reply- all positive, 'we miss you' etc. Telling him what we've been up to etc. As I say no reply. I really can't e-mail him any more, it would be rude etc.

And so we're two down leaving four players at the table- [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION], [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION], [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] & [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION]

Which leaves us in a what to do for the best situation, options are:-

1) Game on hold until either a) Larry returns, or b) Goken returns, or c) both return, or d) both disappear (maybe temporarily) and we re-recruit.

2) I/We find a new recruit or two (temporary hopefully) and we continue.

3) We play on with a) two of you guys doubling up (take two PCs), or else b)one of you doubles up and I take the other, or else c) I take the spare two characters and you guys stay as you are. But we play on.

Please get back to me asap with your preferred option/s please. I have a list of a few names for option 2- players from my other (defunct) PBP and one or two others I could try.

I vote for 3 or 2.

Just to say there's not much of this scenario left, when we're done with it then I think we need to reassess the situation.

I am not giving up, even if I have to play out the rest of it on my own, and then recruit again, this is the only D&D I get- that wasn't supposed to sound churlish of me, it was supposed to sound positive... Promise. 

Cheers Paul


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 19, 2011)

I vote 3 or 2 also (and would be willing to be one who runs a second).

I'm really enjoying this game and really would love to see it go beyond this single adventure. 

I realise we've slowed a little but I think we've done really well to keep a fairly cracking pace up til now. I, for one, will certainly get back on it. 

Don't worry, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], we're with ya.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm for 2 or 3 as well.  I wouldn't be able to take on another, though; I'm barely getting into Kali and my RL work and personal stuff is piling up, certainly want to continue with this, though; it's very enjoyable and, like [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], this is the only D&D I'm getting now and really do need it.  I'm ready for the bumpy road.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree with the above.

I don't think holding the game would be a good idea. It's basically the same as dropping it completely.

The main question is... one more (wouldn't recruit more than one), or NPC'ing the existing characters (for combat and other parts where they are needed, at least).

Both would work, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Oct 20, 2011)

I also don't want to hold up the game.  We're close to finishing the crypt, so what I think is best is to NPC Freggo and Velani until we (hopefully) make it back to town, at which point we can look into recruiting someone to replace Goken100 (unless he shows up before then, of course).  I'd be willing to NPC someone, so option 3a is my vote.

Also, best of luck with whatever's going on, [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION]!

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 20, 2011)

Excellent and with that in mind I got hold of my brother today who is more than happy to bot a PC, that said by choice he'd like Kali back (Kali was my bro's character- till he had to quit the game because of work/time problems), but he will bot another if Kali wasn't available.

So the question is, and I want you to know that there's absolutely no pressure on you to say yes [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION], do you want to play Kali still, or swap to either Freggo or Velani?

As soon as you make your choice I'll get my bro up to speed and move the game on.

Obviously when the above decision shakes out we'll be left with one player having to play two PCs- [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] and [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] have agreed to do this- you can decide between the pair of you, when we discover which PC is left that needs botting.

I feel very confident we can get to the end of this adventure and then reassess the situation.

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## tiornys (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had plenty of chances to run two charcters, so I'll let [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] have the opportunity this time.

t~


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 21, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> So the question is, and I want you to know that there's absolutely no pressure on you to say yes [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION], do you want to play Kali still, or swap to either Freggo or Velani?




I'll go ahead and switch to one of the others.  I guess Freggo.  Just get me the CB.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 21, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> I'll go ahead and switch to one of the others.  I guess Freggo.  Just get me the CB.




I have the CB file but it's for the new CB- how do I download it or... whatever it is I do? I am not at all good with computers.

Forget it- EXPORT- Duh!


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 21, 2011)

Attached-

Freggo for [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION]

Kali for [MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION]

Velani for [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION]

HP & Conditions at present

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3. AP0. Daily Inspiring Word used.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1

Just going to get my brother up to speed- I'll post in the OC and IC when we're back on again.

Any questions don't hesitate to ask.

Cheers PDR


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok, I'm all good to go when everyone else is. I'll get Velani involved but am well aware shes on 3 surges. Hopefully that's all we need.  She does get knocked about, doesn't she?!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 26, 2011)

Good to have you back [MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION].  Kali has been well looked after in your absence and we're very lucky to have such an accommodating player in [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION]! Good luck with Freggo.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 27, 2011)

Indeed, welcome back!  And also, I'm glad to see that 3 put to good use 

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm pleased to say, I'm Back.

Going through the intitial stages of divorce. Sucks. And I appreciate all the well wishes, as well as your patience as I fell off the earth. The wounds are healing, the pain is receeding, and me and the missus are working together (rather well in fact!) toward a friendly separation. I've actually had time now and then to post, but not the will. But I'm much better now and getting back on my varied and sundry horses.

So, I'll get re-acquainted with what's been happening and try to slide back in w/ Velani... if she's vital right now, by all means, bot her once more, since I do have some reading to do.

So Hairy's back! W00t, welcome back! And Blut's running Goken. 5 outta 6 ain't bad.... 

Again, thanks for waitin on me, gang.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 28, 2011)

Really good to have you back [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION].  So sorry to hear your news.  I really hope everything is as good for you as it can be through it.  

And please have Velani back.  No-one will ever play her like you.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome back, [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION]!  [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION] said everything I would have wanted to say, and said it better than I could have, so I'll content myself with a "what he said".

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 30, 2011)

Two things-

1) Hairychin (my bro) is away for the weekend (I think), so he probably wont post until Monday night, we'll wait on him anyway- I'd rather wait a little while than have it get messy. I want to get through this last phase.

2) Welcome back Larry. You are Velani...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2011)

Yay! Welcome back, Larry! 

Sorry to hear about your rough times...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 30, 2011)

Hairychin came back early, I think- anyway he posted, and now you're in big Rat trouble... Freggo and Kyalia up next, then the Rat Swarm.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Oct 31, 2011)

Hopefully I haven't missed much, but it's been a busier weekend than expected and I haven't had time to check the boards since early Saturday.  I'll try to get caught up after I get some sleep.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, that thing needs to go down QUICKLY!!

I'm guessing it's too late to undo the summoning now.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Ok, that thing needs to go down QUICKLY!!




I have the feeling, that the quickly part might not quite work out all too well... 

But yeah, otherwise, I totally agree. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 31, 2011)

Goonalan, any chance of allowing an insignificant retcon back to Velani's last turn? She had a minor available, and would certainly have activiated her defender's aura. It's not a huge deal, I can have her do it this turn if you'd rather....

My plan is to have Velani shift from the rat and charge into flank with Kali against our new summoned friend so it'll beat on her.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 1, 2011)

So, assuming nothing unexpected happens, I'm planning to wait for Velani to flank the creature and Kali to have his axes in hand, at which point I'll summon Gorm, Spirit Infusion on Kali, and then summon Gorm again, giving 4 temps to Velani and Kali.  I'll probably also burn the boon for an extra minor action and give Kyalia +4 damage until the end of my next turn.

Hopefully I'll be able to post that in sequence, but if I take too long, feel free to use that info to keep things moving.

t~


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2011)

You should make sure, that the beast is flanked by two of you when my turn comes up, then (if I get the +4 to damage)... with AP that would be 4 attacks at +2 to hit and +4 damage.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Goonalan, any chance of allowing an insignificant retcon back to Velani's last turn? She had a minor available, and would certainly have activiated her defender's aura. It's not a huge deal, I can have her do it this turn if you'd rather....
> 
> My plan is to have Velani shift from the rat and charge into flank with Kali against our new summoned friend so it'll beat on her.




Done, I'll add it to the rat when I get back in at home.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 2, 2011)

Velani's Charge

Actually my charge as stated works (I believe!). Thing to note is a charge does not require moving to the nearest square of the enemy. It requires moving toward the enemy with each step (number of squares away).

from the compendium: The creature moves up to its speed toward the target. Each square of movement must bring the creature closer to the target, and the creature must end the move at least 2 squares away from its starting position.

Velani's shift to I9 - absolutely. Then charge through J8, K7, and end in L6. Each square brings Velani closer to the target. Unless I'm missing something else, this looks legit to me. Thoughts?

interestingly, i forgot to even include the flanking bonus in her hit roll....


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 2, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani's Charge
> 
> Actually my charge as stated works (I believe!). Thing to note is a charge does not require moving to the nearest square of the enemy. It requires moving toward the enemy with each step (number of squares away).
> 
> ...




My bad, you're right... will sort it.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 4, 2011)

Quick heads up: I'm relocating to Leeds for 2 months this weekend for my new show.  I don't intend on it disrupting the flow here but the first few days may be a little hectic for me.  I have internet and my laptop up there so normal service will be expected.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 4, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Quick heads up: I'm relocating to Leeds for 2 months this weekend for my new show.  I don't intend on it disrupting the flow here but the first few days may be a little hectic for me.  I have internet and my laptop up there so normal service will be expected.  I'll keep you posted.




Good luck.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry for the extended absence.  Things have quieted down, and I should be back to normal posting.

Thanks for executing my plan in the meantime.  That's pretty much what I had in mind, and the results are everything I was hoping for 

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 6, 2011)

THAT, my friends, was a thing of beauty. Wonderful work.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 6, 2011)

A level 6 Brute with 90 HP and an attack 2d12+4 (off the top of my head) that's all bad- reduced to nothing in a little over a round. Kali and Kyalia with the big hits there.

You... etc.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 6, 2011)

> *Strikers engage and neutralize priority targets as quickly and efficiently as possible.*
> 
> Strikers have access to increased mobility and/or ranged attacks, allowing them to penetrate or bypass enemy defenses and attack their preferred targets. They have debuffs to hinder those targets and high damage output to kill those targets quickly.



Fulfilling their role, I'd say 

t~


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's the cat image I had posted in my character sheet already. 







Bye
Thanee

P.S: Will post in IC during afternoon, most likely. Bit busy right now.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 17, 2011)

Wheeee, dice


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Wheeee, dice




That was gross damage- and when I say gross I mean-

Dread Presence 89 HP damage
Healing Flood 55 HP damage

= 144 damage

= one gross.

Bugger! Check my working out people...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 17, 2011)

The old man's got some punch!  Amazingly done (and I bet it was hell to DM, Paul!)


----------



## tiornys (Nov 17, 2011)

As Thanee already noted, close and area attacks (typically bursts and blasts, but also walls) ignore concealment, including total concealment such as that provided by invisibility (Rules Compendium pp 220-221--note the negative inference from Concealment specifically penalizing melee and ranged attacks only--or RC pp 102-105, under Line of Sight for each power type).  There are no default rules for ending invisibility--it lasts as long as the ability that creates it says.  If Frazzle is using the standard Gnome racial Fade Away, he'll stay invisible until he attacks or until the end of his turn.

That was somewhat more effective than I'd expected (although in line with what I was praying for!).  It was a daily - action point - daily combo, though 

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 18, 2011)

Um...wow.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope no one was put out by Velani 'deciding' Frazzle had to die. I really thought long and hard about what she would say and do at that moment. Took me a couple tries to come up with the right words and attitude. I felt like Tevia in Fiddler on the Roof - one one hand... but on the other hand... THERE IS NO OTHER HAND!


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 22, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Hope no one was put out by Velani 'deciding' Frazzle had to die. I really thought long and hard about what she would say and do at that moment. Took me a couple tries to come up with the right words and attitude. I felt like Tevia in Fiddler on the Roof - one one hand... but on the other hand... THERE IS NO OTHER HAND!




I think it was well played- I'll be honest I expected you to let the Gnome off the hook, the fact that you did the opposite impressed me- meta versus characterisation.

From my POV, and with a DMs hindsight, I think it marvelously fitting that Frazzle died caught in a zone of Necrotic power, or else he could have shuffled backwards and be struck down by Velani's Radiant power. He chose a necrotic death for a reason... see below.

Of course that leaves a gap in your story, or else your understanding of the events here in the crypt- particularly with the new info I've just posted as regards Vecna.

A better Arcana skill check would certainly help you along at this point, Viator? Ah-shahran? Perhaps you could oblige.

Just to say I would like you to consider the report you are going to write/produce on your return to civilisation- Eoffram Troyas will be expecting an answer to the following questions (and perhaps others)-

What is/was going on at the Rivenroar Crypt? 
What forces are/were at work there?
How do your findings tie in with the revival of the Red Hand?

At the end of each of the scenarios I think it would be a good thing to produce some sort of report/story-so-far document- concise of course, but something that will provide you (and me) with a summary of situation so far. I believe this will be of use to you (and me) as we progress through these adventures.

Obviously I'll help you out as much as I can with this, I don't intend it to be homework so much as (as I've already stated) a help sheet/status report so that you can try and divine how the events that follow fit the pattern.

Wonderful play people.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 22, 2011)

I also thought it was well played, and I didn't think it was meta at all.  Felt quite natural to me.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought it was great, and if Velani hadn't done it, I'd have popped him


----------



## hairychin (Nov 23, 2011)

I was tempted to post to persuade Velani to kill him, but chose to wait to see what the choice would be - happy we gave no quarter to such fellows.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 24, 2011)

To my stateside friends and those across the pond - Happy Thanksgiving! A time to reflect on the good in our lives and be gracious. I thank you for the joy you give me in this game.  

Looking forward to many more moons.....


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving also! I second the hope for many more adventures. 

Hope I'm not holding up the action or stealing focus. The opportunity was too good to turn down.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy T-day for everyone who celebrates!

I think Viator's reaction is fine, RavenBlackthorne.  I can't see it slowing us down any more than the holiday would....

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 25, 2011)

Just to say I'm happy for the Lords of Rivenroar encounter to be resolved with words rather than actions (violence), the same goes for all encounters really- I love your RP.

That said, a '1', even if it adds up to 10 is not going to help your cause...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a little short on time currently, so Kyalia will keep watch from the back ranks for now (which suits her rather well, too; she isn't really the talkative type). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 25, 2011)

um...I think this may end in a combat!  Haha.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 26, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> um...I think this may end in a combat!  Haha.




Umm... You may be right...


----------



## tiornys (Nov 26, 2011)

It does look that way, but it's worth at least one more shot at defusing things.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm around and will post, but not until tonight.  I want to do it right and it was a pretty wild one last night. 
I'll have a roast and mull it over.  Any advice?  To be honest, as tough a combat as it may be, I'm also inclined not to negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 27, 2011)

Again, the fine line balance between what -I- would do and what my character would do...

-I- love the idea of bypassing a combat encounter via tactics, tricks, negotiation, etc.... and kudos to Paul to even let the door be open to try...

-Velani- however, was under the impression that these punks were undead against their will, that they would rather have the rest that comes with death. Now that they've shown their malignant nature, she's going to be far less inclinded to, as Raven put it, negotiate with terrorists.

Velani's not going home without that sword, she has nothing to offer them, and as for 'big picture', well, she's not really a big picture kinda gal. She wants to get her people and belongings home. Hell, unless the next leg of this campaign involves Fallcrest, I'm not even sure how/why she'd consider continuing as an adventurer. If you'll recall, she's recently 'retired' and married. And, if anyone was reading between the lines a long time back, she's pregnant. 

All that being said, I'm all for someone giving her the nod and then try to get the jump on the Lords, if only to silence this crypt once and for all.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 28, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Again, the fine line balance between what -I- would do and what my character would do...
> 
> -I- love the idea of bypassing a combat encounter via tactics, tricks, negotiation, etc.... and kudos to Paul to even let the door be open to try...
> 
> ...




Just read here after I posted, and boy does my post counter yours Larry- you have everything they want.

Not sure how you get to these guys being 'terrorists', they're undead- yep. They're ex-Lords of Rivenroar (their were a number of families that ruled from here remember). Many of the families were rulers of the kingdom, certainly the older families- they were feudal kings and barons (in a time of feudal kings and barons). They lived in an age of monstrous incursions and banditry, the land was certainly less settled.

Sure they helped Frazzle and the Goblins ,but they asked- the point being they're undead stuck in the basement, they don't get out (at all). Therefore they are limited to interacting with the people who visit, they're not that picky- also hence why they started off by chatting with you guys... They're starved of... company, and everything else.

I'm not saying they're the good guys, but likewise in my game worlds the undead don't have to be the bad guys- it's for you to decide. Also I like to give you options, not so much with the soldiery and the run-of-the-mill monster style encounters, but with the movers and shakers (in this scenario the factions)- like the Gnomes for instance (Derek and Big Tony et al) while they appear on the scenario roster as things for you to kill then... that doesn't have to be the case.

As for the Lords of Rivenroar, they're just flesh and blood, admittedly (if they get what they want) your flesh and blood...

This encounter, for me, has turned from a hard fight, into a minor question about morality/ethics and a potential game-changing event. 

Enjoy.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 29, 2011)

So let me just say....  VLKAJSIIIUILLAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!

Paul - well freakin done. THIS is a once-in-a-character's-lifetime event here. Velani / Larry is just sitting there agape! 

From a meta-gaming POV, what an awesome thing... a truly pivotal moment in my character's story that creates a very definite fork in the road. OH how I want to say YES! Take me! Let's do this!!!

But from Velani's POV - oh shiiiiit, seriously? recently married and pregnant? how on earth can I get her to WANT to do that? She needs a VERY compelling argument that doing so would be for the good of the many, beyond just these Lords in the hall. 

I'm purposely waiting for Freggo to get in his reply and then see the overall reaction to the challenge before Velani re-engages the Lords in this tete-a-tete. If the offer is still on the table, be ready for some more to WHY Velani should even consider doing this. From what I read, it's so far for just selfish reasons. But if they WERE once good, gods-fearing men of Fallcrest, and their continued existance (however uplifted by Velani's sacrifice) would benefit the greater good/current-day-Fallcrest, then maybe she could be persuaded. 

In the end, just to see where it'll go, I really want this to happen. But I can't just up and say "OK, sure!" - there's gotta be a compelling arguement for it. 

Damn you, Paul!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2011)

I actually havn't seen anything they are offering in return... or did they?

Ok, he kinda said, that he does not care about the sword, so maybe he would trade it. 

But yeah, in character that offer is completely unacceptable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry for lack of response, last night I had internet issues, I could get in to ENWorld forums- but it took absolutely ages- like waiting 1o minutes for a page to load, I started writing up replies and then my internet would crash. Somebody at work told me that this week is the busiest internet shopping week of the year- don't know how true that is but I'm at work now and it's taken me 10 minutes (and two attempts) to get here. I'll update this evening- I've not got into the in-game thread yet... timed out previously.

Cheers PDR


----------



## hairychin (Nov 29, 2011)

I can see why Velani would refuse, and there seems to be no real reason why she would accept, but then there's another consideration:

It sounds fun!!!

Remember that not everything has to be logical, and there could turn out to be a valid reason that is as yet unknown. It could just feel right to Velani, maybe spark a memory long forgotten, or maybe she just knows, all of a sudden, that this is her destiny. Most mythologies and religions have characters experiencing epiphanies. The whys and the wherefores can be explored afterwards, I'm sure Paul will be able to weave something into the narrative as the campaign expands.

So, basically its up to you Larry, but personally, I'd say 'go for it'.

Hairychin


----------



## tiornys (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wanted to post and say that yes, I am following the events of late.  I don't have anything relevant to post IC.  OOC, the conversation is entertaining, and I'm good with whichever way larryfinnjr decides to go.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 2, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Just wanted to post and say that yes, I am following the events of late.  I don't have anything relevant to post IC.  OOC, the conversation is entertaining, and I'm good with whichever way larryfinnjr decides to go.
> 
> t~




Good to hear that, to be honest this lack of chatter has got me worried... I've messaged Larry about the situation he's in at the moment, and I seriously think that he's looking for some support- in the IC particularly.

From a game POV you're facing off against the climactic bad guy (maybe?) and most of you are stood like statues doing/saying- nada.

I don't want to sound churlish, or like a five year old that's going to take his ball home so no one else can play but... have we imploded- are we done, because if this is what is left then... well, I don't want it- I get there's this thing going on but for weeks, perhaps even the last month or so the pace has dropped to... well, deadly- as in dull.

Christmas- busy, got it. 

So, again- either reassure me you're in to this or else we get the end of this scenario (or not) and we call it a draw, or you win, which ever. If the pace doesn't pick up Jan (or whenever) I'll call it myself. Is it me- other people have xp of PBP, is this what happens?

Help, because I'm getting bored with seemingly doing a lot of work for a little back. Cruel maybe, but I'm not after a pat on the back.

Cheers PDR

PS Merry Christmas. LOL.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in... for the long haul....


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2011)

Still here (or rather back here now after a small business trip). 

As for the current IC scene, I am a bit reluctant to post my (or Kyalia's) opinion too strongly, because it would be very clearly to turn down that offer (and I am quite aware, that Larry might find it an interesting twist to pursuit ).

But I have another idea of what to do right now...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 4, 2011)

I am also here and trying to find the words to convey Viator's opinion. My brain is a little addled from the opening weekends shows. I'll be back on it very shortly.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 5, 2011)

Well there's my take!  OOC I'm cool either way and go for whatever you want [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION] !
IC a child test subject is obviously going to have a little problem.  But he'll deal with it if you go that way.

As another curveball option, there is someone who did sacrifice his life for the cause and whose body is probably still warm to be brought back to life if they so wish....


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 6, 2011)

OH if only Spizz were with us!!!!!  

Paul - I'm ready for however you wanna play it out.... Velani's made her peace with her "non-decision" - leaving it up to Dol Arrah to show her the way. I didn't bother with a skill check, since really I'm leaving how it turns out to you.

I LOVE the counter ideas in IC! Viator's words mean a LOT, and Kyalia's plea to the Lords is awesome. I think she's a bit detached from motherhood, given she actually has no children yet, so it's not uber-conscious in her mind... Velani's faith in her god and her loyalty to Fallcrest are her two defining attributes. If doing this can reconcile both those things - approval from Dol Arrah with Fallcrest's well-being in the balance - she'd do it. 

Play it out as you will, DM!!!!


On another note - is anyone else having HORRIBLE load times over the past week as Paul pointed out? I mean, it's always been a long load time here on this side of the pond, but lately it's beyond the pale...   I'm all for taking this game to another board when this leg of the adventure wraps up......


----------



## hairychin (Dec 7, 2011)

Load time is currently crap - half the time I think its just not going to happen, and maybe the site's down.  If there's a better location I'd be happy to move over at some agreed point.

As for posting on the current situation, it seems such a personal decision for Larry as to how he wants to play it, that its difficult to jump in, but will post a response to Viator in a minute (or 5 depending on load speed!).


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 8, 2011)

Paul? Very unlike you to go this long with no response... anxiously waiting to hear what the Lords of Rivenroar have in mind for Velani......


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry for the away time, been thinking... and I still don't get it. I've had an epiphany- but not in a good way, I used to come home from work and rush upstairs to see who has posted and eagerly get my reply done. 

At the start it was fast and furious, with multiple posts by you guys/day- and I loved it, some days I couldn't wait to get home- I would post at work, or else figure out what I was going to say and make notes for myself. These days, well... it's tailed off somewhat, and this isn't a blame thing it's just the reality. So I've stopped rushing home, I've stopped looking ahead- I've mapped out the next adventure (and much of the one after that), as in made all my notes and drawn out the maps for maptools. I've made a city guide for Fallcrest (and maybe one other city), I've even done a crude (one page) mock up of the Fallcrest Flyer with the story of the heroes return... I have a file. I'm a little obssessive.

The problem being the PBP has stopped being the thing I obssess about, it's fallen off the radar somewhat. The pace of the game now may be normal- as I've stated lots of times previously this is my first attempt at a PBP. My problem is I've done all the work, and... things are so slow.

I've spent the last few days not posting and thinking to myself- would I miss the PBP if I stopped doing it, and the answer of course (having read this far) is probably not. 

I don't want to just stop without giving you guys the chance (if you want) to make me see things differently, and again- its the pace I have problems with, what was exciting (every day) has become turgid. I feel like I'm having to kick people to get involved, and that's no fun for me or for you guys- it shouldn't have to be like that. I guess busy lives and a story that has become less involved for you (my bad).

Any thoughts, otherwise I think I may have to make my apologies and curtail the game...


----------



## hairychin (Dec 9, 2011)

Personally I prefer the slightly slower pace rather than the post-a-day speed.  And it sounds like the frequency of posting may be at the core of the problem, so I guess we need to know what everyone else thinks of the rate.

Once we have that, it could allow Paul to go on with those that prefer the higher rate, and maybe fill the other slots with other players.

Whether the slower rate players then do something similar is also another option - maybe giving everyone what they want (I've GM'd plenty of times before, but never on-line and not wth 4E, and have no idea how to do maps on-line, and probably very different style to Paul.  But its worth thinking about).

So maybe we can get 2 enjoyable games out of this.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 10, 2011)

Fast or slow is fine with me. Life happens too, and I've had my blips in being able to be constantly available. 

That said, Paul, just go with your gut. If you're not having fun, call it a day. Gaming is a stress reliever and a source of entertainment. If you're not getting both, it's not worth it.

We've had our challenges as a group of individuals from across the globe being able to keep up at times. We've lost players (and some have returned!). I suspect that would remain a constant unless you were playing with a known group of friends or something (which is just as much an effort too, mind you... I'm running my own PbP with just 4 players, all friends here in town with me, all of whom play on my RL live game, and I can't even keep the pace solid with them!).

I won't fault you if you bail, Paul. But I hope it's clear I want to play. Slow or fast makes no difference....


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm fine with the slower speed, but faster is also good. 

Right now, I think, it is a combination of a slightly overwhelming IC scene, where people just don't really know well how to react and as such tend to wait on someone else making a move, and christmas time getting closer (at least for me, the past 2 weeks were filled with a lot of work (14h each the last three days; gladly that was it, though... the big stuff is done and the coming weeks will be a lot more relaxed)).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm pretty much going to repeat what everyone's said. For me, I'm still really enjoying the game and thinking about it out of being online. It's a great story and a fab team. I would be very sad to lose it. It would seem its all just got a little hectic for everyone at once, which is understandable at this time of year. For me is the added problem of really caring for my character and the others also and being at a crucial point in the story. If we were IRL we could have a quick 5 min chat about a HUGE, game changing decision and then play it through. As it is, I'm trying to get a feel for where we're going without slowing things down too much. 

In short: I loved the previous pace and would quite happily return to it, but I'm not upset at the slower pace either. And please don't take it as unwillingness from us, Paul. I'm still 100% loving the journey. And thank you for allowing us to join you.


----------



## tiornys (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with many points that the others have made.  It is a hectic time of year, and while this game has been excellent, and I enjoy it, and I do want it to keep going, it's a fact that it's no longer "shiny and new".  I do think that has somewhat diminished everyone's motivation to get posts up ASAP, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.  When we started, it was usually quite easy for me to write something for Ah-shahran, because I only had a few concepts in mind.  As he becomes more fleshed out, with more history, and more interaction within the game, he also becomes more complicated to write.  Not all the time--sometimes a situation is simple and his reaction is obvious--but it's enough to make a difference in my overall posting speed.

And I definitely agree that our current scene is quite difficult to navigate.  I actually got paralyzed with trying to figure out how to translate the thoughts and feelings that I came up with for Ah-shahran into an effective IC post, and have failed to do so multiple times.  I think that's largely because the PbP IC format doesn't lend itself well to this scene.  I'm sure all of us have a lot of conflicted thoughts and feelings, and without being at a table, where we could read the moods of others, see how expressions change as we start saying something, it's just hard to throw something out as a definitive statement.

So maybe we should hash things out behind the scenes, out of character, in this thread, before going back to the IC thread.  It's not something we'd normally want to do, but this is not a normal situation.  It's a critical junction in the story, in Velani's development, and likely in everyone else's development as well.

With that in mind, here's what I've been thinking.

First, there is absolutely no way that Ah-shahran would offer himself to this ritual.  The cycle of life, death, and rebirth is very important to Devas in general, and it's extremely important to Ah-shahran.  There's a part of him that wishes he could let go and "be the solution", but he can't bear to interrupt that cycle for himself (even temporarily--see below).  On top of that, Ah-shahran is nearly certain that he's close to falling as a Deva--that is, if this lifetime goes down the wrong paths, his next incarnation would be as a Rakshasha--and he's not about to take a drastic action that is so closely tied to darkness.

Second, despite all that, Ah-shahran has surprisingly few qualms about the idea of someone becoming a Revenant.  Unlike normal undead, who defy and defile both the life/death/rebirth cycle (very important to the primal source) and the afterlives of the divine, Revenants are only a temporary stay on such paths.  A Revenant always has a purpose, and when that purpose is complete, the Raven Queen sends the soul involved back to the normal flow, likely modified by their actions while they were a Revenant.

If we can work something out where these unnatural undead will give up that abberant existence and return to eventual rest, Ah-shahran is for that.  Someone willingly sacrificing their life to accomplish great deeds is a long established tradition, and one he can support.  He's conflicted because he's not sure he can countenance the sacrifice of Velani's baby, even if Velani is willing, and he's unable to offer himself in her place to null that decision.  If he could be assured that the baby would in some fashion or other be taken care of, and if Velani was then willing to go forward with this, he'd be absolutely supportive.

Other people's thoughts?

t~


----------



## hairychin (Dec 11, 2011)

Kali's viewpoint is simply based around his primal nature - he doesn't think too hard about anything, so if a decision feels right, then it probably is.  Neither does he worry too much about the future - whatever happens to Velani and the baby will happen, and there's no way of predicting that.  He's had a tough and violent up bringing, and thinks he turned out ok (well if you ignore the aggression and constant desire for vengeance and death!).  Hence his support of any decision Velani (or in fact any of the group in the future) makes - its been a long time since he felt he belonged to something.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 11, 2011)

Viator's point of view is understandably juvenile and the idea of anything being tampered with by the undead, no matter how benevolent, is very strange to him. But the biggest fear for him is for the baby. Having suffered as a child because of his parents decisions, he's very against this choice being made for the unborn. 
Having said that, he's young and will bounce back and ultimately it's Velani's choice (who Viator is starting to look up to as a mother). 
I've been very wary of posting for these reasons.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 13, 2011)

Just to say I'm still here, although only just- my PC is dead, it's in pieces at the moment and has been malfunctioning (that's the nicest way of describing it) for the last week or so. It terminated itself at the weekend- I can't even get it into safe mode now... I've managed to lift a lot of the data from it but foolishly I use open office for lots of stuff and my laptop (Mac) is having problems opening things (as in it doesn't open them) so I'm a bit stuck.

Last I heard my PC is getting wiped and re-formatted and then re-installed lots of stuff. At least the guy has until this Saturday to do some/all of the above, otherwise I'm going out to buy another machine and get that up and running.

It's good that you're sorting things out OOC, I'll catch up properly when I can- sorry for all the messing about. Hopefully I'll have an update some time soon, until then- merry christmas.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 13, 2011)

When Velani is overwhelemed, she turns to the two things she trusts implicitly: her training, and her faith. Mind you, if your characters were speaking directly to her, she would be adamant that she is not 'giving up' her baby, so much as she is placing great faith in her god to help her make a decision that is more 'right' than any decision she could come to herself. Velani has had a good life, had a good childhood, and she's very interested in what motherhood has to offer. 

While Dol Arrah commands that evil be destroyed where it is found, her first tenant is to bring light to dark places. This is certainly a dark place, and there is good buried under all the undeadedness there, she believes. Pure malevolence would seek to destroy for its own sake - these undead believe they can help and if the fate of Fallcrest and the rest of the Vale is in question, that speaks to her #1 priority in life - safeguarding the people. She'd be very Vulcan in this respect - the good of the many over the good of the one, even her own life or her child's. 

Now if Dol Arrah comes back with anything less than "you betcha, babe, i got yer back," there's still plenty of room for blood to be shed here. 

We'll see how Paul plays it out.

Now, to that, Paul - sorry having PC probs... I am as well, and just had to order a new mobo and proc for my primary PC. Waiting for delivery as we speak. Hope you get it all sorted out and in good order. Same for your sentiments regarding this game - you've seen our replies (save Blutspitze, who I believe may not survive the remainder of the adventure) - looks like we're all on the same general sheet of music. We want to play. Come back when you can.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 15, 2011)

Blutspitze messaged me with his reply.

And the PC is perhaps not as dead as I thought- although it has had to be wiped, it's been rebuilt slightly, although is not yet up and running.

Oh and there's a new entry or two IC.

Get on it (when you can, LOL).

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 16, 2011)

HOLY SH*T!    LOL

So i'm reading IC, and mindlessly, i'm biting my knuckle... I get to the end and literally scream out loud.....

So didn't see THAT coming.....

oooookay - tiornys - Velani may need Ah-shahran's assistance, old man.......


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 17, 2011)

Um...wow. I read the post yesterday and still can't work out what to do! 

Honestly, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION], don't ever think I'll get bored of a story that keeps going like this!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 17, 2011)

Yay Kali/hairychin!  Just so long as you don't remember that it's like helping a cow and you decide to reach in and grab the baby......   LOL

I'm purposely not posting in IC, since it's quite clear Velani's not in control of herself...


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 17, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Yay Kali/hairychin!  Just so long as you don't remember that it's like helping a cow and you decide to reach in and grab the baby......   LOL
> 
> I'm purposely not posting in IC, since it's quite clear Velani's not in control of herself...





Velani is having her child... otherwise all is well with the world, feel free to scream and shout, and... well use your imagination.

The rest of you guys this is a skill challenge-

Success= Birth.

Failure= ?

Go for it.

And as to what happened... first things first- Uncle Ah-shahran, it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## tiornys (Dec 18, 2011)

Ya know, I think I'm going to have to retrain my skills so Heal is actually trained.  I'll probably have to lose Nature for it, but someone else has that covered, right?

Also, wow!

RavenBlackthorne, remember that Cast Fortune will apply to skill checks you make in the challenge.  10, 13, 13, so whatever you do will likely work 

t~


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2011)

Kyalia is quite good with Nature. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 19, 2011)

A word about Skill Challenges- past, present and future. I know you like to use the skills that you are good at but... well, consider this- I want the story to go on and you want the story to go on.

The story will go on. Bad results result in '?' and not the end of the story, not even anything too bad sometimes (although not all the time).

So roleplay is good, always makes me want to give bonuses to any roll you make.

And there are plenty of other ways of using the various skills, for example-

Acrobatics- I should imagine that a degree of manual dexterity is needed to ensure the child doesn't suffocate and die (strangled by the umbilical cord).

Athletics- as acrobatics really, and for Velani to PUSH!

Bluff- to chat and calm Velani down...

Diplomacy- see Bluff.

Endurance- certainly of use for Velani, as demonstrated previously.

Heal- obvious really.

History- anyone remember anything about childbirth, undoubtedly some of you have been around for the birth of siblings, or else witnessed other such events in the past- maybe.

Intimidate- if things are going bad then a little bit of tough talk wouldn't hurt matters, nice speech to go with it and good as gold... Velani my be panicking, hysterical.

Nature- as demonstrated by Kyalia.

Perception- how are things going down there, take a look- see what needs to be done next etc.

Religion- can't imagine that a prayer or two would go amiss at this point.

Go for it people...

And leave the mystery till the present dilemma is resolved.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm... well you did so well there, Paul...


How bout Thievery?  "That's not your baby! It's mine!"

Or Dungeoneering?   ewwwwwwww......

Perception?  "Look! A baby! Wow!"


Could Velani Intimidate herself?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 20, 2011)

With regard to the skill challenge, the main reason I wanted to use Insight (along with it being a good skill!) was that a woman suddenly being in term and popping the babe out is a rather unusual circumstance and I wanted to know if there was anything that would help solve the puzzle of how that came about in case it did help with the present delivery.  However, I hear your concerns and am back on the birth partnering!


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> With regard to the skill challenge, the main reason I wanted to use Insight (along with it being a good skill!) was that a woman suddenly being in term and popping the babe out is a rather unusual circumstance and I wanted to know if there was anything that would help solve the puzzle of how that came about in case it did help with the present delivery.  However, I hear your concerns and am back on the birth partnering!




I figured that, not an issue- just get through the birth and then onto other stuff...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 22, 2011)

Ahh the classics....

Birthin Babies - YouTube


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 24, 2011)

May the spirit of the holidays be with you all!

Merry, Merry, Happy, Happy, and All That Jazz.


----------



## tiornys (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes indeed.  Hope the season is going well for everyone!  I am away from home for the next week+.  I should have internet access, but it might be more sporadic than normal.

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Holidays everyone. Hope you all had a great time. Is anyone else resisting the temptation to turn the IC into a nativity?!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 29, 2011)

Z... Time Passes.

It is dark. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.

ATTACK

What do you want to attack?

ATTACK DARKNESS

What do you want to attack darkness with?

ATTACK DARKNESS WITH SWORD

You can't attack The Darkness with a sword.

ATTACK DARKNESS WITH LANTERN

Your lantern isn't lit.

LIGHT LANTERN

Small Room

You are in a small room. The Darkness has fled. <10xp>

There are exits to the north and south. The sounds of a woman screaming and a baby crying can be heard to the west.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Jan 5, 2012)

I am back, although short on time until tomorrow.  Any word on where we stand?

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for the absence, I'd love to lie and say it was enforced, but- nope. Truth be told the space in my heart and more importantly the time I devoted to this PBP has been usurped by other things- not even D&D things.

For the first time in, I can't think how many years, I play/DM in 0 games of D&D, which is just odd.

I've loved the time we've had but... this is not enough, particularly now we've moved to the slower exchange rate- apologies for the absence, the messing you around, and all that... but I'm outta here.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2012)

It was fun and it would have been great, if the game would have continued, but without a DM that is truely behind it, it simply won't happen. It's as simple as that.

Thank you for the fun times! 

I wish you good luck and that you will find (at least) the same amount of fun in the other things you do now! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## tiornys (Jan 14, 2012)

Agreed, thank you for the excellent experience, and best wishes with your new interests!  If you get the itch again, please let me know.

t~


----------

